# Je coup d'boule, tu coup d'boule...



## macmarco (31 Juillet 2004)

Voilà, voilà, j'ai fait ma p'tite tournée...
  J'ai encore quelques noms sur ma liste... 
  Ils et elles ne perdent rien pour attendre ! :love:


----------



## elektroseb (31 Juillet 2004)

Ben prends un coup d'boule pour la peine!   

(putain je viens de m'exploser la cheville en descendant d'un escabeau, ça m'apprendra à vouloir faire des trucs le week-end....j'ai maaaaaal... :hosto: )


----------



## macmarco (31 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Ben prends un coup d'boule pour la peine!
> 
> (putain je viens de m'exploser la cheville en descendant d'un escabeau, ça m'apprendra à vouloir faire des trucs le week-end....j'ai maaaaaal... :hosto: )


  Dès que je peux je te file un coup d'boule, mais je touche pas à la cheville !


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

si il t'en reste  et suis la signature pour en avoir encore plus


----------



## Maître Kanter (31 Juillet 2004)

petite tournée


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Juillet 2004)

Ici, ici, ici :love:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Juillet 2004)

P'tit Suisse... toujours... prêt. :casse: :love:


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ici, ici, ici :love:



oublie pas de sauvez le chat de la signature


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Juillet 2004)

You are terrible Mackie   :rateau: :love: :love: :love: 

Faut que je réfléchisse...


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je réfléchisse...



moi je dit que pour plus de neuf points disco c'est donné


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Juillet 2004)

Coup-de-boule, on verra bien après    :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Juillet 2004)

Cela dit, qui veut un tit pain... ? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, qui veut un tit pain... ? :love: :love: :love:



avec des 'tites graines dessus


----------



## kisco (31 Juillet 2004)

c'est nul même dans ce nouveau post il veut pas : 


> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



mais bon, je suis tuojours une cible facile pour vos coupdboules ! :love:


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> c'est nul même dans ce nouveau post il veut pas :
> 
> 
> mais bon, je suis tuojours une cible facile pour vos coupdboules ! :love:



si tu en veux, sauve le chat de ma signature


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> You are terrible Mackie   :rateau: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Faut que je réfléchisse...



Là t'es foutu mackie....


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là t'es foutu mackie....




 <= je mettrai bien plus de smiley, mais il n'y a pas assez de place car c'est rare de voir sonnyboy dire quelque chose de gentil, merci


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2004)

C'est un plaisir...


----------



## _m_apman (31 Juillet 2004)

Petite tournée ! 
kisko, t'es encore sur ma black list ! Tu perds rien pour attendre !


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2004)

Moi, je ne mange pas de ce chat-là : avec la mydriase qu'il se paie (terme médical pour dire grosses pupilles - voire "gros yeux noirs" pour les plus bêtes d'entre nous) en ayant le soleil en pleine face, c'est soit il est complètement parti (acide, ecsta, amphés....), soit il va bientôt mourir et son cerveau sécréte de la sérotonine en abondance...
Quoi qu'il en soit, si vous voulez manger du chat, je n'y vois pas d'inconvénient, mais pas celui-là !

PS : Chat botté, tu sais où me joindre pour le règlement.


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je ne mange pas de ce chat-là : avec la mydriase qu'il se paie (terme médical pour dire grosses pupilles - voire "gros yeux noirs" pour les plus bêtes d'entre nous) en ayant le soleil en pleine face, c'est soit il est complètement parti (acide, ecsta, amphés....), soit il va bientôt mourir et son cerveau sécréte de la sérotonine en abondance...
> Quoi qu'il en soit, si vous voulez manger du chat, je n'y vois pas d'inconvénient, mais pas celui-là !
> 
> PS : Chat botté, tu sais où me joindre pour le règlement.



tu a envoyer le MP  benjamin ?


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2004)

Allez, je le fais pour vous éviter l'empoisonnement, bande de mangeurs de chats


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je le fais pour vous éviter l'empoisonnement, bande de mangeurs de chats


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2004)

Quelles seraient tes premières actions en tant qu'admin ???

Quel est ton programme quoi ?

Déjà c'est quoi un admin ?


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2004)

Ben je crois que c'est clair : ouvrir la fenêtre et laisser le chat se barrer


----------



## _m_apman (31 Juillet 2004)

J'ai du rater un épisode (18 heures loin de MacG et paf, je comprend plus rien) mais je veux bien aider à sauver ce chat même si la méthode employée est discutable... 
Juste, on pourrait me dire pourquoi Macinside souhaite à tout prix devenir admin ?? C'est pour que mon message à benjamin soit plus efficace... 
Aie, Aie, pas le tête !


----------



## Grug (1 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a envoyer le MP  benjamin ?


 bon, si toi donner coudboul à moi, moi reflechir à eventualité envoyer message.

sinon je dis à Bassman que tu veux vendre son chat à un resto viet 


pourquoi moi y en a parler petit negre ?
moi pas savoir, manque de coudboul sans doute


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, si toi donner coudboul à moi, moi reflechir à eventualité envoyer message.
> 
> sinon je dis à Bassman que tu veux vendre son chat à un resto viet
> 
> ...



moi y'en a avoir l'immense regret de t'informer du message que je viens de recevoir:

*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.* 

moi y'en a être triste pour toi et pour le chat  

ansi soit-il :mouais:

PS: c'est les autres qui vont être contents


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2004)

Hop ! Petite tournée de faite !


----------



## Cillian (1 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, si toi donner coudboul à moi, moi reflechir à eventualité envoyer message.
> 
> sinon je dis à Bassman que tu veux vendre son chat à un resto viet
> 
> ...



Ce ne serait pas plus tôt dû à un surplus


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne serait pas plus tôt dû à un surplus


  Comme pour les boxeurs, à chaque coup, quelques milliers de neurones en moins !


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2004)

Alors je pars un peu en vacances et mackie fous le bordel ici ????


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là t'es foutu mackie....


 La Modern elle est pas blonde hein pour info     :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

Assez bizarement je peux pas coup-de-bouler grand monde de ce thread    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2004)

Blonde, brune, et alors ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Assez bizarement je peux pas coup-de-bouler grand monde de ce thread    :love:



Sans rire...on s'en tape.


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La Modern elle est pas blonde hein pour info     :love:




pas grave


----------



## WebOliver (1 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Blonde, brune, et alors ?



Plutôt brune moi, comme une Kriek par exemple... ...  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans rire...on s'en tape.



Est-ce que je t'ai demandé la couleur de ton slip à toi, sans rire...    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que je t'ai demandé la couleur de ton slip à toi    :love:



A moi?...   :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2004)

Trop fort pour moi la Kriek...

Et en plus je trouve déplacé de déguster des bières plus ou moins à la con, style trappiste et autre...

La bière c'est la pression au comptoir, qu'on vienne pas me parler de gastronomie, dans ce cas.


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que je t'ai demandé la couleur de ton slip à toi, sans rire...    :love:




[totalement HS]moi j'ai un caleçon la [/totalement HS]   :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt brune moi, comme une Kriek par exemple... ...  :love:


 Oh wi :love: une bonne Kriek Belle-Vue bien fraîche :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort pour moi la Kriek...
> 
> Et en plus je trouve déplacé de déguster des bières plus ou moins à la con, style trappiste et autre...
> 
> La bière c'est la pression au comptoir, qu'on vienne pas me parler de gastronomie, dans ce cas.


 Normal que t'y connaisse rien  t pas Belge    

amateurs s'abstenir...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que je t'ai demandé la couleur de ton slip à toi, sans rire...    :love:



Que c'est trivial tout ça...


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oh wi :love: une bonne Kriek Belle-Vue bien fraîche :love:



qui a vider le frigo ?    :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> [totalement HS]moi j'ai un caleçon la [/totalement HS]   :rateau:  :mouais:


 Ca ne t'était pas adressé Mackie  c rectifié :love: 

lol, tu aimes le 100% coton? :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Normal que t'y connaisse rien  t pas Belge
> 
> amateurs s'abstenir...



Amateur de bière ça veut rien dire.

Buveur de bière peut être....


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Amateur de bière ça veut rien dire.
> 
> Buveur de bière peut être....


 Et connaisseur, ça te dit quelque chose   

Get a life


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne t'était pas adressé Mackie  c rectifié :love:
> 
> lol, tu aimes le 100% coton? :love:



Peur de la sanction ???

Avec lui ça tombe vite t'as raison de courber l'échine...


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne t'était pas adressé Mackie  c rectifié :love:
> 
> lol, tu aimes le 100% coton? :love:



oui pour moi, mais prévois un 100 % latex pour sonnyboy


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et connaisseur, ça te dit quelque chose
> 
> Get a life



On parle de biere pas de cigare ou de pinard...

Soyons sérieux...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui pour moi, mais prévois un 100 % latex pour sonnyboy


Tout a fait avec marqué "LA CRAMPE" en hommage à Gribouille...


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Soyons sérieux...





> Le Bar MaG



euh  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui pour moi, mais prévois un 100 % latex pour sonnyboy


 Narf! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2004)

Quoi ??


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

Je préférais quand même l'ancien thread  celui-ci a... ...disons... moins d'ambiance 

:love:


----------



## _m_apman (1 Août 2004)

C'est clair ! Mais c'est un peu le cas de tous les forums...


----------



## Grug (1 Août 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

:love: tout pareil Grug :love:


----------



## _m_apman (1 Août 2004)

Pareil pour vous 2 !
Pourquoi sonnyboy n'a plus de boule disco ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

Pitèt à cause de l'abus...


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour vous 2 !
> Pourquoi sonnyboy n'a plus de boule disco ?


  Il doit être au coin !


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Août 2004)

et c'est reparti :casse:
sauf qu'il faut que je trouve des bleus :hein:


----------



## _m_apman (1 Août 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et c'est reparti :casse:
> sauf qu'il faut que je trouve des bleus :hein:


 Moi, moi, moi ! Je suis un tout petit bleu !  :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Août 2004)

Y'a qu'a demander, il doit m'en rester un ou deux pour ce soir


----------



## _m_apman (1 Août 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a qu'a demander, il doit m'en rester un ou deux pour ce soir


 Merci, merci, merci !
Je crois que je suis pas loin de commander un gini ! D'ailleurs, c'est combien le gini ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Août 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a qu'a demander, il doit m'en rester un ou deux pour ce soir




Oui... ici...  :love:  :love:  Bon, je file à mon barbecue du 1er Août...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Août 2004)

toujours pas WebO 
Saleté de machine 

bon barbeuk :love:


----------



## kamkil (2 Août 2004)

Pour répondre à mackie dans le premier thread coup de boule:
Bah non j'ai pas suivi, tu croyais que j'allais me farcir 200 pages pour savoir?  
Pourquoi vous voulez fermer les threads à 200 pages alors au fait? 



Note: Un coup de boule pour celui qui éclaire ma lanterne!


----------



## macmarco (2 Août 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> ...Pourquoi vous voulez fermer les threads à 200 pages alors au fait?


  C'est un choix de benjamin pour ne pas ralentir les forums.


----------



## kamkil (2 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est un choix de benjamin pour ne pas ralentir les forums.


 Merci 

J'ai un truc balo à te faire part par contre:
"_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco._"


----------



## kamkil (2 Août 2004)

Vous pouvez encore vous rattrapez, j'ai une autre question 

Comment on fait pour voir le nombre de points discos d'un autre membre?


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> J'ai un truc balo à te faire part par contre:
> "_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco._"


 bon, ben tu as qu'a dire que c'est moi qui t'ai donné la bonne réponse


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez encore vous rattrapez, j'ai une autre question
> 
> Comment on fait pour voir le nombre de points discos d'un autre membre?


 je ne sais pas, (je ne crois pas que cela soit prévu) on peut voir un classement en allant dans la rubrique membres et en cliquant sur points disco pour avoir une vision générale.


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Mais on s'appercoit rapidement que supermoquette a pris la tête du classement de facon vil et malsaine : j'etais en ouacances


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

moi aussi je veux une belle érection vert fluo comme la tienne.
donnez moi des Coudbouls !


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

la machine veut po


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mais on s'appercoit rapidement que supermoquette a pris la tête du classement de facon vil et malsaine : j'etais en ouacances



Pourtant j'ai tout fais pour être désagréable


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Menteur t'as du faire le leche cul comme jamais


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

y'a vraiment pas moyen de corriger la faute d'orthographe dans le titre de ce thread ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

qu'est ce qu'il a ce titre ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Menteur t'as du faire le leche cul comme jamais



Comme toujours plutôt...  :casse:



			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> y'a vraiment pas moyen de corriger la faute d'orthographe dans le titre de ce thread ?



Quoi?


----------



## Grug2 (2 Août 2004)

tu coup d'boule*s*

(du verbe coup d'bouler)


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Menteur t'as du faire le leche cul comme jamais



N'abordons pas ma sexualité si tôt le matin  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qu'il a ce titre ?



chais pas, on est dans quel thread déjà?


----------



## Grug2 (2 Août 2004)

à ce propos


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> tu coup d'boule*s*
> 
> (du verbe coup d'bouler)


 Exact, j'avais pas fait attention.

 Mais que cela donne t'il a l'imparfait du subjonctif ??


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Exact, j'avais pas fait attention.
> 
> Mais que cela donne t'il a l'imparfait du subjonctif ??


 J'eusse aimé que, de retour du ski, tu me coudboulasses vigoureusement avec fougue et enthousiasme .


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

je fais ce que je peux mon ami, la machine est legerement refractaire
 Si ca continue je lui fait la meme chose qu'a la snowboardeleuse


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si ca continue je lui fait la meme chose qu'a la snowboardeleuse



Racontes?


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Roh va voir le post "et vous quand zetes pas devant le mac"


----------



## huexley (2 Août 2004)

tournééééééééééééééeeeeeeee


----------



## kisco (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mais on s'appercoit rapidement que supermoquette a pris la tête du classement de facon vil et malsaine : j'etais en ouacances



j'ai essayé qd tt pas là mais ça allait tjs pas 

>ça gaze en ce lundi ?


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

Distribution terminée !  :rateau:


----------



## root (2 Août 2004)

hello kisco, bien dormi ?

c'était bien st-lé ?

(PRIVMSG en public, suis-je éligible pour un coupd'boule?)


----------



## kisco (2 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> hello kisco, bien dormi ?
> 
> c'était bien st-lé ?
> 
> (PRIVMSG en public, suis-je éligible pour un coupd'boule?)



tcheu comme chuis sur le cul là !!!  

ouais c'était bien puissant on a vendu nos 200 hottes dogues et bu comme d'hab, une bonne soirée !  

pis montreux comment ?

et qu'est-ce que tu fous là d'habord ?  toi tu dois te diriger vers le forum "switch"


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> j'ai essayé qd tt pas là mais ça allait tjs pas
> 
> >ça gaze en ce lundi ?


 Merci Kisco, t'es un amour.

 (j'ai failli pas te reconnaitre avec ton nouvel avatar)


----------



## root (2 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> tcheu comme chuis sur le cul là !!!


t'es pas le premier surpris, j'attends que Simon se rappelle de moi :rateau: 




			
				kisco a dit:
			
		

> pis montreux comment ?


pas mal... comme disait supermoquette, jamais vu autant de "jolies philles" dans la rue un dimanche soir 


pour ce qui est du switch, je suis pas un switcher; j'ai toujours mon SE/30


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> pas mal... comme disait supermoquette, jamais vu autant de "jolies philles" dans la rue un dimanche soir
> 
> et pour le forum switch, je lis, je lis...



Les deux phrases sont-elles liées?


----------



## root (2 Août 2004)

j'suis qu'un Junior Member, j'apprends à poster


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> j'suis qu'un Junior Member, j'apprends à poster



La seule chose importante est de ne pas écouter ce que je dis


----------



## root (2 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La seule chose importante est de ne pas écouter ce que je dis


faut pas être si dur avec toi même, les conseils des anciens sont toujours bon à prendre


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

oui mais faut surtout pas ecouter ce que dit mondialmoquette


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> oui mais faut surtout pas ecouter ce que dit mondialmoquette


 c'est vrai ça, ecoute ce qu'il te dit  :rateau:


----------



## kisco (2 Août 2004)

on s'en fout de savoir qui écouter, amusez-vous plutôt à me coupdbouler, il me manque 21 pts avant que je puisse avoir mes bouteilles de Champ' gratos ! 

et bien sûr que j'en ferais profiter les autres


----------



## Cillian (2 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

J'prérare les verres et les bouteilles et* à 11H36 tournée générale*


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

here I am


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'prérare les verres et les bouteilles et* à 11H36 tournée générale*



h -1'


----------



## root (2 Août 2004)

présent


----------



## _m_apman (2 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'prérare les verres et les bouteilles et* à 11H36 tournée générale*


 'tain, je me suis levé trop tard, ou bien ?
J'avais tout prévu sauf les 3 pages de retard dans le thread !  :rose:


----------



## elektroseb (2 Août 2004)

Salut MacGe!

Roooo pinaise!!
Chui en retard pour l'apero...
et toujours cette maudite machine qui m'empêche de tapper...


----------



## Cillian (2 Août 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.
Sorry Grug

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kisco.
Désolé, mais si tu peux en faire profiter les autres, n'esites pas un instant

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.
Là y a un blèm avec la machine

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
WebOliver,_m_apman soyez patients votre tour viendra

3 malheureux p'tits points à Lemmy, root et supermoquette voila c'est déjà fini   
j'ai pu peu et je suis super déçu Booooouuuuooooouuuuuu !!!
(Tous ces refus, j'me d'mande si c'est pas du harcèlement virtuel ? :hein: )


----------



## kisco (2 Août 2004)

au fait root, dépêche toi d'arriver à 50 messages, car pour l'instant tes coups de boules sont neutres.  

et j'ai aussi loupé l'apéro, snif


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> 3 malheureux p'tits points à Lemmy, root et supermoquette voila c'est déjà fini
> j'ai pu peu et je suis super déçus Booooouuuuooooouuuuuu !!!
> (Tous ces refus, j'me d'mande si c'est pas du harcèlement virtuel ? :hein: )



 :casse: bien reçu  le facteur est passé   

merci


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Flute, il reste pas quelques crouch apero ???


----------



## huexley (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Flute, il reste pas quelques crouch apero ???



 doit bien y avoir qq chip' qui trainent non ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Pfff tu parles, ils nous ont rien laissé


----------



## macmarco (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y'a vraiment pas moyen de corriger la faute d'orthographe dans le titre de ce thread ?


  La faute est volontaire ! 

  Mais tu remarqueras les points de suspension qui peuvent aussi supposer un mot tronqué !


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Et la marmotte.....


----------



## _m_apman (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et la marmotte.....


 +1 

Enfin, tout ça pour dire que, d'après mes calculs savant, je ne pourrais pas coud'bouler avant l'apéro de ce soir...


----------



## Goro (2 Août 2004)

milka


----------



## elektroseb (2 Août 2004)

Je me demande si la machine à coup d'boule n'est pas fournie par Apple: Toujours du retard dans les livraisons de coup d'boule


----------



## piro (2 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si la machine à coup d'boule n'est pas fournie par Apple: Toujours du retard dans les livraisons de coup d'boule


coup de boule shipped


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> +1
> 
> Enfin, tout ça pour dire que, d'après mes calculs savant, je ne pourrais pas coud'bouler avant l'apéro de ce soir...


  Enfin tout ca pour dire que y'a de belles ballades dans le coin (source : film très connu)


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

J'ai appellé TNT mais aucune news


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pfff tu parles, ils nous ont rien laissé


Oh dis donc, je t'ai laissé une belle bosse il me semble !  

N'empêche, WebOliver quand il frappe il fait pas semblant lui ! Qu'est-ce que j'ai pris dans la tronche ! J'ai traversé la pièce en un seul coup ! :casse:


----------



## piro (2 Août 2004)

un petit gnon pour hurrican


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> (...) N'empêche, WebOliver quand il frappe il fait pas semblant lui ! Qu'est-ce que j'ai pris dans la tronche ! J'ai traversé la pièce en un seul coup ! :casse:



Faut être gentil avec moi hein... :love:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (2 Août 2004)

C'est à cause du gel


----------



## piro (2 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est à cause du gel


le célébre "WEBO" que le monde entier nous envie


----------



## guytantakul (2 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> le célébre "WEBO" que le monde entier nous envie



Au pouvoir répulsif si intense qu'il vous fait traverser les pièces au moindre contact   :love:


----------



## guytantakul (2 Août 2004)

Enfin, la dernière fois que j'y ai eu droit, c'etait dans les toilettes, donc je peux pas trop savoir


----------



## kisco (2 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, la dernière fois que j'y ai eu droit, c'etait dans les toilettes, donc je peux pas trop savoir


lol !

vous garderez les autres détails pour vous, merci


----------



## piro (2 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> lol !
> 
> vous garderez les autres détails pour vous, merci


c est les multiples usages du gel "WEBO"


----------



## Goro (2 Août 2004)

MACG -> Merci Amis Casse Gueule

Aprés qu'on ne s'ettonent pas de reçevoir des gnons !
LOLMDR


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut être gentil avec moi hein... :love: :love:


Sans vouloir passer pour un sado-maso, tu peux recommencer à me frapper quand tu le veux ! 
T'es vraiment un dieu de la caresse coup-de-boulesque. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## root (2 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> au fait root, dépêche toi d'arriver à 50 messages, car pour l'instant tes coups de boules sont neutres.


pas sur d'avoir encore tout compris...

mais bon j'veux pas non plus envahir MacG avant d'avoir commandé mon 17"


----------



## Goro (2 Août 2004)

tant que tu as pas posté 50 message tes coup de boulle sont neutre, vas voir dans la FAQ http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/faq.php?


----------



## macmarco (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et la marmotte.....


  Dis donc, toi, :mouais: je te permets pas de douter de mon honnêteté ! :mouais: 
 J'ai vraiment volontairement omis le "s" de la deuxième personne pour éviter les interprétations tendancieuses que d'aucuns sont toujours prompts à faire !  

    En même temps, il a fallu un moment avant que quelqu'un ne la remarque !
 J'étais persuadé qu'on me ferait la remarque dans le temps imparti des trois heures allouées pour l'édition des messages et qu'on ferait pression pour que je corrige ! 
    Maintenant, ça n'est plus de mon ressort !


----------



## root (2 Août 2004)

Great merci big brother! ca fait plaisir d'être aiguillé au bon endroit


----------



## macmarco (2 Août 2004)

Goro a dit:
			
		

> tant que tu as pas posté 50 message tes coup de boulle sont neutre, vas voir dans la FAQ http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/faq.php?


  Vas voir là, plutôt !


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> pas sur d'avoir encore tout compris...


En gros tu tapes dans le vide ! Tu ne nous égratignes même pas !
Il y a un classement de la boule discos où des points sont attribués aux membres par les autres (d'où le "coup de boule" et la barre verte sous les pseudos).
Alors dépêches toi d'avoir 50 messages pour avoir au moins une puissance basique de 1 lorsque tu frappes quelqu'un ici (en bien ou en mal). Le but du jeu étant d'être le meilleur possible au classement général. Mais certains ont pris une avance terrible et seront durs à rattraper !


----------



## root (2 Août 2004)

J'avais fini par trouver le bon endroit ! personne n'est parfait


----------



## root (2 Août 2004)

mais je veux pas trop lire les FAQs... se pourrait que je tombe sur une netiquette et j'oserais plus poster abusivement pour faire grimper ma cote de messages


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais certains ont pris une avance terrible et seront durs à rattraper !


 Tu parlerais pas de moi la


----------



## elektroseb (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu parlerais pas de moi la



Non, il parle de Superbalatum, c'est lui qui a la plus grosse... avance


----------



## macmarco (2 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> mais je veux pas trop lire les FAQs... se pourrait que je tombe sur une netiquette et j'oserais plus poster abusivement pour faire grimper ma cote de messages


  Ca va, avec 21 messages, tu es encore loin de l'ultraflood© !  











  © GlobalCut


----------



## macmarco (2 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Non, il parle de Superbalatum, c'est lui qui a la plus grosse... avance


 Erreur !  

  Bravo Bassman !


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

Tout faux elektroseb !
Le troll des cavernes, de retour, a sauter SuperMoquette (ca fait mal ?) et bondit à la première place !


----------



## elektroseb (2 Août 2004)

Arf, autant pour moi

c'est pire que le Tour de France cette compet'
Il prendrait pas de l'EPO bassman?


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

De l'EPO je sais pas, mais il tourne fort à la Despe, çà je le sais !


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> mais je veux pas trop lire les FAQs... se pourrait que je tombe sur une netiquette et j'oserais plus poster abusivement pour faire grimper ma cote de messages


 poste un peu quand même dès que tu auras 50 tu auras un coudboul honorable (2 ou 3, vu ta date d'inscription).
pour le flood (leger et presque netiquetté) tu as ici, le tgv (en respectant les regles) et pas mal de conneries à dire.


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Non je ne prend pas d'EPO


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mes couilles ouais, depuis ce matin on arrete pas de faire chassé croisé a la 1ere place alors qu'il a villement profité de mes vacances pour passer devant



Jaloux


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Non je ne prend pas d'EPO



Une bière alors?


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une bière alors?


Fais gaffe çà le dope !


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

et cheveux des coudbouls (y'a gréve ou quoi ?)


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

je veux du credit pour coupdebouler les copains


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je veux du credit pour coupdebouler les copains



Fais comme moi, un pèlerinage de coup de boule dans les forums techniques (tout en donnant 2-3 mauvais conseils bien dissimulés )


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

ah non, apres on me dit que je flood alors que je sais meme pas de quoi il s'agit


----------



## _m_apman (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je veux du credit pour coupdebouler les copains


 Tiens, la machine a eu un sursaut avant de s'enrailler de nouveau...


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

merci


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah non, apres on me dit que je flood alors que je sais meme pas de quoi il s'agit


 
Mauvaise foi powered ! :king:


----------



## kisco (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah non, apres on me dit que je flood alors que je sais meme pas de quoi il s'agit



allez, comme pour les petits, l'explication par l'image

voilà du gros flood :


----------



## piro (2 Août 2004)

gloub


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

Non Kisco, tu confonds flood et flotte.


----------



## piro (2 Août 2004)

ca ressemble a ca alors


----------



## Goro (2 Août 2004)

C'est bien de dire qu'on ne Flood pas, car pour le coup on vient de poster un message plein de néan !

Je me suis pris la tête dans la porte ça me fait dire des billwords ;


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

plus d'une heure que personne n'a reclamé de coudboul 







moi cheveux bien  :love:


----------



## Kaneda (2 Août 2004)

Euh ... moi je voudrai un coup de boule siouplé car j'en ai pas encore eut    

Je me sens délaissé


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

ben moi j'suis coincé, j'peux pas en donner, mais je veux toujours bien en recevoir, j'suis open 24/24 7/7


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Août 2004)

Bouges pô :casse:


----------



## _m_apman (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> plus d'une heure que personne n'a reclamé de coudboul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Voui, mais non car 





> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


C'est pas encore l'heure de l'apéro du soir. 
Sinon, moi aussi, j'accepte les coups de boule. C'est vrai que c'est une évidence mais il est bon de le rappeler périodiquement...


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

merfi globalounet :casse::casse:


----------



## _m_apman (2 Août 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... moi je voudrai un coup de boule siouplé car j'en ai pas encore eut
> 
> Je me sens délaissé


 Tiens, t'es nouveau dans le coin, non ?


----------



## Kaneda (2 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, t'es nouveau dans le coin, non ?



Oui je suis très timide, allez y doucement avec le coup de boule siouplai


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

De toute façon le chargeur est vide, faut laisser refroidir la bête avant de se relancer dans une chevauchée infernale !


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

quoi c'est pas bon p'têt ?


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

Je ne sais pas si Kaneda mérite des coups de boules ... Je remarque dans sa signature qu'il se vante de possèder un Packard Bell ... C'est pas joli, joli comme signature çà ...  mais que font les modérateurs !


----------



## Goro (2 Août 2004)

cdbsvplolmdr


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

Infirmier ! :modo: :hosto: 

Ah ces jeunes ils ne sont plus aussi solides qu'avant ! Ils pètent les plombs pour un rien.


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Goro a dit:
			
		

> cdbsvplolmdr


 moi aussi j'ai des origines polonaises, j'en fait pas une histoire non plus


----------



## Kaneda (2 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si Kaneda mérite des coups de boules ... Je remarque dans sa signature qu'il se vante de possèder un Packard Bell ... C'est pas joli, joli comme signature çà ...  mais que font les modérateurs !



Pour ma défense : ....... Nan vraiment je ne trouve rien pour me défendre là   

C'est promis, son avenir est désormais tracé : il sera revendu (une somme symbolique sûrement) et un joli 'lulu'   prendra sa place   :love:


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

Ah ben voilà, çà çà mérite un coup de boule !


----------



## Kaneda (2 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben voilà, çà çà mérite un coup de boule !



 :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Kaneda (2 Août 2004)

bon j'ai fais une petite distribution de coup de boule, après tout y a pas que moi qui doit en prendre hein !     :casse:  :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi j'ai des origines polonaises, j'en fait pas une histoire non plus



souffle vers moi que je confirme


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> souffle vers moi que je confirme


 l'odorama de l'internette n'etant pas encore implementé dans vBulletin je ne peux que te montrer une bouteille :


----------



## elektroseb (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> l'odorama de l'internette n'etant pas encore implementé dans vBulletin je ne peux que te montrer une bouteille :



Barbeuk chez Grug ce soir!!!!     :love:


----------



## _m_apman (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> l'odorama de l'internette n'etant pas encore implementé dans vBulletin je ne peux que te montrer une bouteille...


En ce qui me concerne, le simple fait que tu utilises le mot "implementé" dans un bar suffit à prouver ton penchant pour la bouteille et tes eventuelles origines...   

J'oubliais : Donnez !!!


----------



## root (2 Août 2004)

hé pas si vite les gars... y a des gens sont pas en vacances, c'est dur de suivre!


----------



## kisco (2 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> hé pas si vite les gars... y a des gens sont pas en vacances, c'est dur de suivre!



lol y en a qui sont en vacances et qui ont rien d'autre à foutre !


----------



## Goro (2 Août 2004)

Surtout quand ils attendent avec frénésy leur ibook par la poste chaque jour !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2004)

Coup de boule gratuit pour qui poste avant 22 h 05


----------



## piro (2 Août 2004)

j suis partant pour un gnon


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Coup de boule gratuit pour qui poste avant 22 h 05



moi


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi


 Pas le droit


----------



## elektroseb (2 Août 2004)

:casse:  :affraid: 

ah ben merfi Dark!! :hosto: 

  :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pas le droit



pour la peine tu sauve le chat de la signature


----------



## piro (2 Août 2004)

merfi je vais me faire recoller quelques dents  :hosto:


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> merfi je vais me faire recoller quelques dents  :hosto:


 souri pour voir


----------



## elektroseb (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> souri pour voir










 :rose:   

[mode Denisot] Désolé [/mode Denisot]
 :love:


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

effectivement c'est pas terrible


----------



## macmarco (2 Août 2004)

Ben voilà, j'ai fait ma p'tite tournée quotidienne !


----------



## piro (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> souri pour voir


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

>



va t-il finir avec ma signature ?


----------



## elektroseb (2 Août 2004)

Eh! on dirait mon chat quand il était petit


----------



## piro (2 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> va t-il finir avec ma signature ?



chat bouillu chat foutu


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> [mode Denisot] Désolé [/mode Denisot]
> :love:


----------



## kisco (3 Août 2004)

lol, Grug ! ça mérite un beau coupdboule, dès que je peux... 

et si vous pouvez sur moi, n'hésitez pas une seconde !! :casse:


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

kisco comment tu fais pour te lever si tôt alors que t'es en vacances....


----------



## kisco (3 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> kisco comment tu fais pour te lever si tôt alors que t'es en vacances....



examens tu connais ?


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

Ouais j'connais, je prépare dans le train avant d'aller bosser  


t'en as beaucoup ?


----------



## kisco (3 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Ouais j'connais, je prépare dans le train avant d'aller bosser
> 
> 
> t'en as beaucoup ?


dans l'ordre:

systèmes numériques
math+probabilités
electronique analogique
Algorithmes (oral)
physique+electromagnétisme (oral)
Prog. concurrente (oral)

et comme je me barre une semaine en vacances, sans mes cours, fau commencer assez tôt


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

c'est bien mignon tout ça  

bon courage... tu pars quel jour ?


----------



## piro (3 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> dans l'ordre:
> 
> systèmes numériques
> math+probabilités
> ...


un petit coup de boule d encouragement


----------



## kisco (3 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> un petit coup de boule d encouragement



mici :love:


----------



## kisco (3 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien mignon tout ça
> 
> bon courage... tu pars quel jour ?



du lundi 16 au mardi 24

pis toi c quoi tes derniers exams?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

burp


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

burp aussi


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> pis toi c quoi tes derniers exams?


Stochastic processes for communications

et 

Principles of digital communication

Ce matin j'révisais les bases de probabilités


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Stochastic processes for communications
> 
> et
> 
> ...



Pas de gros mots svp


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Kilou mes p'tits loulous :love: et alors, comment que ça va depuis 2 jours? :love:


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

t'as bien fait de passer toi, t'en a pris une


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

à peine 2 coups et déjà bloqué, monde cruel


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> t'as bien fait de passer toi, t'en a pris une


 T trop sympa :love: comme tu penses toujours à moi :love:


----------



## kisco (3 Août 2004)

merci webolivier, tu m'as fait passer au stade suivant et maintenant je paie plus ma bouteille de Champ' !! alors tournée gratos !!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> merci webolivier, tu m'as fait passer au stade suivant et maintenant je paie plus ma bouteille de Champ' !! alors tournée gratos !!



De rien...  Je suis toujours preneur, il fait beau, chaud...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> merci webolivier, tu m'as fait passer au stade suivant et maintenant je paie plus ma bouteille de Champ' !! alors tournée gratos !!



Ah oui tiens je dois encore lui niquer la face


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de gros mots svp


même si je ne fais que répondre à une requête dûment motivée?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> même si je ne fais que répondre à une requête dûment motivée?



Tu récidives en plus


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> T trop sympa :love: comme tu penses toujours à moi :love:


Ben je t'ai mis un petit coup aussi ... histoire de dire que j'ai fais ma BA aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tiens je dois encore lui niquer la face



 :casse:  et c'est qui qui a niqué la mienne   ... hein    :casse: 

tu ne perds rien pour attendre...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2004)

Ceci est un post anonyme :

Modérateurs !
Soyez vigilants ! Je soupçonne Bassman et Supermoquette de se bouler l'un l'autre de façon répétitive et sournoise pour rester dans le top du classement...
Cette pratique d'un autre âge est indigne de ce forum...
J'espère que vous réagirez en conséquence et que vous en tiendrez compte en attribuant un bonus de coups de boule à ce malheureux vieux qui a toutes les peines du monde à rester dans le tiercé de tête...
A bon entendeur ... etc... etc...

signé : Ze corbeau of the forum

ps : et m..... I am fait like a rat ... j'ai oublié de me désidentifier !!!!!


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu récidives en plus


On s'en lasse jamais  

mais bon mon vocabulaire vulgaire est quand même limité ;-)


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ceci est un post anonyme :
> 
> Modérateurs !
> Soyez vigilants ! Je soupçonne Bassman et Supermoquette de se bouler l'un l'autre de façon répétitive et sournoise pour rester dans le top du classement...
> ...


  Oh l'aut comment c'est un menteur  

 Je peux meme faire une copie d'ecran des coup de bouleur pour le prouver


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oh l'aut comment c'est un menteur


...c'est le premier qui dit qui l'est !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 
...et puis je vous ai vu ! ... toujours par paire ! ... c'est normal ça !!!    :love:


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

[mode enculé] très bien, ce soir je montre mes 10 derniers bouleurs.

Tu acceptes simplement mal d'etre dépassé, les beaux gosses c'est supermoufflette et moi alors que tu n'es plus dans le vent
[/mode enculé]


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> [mode enculé]


Ca fait mal ? 
Ah, en fait c'est çà ton truc pour être boulé !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ceci est un post anonyme :
> 
> Modérateurs !
> Soyez vigilants ! Je soupçonne Bassman et Supermoquette de se bouler l'un l'autre de façon répétitive et sournoise pour rester dans le top du classement...
> ...



Ça te plairait d'avoir mackie au cul toute la journée????  

[edit] ah nan c'est toi qui l'a au cul maintenant, bonne chance


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça te plairait d'avoir mackie au cul toute la journée????



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  ... euh ! je retire ma plainte ....


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Qu'est-ce qu'on est bien loin de la tête du classement.


----------



## golf (3 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...il fait beau, chaud...


Woua un contrepèterie, Hip WebO


----------



## huexley (3 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'on est bien loin de la tête du classement.



 ca fait un peu la guerre des chefs  :rateau:


----------



## elektroseb (3 Août 2004)

Salut MacGe   

[mode balance] Mefiez-vous de SuperBouclette, il rote en même temps qu'il donne des coups de boule, c'est le double effet coup'boule, au début ça t'assomme, ensuite ça t'acheve!! je viens seulement de reprendre connaissance...[/mode balance]


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'on est bien loin de la tête du classement.



Y en a même un qui est refusé par le videur


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

[mode mégère] Qui çà ? Qui çà ?  [/mode mégère]


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

un pote a nous hurri    

Il est bien la bas au fond. Finalement c'est bien qu'il soit plus banni, ca me permet de mettre des bad coud'tronche de tps en tps


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> un pote a nous hurri


J'avais compris Bassou !


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

j'espliquais pour les gens Germaine


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'espliquais pour les gens Germaine


Tu dois confondre, moi c'est Hurri. 
A la rigueur la grand-mère paternelle de Géraldine s'appelait germaine !


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2004)

oh bordil je suis perdu, c'est donc ici que l'on coudboule desormais?!???


mais qui vais-je coudbouler ?


----------



## duracel (3 Août 2004)

moi par exemple  

je suis prêt pour de sanglantes représailles.


----------



## piro (3 Août 2004)

je peux plus te coup bouler yvos snif


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

moi?


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oh bordil je suis perdu, c'est donc ici que l'on coudboule desormais?!???
> 
> 
> mais qui vais-je coudbouler ?


 Si tu veux coup de bouler quelqu'un ici, tu viens de trouver la personne qu'il te faut : moi himself


----------



## piro (3 Août 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman."

trop de coup d boule nuit


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2004)

encore faut-il que tu sois encore vivant après ce coudboul


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

bouboule?

chié: Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> je peux plus te coup bouler yvos snif


c'est pas grave, prends toi un coup de boule quand même!

sinon, je crois que j'ai fait une petite tournée de coudboul...difficile de se retenir, des coudboul, dès qu'on commence à en donner, on arrive pas à se limiter


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Vous devriez donner des coudbouls à moi avant d'en filer à d'autres


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des coudbouls à moi avant d'en filer à d'autres


un zébulateur à impudence n'échappe jamais à une tournée de coudboul   sauf que là, je peux plus t'en donner d'après la machine...trop dur


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des coudbouls à moi avant d'en filer à d'autres



pas mieux


----------



## piro (3 Août 2004)

idem pour moi


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

Raaaah d'etre parti en vacances ca a foutu le merdier dans mon compte de boule a distribuer


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Svp ... coup-de-boulez moi ... je suis vieux, je n'en ai plus pour longtemps, mais je souffre le martyr, alors pitié, achevez moi !


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

Ah il l'avait jamais fait le coup de p'tit vieux


----------



## elektroseb (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah il l'avait jamais fait le coup de p'tit vieux



Bof, vu qu'il n'en a plus pour longtemps, ça ne sert à rien de gaspiller ses coups de boule alors... 
vive la canicule!!!

   :love:


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Raaaah d'etre parti en vacances ca a foutu le merdier dans mon compte de boule a distribuer


est-ce que le fait de pas utiliser les coupdboul en stock permet de faire monter le nombre de coudboul au retour, parce perso, je me barre 4 semaines et ça ma morfler au retour...  

imaginez dans ce cas tous les macgéiens de retour de vacances fin aout, avant des coudbouls à distribuer plein les besaces...


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

non justement, tes coups de boules s'accumulent pas pendant les ouacances


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Bof, vu qu'il n'en a plus pour longtemps, ça ne sert à rien de gaspiller ses coups de boule alors...
> vive la canicule!!!
> 
> :love:


...j'avais pas osé la faire..


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> non justement, tes coups de boules s'accumulent pas pendant les ouacances


diantre!!

mais j'imagine qu'un soulèvement populaire pourrait faire basculer cette dictature du coupdboul contingenté


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

Non on a deja essayé quand le cours du coup de boule a chuté, mais le patron est resté ferme la dessus


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Non on a deja essayé quand le cours du coup de boule a chuté, mais le patron est resté ferme la dessus


 d'ailleurs il paye pas souvent sa tournée le taulier


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

Bien vrai ca !

 Benjamin, met nous un tournée de coup de boule a Grug et moi steuplé


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Raaaah d'etre parti en vacances ca a foutu le merdier dans mon compte de boule a distribuer


 C'est pas compliqué, j'étais premier, deuxième, troisième et sixième sur ta liste.


----------



## macmarco (3 Août 2004)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


  :sleep:

  Pffff !!!


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas compliqué, j'étais premier, deuxième, troisième et sixième sur ta liste.


 Ah voui c'est vrai ca, t'etais sur la "coup de boule negative list" en 1er, 2eme, 3eme et 6eme


----------



## Macounette (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des coudbouls à moi avant d'en filer à d'autres


 fait.... gourmand, va


----------



## kisco (3 Août 2004)

et voilà ma tournée de cdb terminée, je retourne bosser


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Ah, mais mon adorable petite Macounette, moi aussi je suis un gourmand !


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

miam, je t'aime toi :love:




PS : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Macounette.


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> miam, je t'aime toi :love:


Ouais, ben quand on parle de tricherie, je suis sûr que tu GRUGes toi !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

je vais boire un café et on me coup'd'boule 4 fois  :love: 

et dire que je peux plus en donner


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben quand on parle de tricherie, je suis sûr que tu GRUGes toi !


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2004)

qui aura l'immense privilège de me faire quitter la banquette pour me permettre d'aller boire un gini? (encore 2 points  ). Allez-y, il fait chaud, ça fait partie du plan canicule


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

comment peux tu dire des choses pareilles alors que je passe mes nuits sur les forums techniques à chercher des questions auxquelles je pourrais eventuellement apporter un debut de piste de reponse dans l'espoir souvent vain de me prendre un coup de boule (souvent neutre en plus  )

nan, c'est vraiment pô juste.

là, logiquement je place l'image du chat de bassman, vous pleurez et vous tapez.


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> comment peux tu dire des choses pareilles alors que je passe mes nuits sur les forums techniques à chercher des questions auxquelles je pourrais eventuellement apporter un debut de piste de reponse dans l'espoir souvent vain de me prendre un coup de boule (souvent neutre en plus  )
> 
> nan, c'est vraiment pô juste.
> 
> là, logiquement je place l'image du chat de bassman, vous pleurez et vous tapez.


oui il faut coucher pour "réussir sur macgé"


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui il faut coucher pour "réussir sur macgé"


 coucher pour un Gini


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> coucher pour un Gini


mais nan, ya bien des bières au bar, également, suffit d'être discret


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Ben je préfères un Gini ...


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

y a pas d'café? ça m'servirait plus


----------



## Bilbo (3 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben je préfères un Gini ...


Faux cul en plus ! 

  

À+


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Ben non, j'aime pas la bière.


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

Un pti tour pour le 50e !


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Ouais vas y ! 
Vise ma tronche, vise ma tronche !  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, j'aime pas la bière.



Et c'est qui qui dis tout le temps qu'y a pas besoin d'antivirus sur mac? hien? allez norton, vire moi cet hurricane


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

plus que 88 points siouplé m'sieurs dames  :love:


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

et m... c'est déjà fini !

Même pas eu l'temps de commencer à coupd'bouler sérieusement


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> plus que 88 points siouplé m'sieurs dames  :love:


 fur ?


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

J'y peux rien ... c'est comme çà. 

Mon palais est habitué aux grands crus de Bourgogne, de Bordeaux et autres belles régions françaises, mais ne se fait pas à l'amertume de la bière. Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs.


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> plus que 88 points siouplé m'sieurs dames  :love:



Pour les 1200 pts je suppose


mouhahhahaha comment je l'ai dosé en 2j


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Parce que tu étais sorti des blacks lists pendant tes vacances. 
Tu as donc eu droit à de grosses salves.
Mais là t'es bloqué chez tout le monde ! Tu vas faire du surplace pendant quelques temps ...


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pour les 1200 pts je suppose
> 
> 
> mouhahhahaha comment je l'ai dosé en 2j




j'en ai que 1025 , l'ami français ne laissez pas un suisse me doubler  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu étais sorti des blacks lists pendant tes vacances.
> Tu as donc eu droit à de grosses salves.
> Mais là t'es bloqué chez tout le monde ! Tu vas faire du surplace pendant quelques temps ...



Merci de remettre ce buveur de rosé cheap a sa place


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai que 1025 , l'ami français ne laissez pas un suisse me doubler  :rateau:



je suis deja devant depuis un bail


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai que 1025 , l'ami français ne laissez pas un suisse me doubler  :rateau:



Voila une tite piece m'sieur


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voila une tite piece m'sieur



Tu te moques encore de son bureau?


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voila une tite piece m'sieur



merci


----------



## guytantakul (3 Août 2004)

merci qui ?

(nan,  ne relevez pas , c'est un vieux réflexe que j'ai de répondre ça à tout les merci - même s'ils ne me sont pas destinés)


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

c'est rien , ça te coutera un coudboul


----------



## Krstv (3 Août 2004)

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un cartel qui se partage tous les coups de boules.
Vous allez finir sur windows à force, les gars


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Krstv a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un cartel qui se partage tous les coups de boules.
> Vous allez finir sur windows à force, les gars


 mais non, poste  50 messages  (plus que 22) et viens jouer avec nous.
les lois du marché sont beaucoup plus subtiles que ça


----------



## Goro (3 Août 2004)

vivement que je puisse frapper comme un mec !Pas d'allusion autre que ce que veut dire la phrase .


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

ben oui, mais en attendant faut t'abstenir, car tu ne pourras pas refrapper avant quelques temps.

(alala-lala! ces jeunots faut tous leur expliquer, ils sont tellement pressés de balancer leur coudbouls qu'ils en mettent partout avant d'etre en position :rose: ) 





PS : 15 messages c'est pas le bout du monde qd même


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

Pb d'ejculation precoce ??


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Narf! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Pourquoi je peux jamais coup-de-bouler grand monde dans ce thread?  :love: :rateau:


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi je peux jamais coup-de-bouler grand monde dans ce thread?  :love: :rateau:



_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing._ 

ça doit être pour ça


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing._
> 
> ça doit être pour ça


 Oué :love: tout pareil mes loulous :love:


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi je peux jamais coup-de-bouler grand monde dans ce thread?  :love: :rateau:


 mais n'en sommes nous pas tous là :style:

:love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Bon, assez rigolé, passons aux choses sérieuses, qui veut un tit pain? :love:


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

moi j'veux bien j'ai la machoire en beton, mais j'ai peur que tu puisses pas


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, assez rigolé, passons aux choses sérieuses, qui veut un tit pain? :love:



Tu sais bien.


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'veux bien j'ai la machoire en beton, mais j'ai peur que tu puisses pas


 Bah non, il parraitrait que je vous coup-d'boule trop souvent


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien.



t'as été servi


----------



## Goro (3 Août 2004)

Il vous reste du gateaux ! svp


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'as été servi



Thanks...  Il te le sera rendu au centuple.  :casse:


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bah non, il parraitrait que je vous coup-d'boule trop souvent


 Mais cheveux que tu me coudboul plus souvent Moooa  :love:


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Goro a dit:
			
		

> Il vous reste du gateaux ! svp


 toi, va poster tes 15 messages et reviens jouer


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2004)

Goro a dit:
			
		

> Il vous reste du gateaux ! svp



On verra quand tu donnera des points disco


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

toah tu as déjà reçu en tout cas :love:


----------



## Goro (3 Août 2004)

Trop joli les etoiles vertes, je veu les meme, "maman on va acheter des etoiles a carouf demain" lol


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (3 Août 2004)

Alors les mecs, elle vous excite pas ma nouvelle signature? :love: :love:


----------



## Goro (3 Août 2004)

Avec les mien aussi ça marche?


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

[mode Brice de nice]

non

[/mode Brice de Nice]

J't'ai cassé


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Goro a dit:
			
		

> Trop joli les etoiles vertes, je veu les meme, "maman on va acheter des etoiles a carouf demain" lol


 quelques régles :
 1 : on est pas obliger de respecter l'orthographe selon mackie :love: (il a une derogation :love: )

2 : on dit pas lol mais  ( : D , mais collé).

plus  que 8


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Bon, à qui?


----------



## Piewhy (3 Août 2004)

IL faut faire preuve de charité chrétienne pour avoir un coup de boule? 

j'en ai jamais eu moi


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Août 2004)

'tention, vous avez jusqu'à 11 h moins 20 pour vous faire connaître si vous voulez des coups de boule


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Août 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Alors les mecs, elle vous excite pas ma nouvelle signature? :love: :love:


 Terriblement :rose: :love:


----------



## Goro (3 Août 2004)

Me conaitrera tu si vite coquin


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, à qui?


 A moi, a moi !    :love:


----------



## Piewhy (3 Août 2004)

J'en veux un !


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (3 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Terriblement :rose: :love:


 Alors tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Août 2004)

Mais c'est déjà fait


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> J'en veux un !


 donne


----------



## Goro (3 Août 2004)

Aii pas tous en meme temps "oh oui encore" pif paf... Zzzzzz


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (3 Août 2004)

Mmmm, allez, allez, je sens que ça glisse, et j'ai chaud par ce temps... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Goro a dit:
			
		

> Aii pas tous en meme temps "oh oui encore" pif paf... Zzzzzz


 plus que 3


----------



## macmarco (3 Août 2004)

Et voilà, tournée faite !


----------



## kisco (3 Août 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Mmmm, allez, allez, je sens que ça glisse, et j'ai chaud par ce temps... :love: :love: :love:



t'as chaud sous une pluie pareille ?


----------



## Goro (3 Août 2004)

c'est dans ta douche que tu voi de la pluie ?

C'est tout a fait normal cool raoul


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> t'as chaud sous une pluie pareille ?


 elle doit pas etre suisse


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Yeass, vas y Goro, frappe :casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> A moi, a moi !    :love:


 Voilàààà :love:

A qui le tour  suffit de demander


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Viiiiite mes dents jaunissent :affraid:


----------



## Goro (3 Août 2004)

je suis vidé avant d'avoir commencé "ils senraille trop vite ces AK47"


----------



## Goro (3 Août 2004)

Templar l'avait merité hi hihihi


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Viiiiite mes dents jaunissent :affraid:


 "Vous devriez blah-blah-blah..." 

:love: :love: :love: t'inquiète


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez blah-blah-blah..."
> 
> :love: :love: :love: t'inquiète


 et Grug2, essaye Grug2, il traine dans TGV   :love:


----------



## Goro (3 Août 2004)

Comment est que on se recharge en cdb


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

On attend patiemment


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

on attend 24 heures


----------



## macmarco (3 Août 2004)

Goro a dit:
			
		

> Comment est que on se recharge en cdb


  On attend 24 heures... :sleep:


----------



## Goro (3 Août 2004)

dsl grug mais il nest pas possible de te coudboulerje vais essayer la version 2


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

ben voilà, fallait pas gapiller un coudboul gris 

en gros tu as 3 coudbouls par jour et tu peux recoudbouler selon un rythme connu des seuls taulier en fonction de pro et de ratas divers et variés ayant de facheuses tendances à prendre des libertés avec les lois orales de la logique temporelle en vigueur sur ces forums.


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et Grug2, essaye Grug2, il traine dans TGV   :love:


 Ayé, donné :love: sinon c'est quoi c't'espèce de discour là juste au dessus Grug! :hein: on est dans le bar hein ici  :love:


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

quel discours


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà, fallait pas gapiller un coudboul gris
> 
> en gros tu as 3 coudbouls par jour et tu peux recoudbouler selon un rythme connu des seuls taulier en fonction de pro et de ratas divers et variés ayant de facheuses tendances à prendre des libertés avec les lois orales de la logique temporelle en vigueur sur ces forums.


 et dans ce bar 

(  Modern :love: )


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Never mind 

Enfin, moi je vous dis bonsoir, je vais aller me reposer mes loulous :love: c'est que je suis sérieuse moi  :love:


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

J'sais pas ce que j'ai en ce moment, je flooode


----------



## Macounette (3 Août 2004)

Ce soir je ne coup-d'boul que les Belges :love: alors manifestez-vous quoi  
tous sauf Modern__Thing et Lio70 je les ai déjà eus, la machine veut pas ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> J'sais pas ce que j'ai en ce moment, je flooode


 C'est le soleil qui tape :rateau: 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Bon, je vais aller dans un vrai bar, sinon je vais encore me faire 100 posts dans la journée


----------



## Goro (3 Août 2004)

Et tu tappe tappe tappe ce refrein qui te plais... ouille non chui plus là


----------



## Goro (3 Août 2004)

C'est bien la deconne mais si vous pouvez aider ce gars là http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=71152 
Lui il a de vrais problème et il faut montrer que les macuseurs sont solidaire !!!


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Goro a dit:
			
		

> Et tu tappe tappe tappe ce refrein qui te plais... ouille non chui plus là



dejà faite


----------



## Goro (3 Août 2004)

Aii tu verra le coup de boulle demain


----------



## Goro (3 Août 2004)

Bonne nuit "je me lève tard demain"


----------



## macmarco (4 Août 2004)

Bon, c'est pas parce que je peux plus coup d'bouler que vous pouvez pas me coup d'bouler, hein !


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas parce que je peux plus coup d'bouler que vous pouvez pas me coup d'bouler, hein !


 ben en fait, oui, mais non...


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben en fait, oui, mais non...


 Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


Ah ? Toi aussi.


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

Kilou tous mes loulous... :love:

Let's get to work


----------



## piro (4 Août 2004)

(mode warcraft3 on)du travail encore du travail (mode warcraft3 off)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est un choix de benjamin pour ne pas ralentir les forums.



Perdu : c'est mon choix :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

Allez un effort, plus que 11pts  et je s'aurais ce qui ce passe derriere


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Allez un effort, plus que 11pts  et je s'aurais ce qui ce passe derriere


derrière les combien ? 1000 ? 1200 ? 1500 ?


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

1200 mon kisco


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> 1200 mon kisco



"mon" kisco !? hého ça va ou bien ? faut pas abuser non plus !    :hein:


----------



## _m_apman (4 Août 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> "mon" kisco !? hého ça va ou bien ? faut pas abuser non plus !    :hein:


 Tu fesais pas ta sauvage a TO il y a quelques temps


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)




----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


 :casse:


----------



## piro (4 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


un petit coup de boule de bon matin


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

1200 ? 
Je savais bien que t'avais couché !


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

ben oui tous les soirs pour dormir je me couche


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

La question c'est : avec qui ?

Tu as donc le choix entre :
1) Un éléphant rose.
2) Numéro 2.


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ben oui tous les soirs pour dormir je me couche



ah, les ours ne dorment pas debout ??


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

moi un ours.... ca va pas bien ta tête ???


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

allezun p'tit effort, plus que 7 pts avant la delivrance


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> allezun p'tit effort, plus que 7 pts avant la delivrance



Non deux, tu sais pas compter?


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

un vomi pour un rendu


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2004)

Les ours n'ont pas de mouches


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> un vomi pour un rendu



 :love: 

Problèmes de transit? Utilises "Les Threads de SMG"!


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

bon j'suis coincé a 2 petits points..... allez les nioubies, un tit effort


----------



## elektroseb (4 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bon j'suis coincé a 2 petits points..... allez les nioubies, un tit effort



Saluuuuut!

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman."


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

quel salaud de remuer le couteau dans la plaie


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bon j'suis coincé a 2 petits points..... allez les nioubies, un tit effort


 allez... mais c'est bien parce que c'est toi


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

Merci poulette


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Bah, moi il me manque plus que 950 points pour atteindre les 1200 !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Merci poulette



et dire que dans un point t'en auras une plus longue que la mienne, et tout ça à cause d'une fille


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2004)

petit message pour supermoquette:

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette._

   la machine veut pô  

  merci et à charge de revanche 

  [edit] coquin, va 
 [edit 2] yeeeehaaaa merciiii supermoquette grâce à toi j'suis plus dans la cage du gogo...  :love:


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

et pas qu'une


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et dire que dans un point t'en auras une plus longue que la mienne, et tout ça à cause d'une fille



C'est toute l'histoire de ma vie...   :love:


----------



## piro (4 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est toute l'histoire de ma vie...  :love:


j ai plus de cartouches pour te soutenir 
mais l intention y est


----------



## Krstv (4 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais non, poste  50 messages  (plus que 22) et viens jouer avec nous.
> les lois du marché sont beaucoup plus subtiles que ça





Quand j'aurai atteint a majorité macgéienne, je me souviendrai de tout ce que tu as fait pour moi, à mes débuts   

Je ne suis pas un ingrat


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

on dit je ne suis pas un gras plutot


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2004)

Ca va venir, t'inquiète pas :love: et un ti coup-d'boule pour t'encourager sur la bonne voie


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> on dit je ne suis pas un gras plutot



Ça dépend surtout de QUI le dit !


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca va venir, t'inquiète pas :love: et un ti coup-d'boule pour t'encourager sur la bonne voie




tu viens de t'en prendre un méchant


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend surtout de QUI le dit !




un gros aussi pour toi


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu viens de t'en prendre un méchant


 wouaw merci :love: et comme je ne suis pas une ingrate moi non plus je te rends la monnaie de ta pièce (elle est toute petite la monnaie mais elle grandira j'espère )


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend surtout de QUI le dit !


 Je ne te connais pas mais j'aime bien tes textes. Quelques-uns d'entre eux m'ont vraiment émue.

   (sans smiley car je pense vraiment ce que je dis).

  (voilà, je ne peux plus te donner de coup de boule mais c'est sincère).


----------



## Krstv (4 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> on dit je ne suis pas un gras plutot




J'ai plus le droit aux jeux de mots.  C'était ça, ou perdre tous mes amis.  :casse: 


Merci à tous pour ces coups de boule de bienvenue. 

Ca fait chaud au coeur.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te connais pas mais j'aime bien tes textes. Quelques-uns d'entre eux m'ont vraiment émue.



Merci.



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> (sans smiley car je pense vraiment ce que je dis).



C'est en dire assez long sur l'utilisation des smileys...


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est en dire assez long sur l'utilisation des smileys...


 oups... :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Mais ... séparez les ! C'est qu'ils nous feraient des petits ces deux là !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais ... séparez les ! C'est qu'ils nous feraient des petits ces deux là !



Il y a peu de chances, tu n'as pas idée ! :love:


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a peu de chances, tu n'as pas idée ! :love:


 J'allais répondre exactement la même chose !  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'allais répondre exactement la même chose !  :love:



Copieuse    :love:


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Faut bien vous titiller ! Sinon la vie serait triste à mourir !


----------



## guytantakul (4 Août 2004)

Ablonka là-dedans !
Donnez, donnez, do-donnez, donnez, donnez moi-â-â !
Donnez, donnez, do-donnez, guyt vous le rendra !

Enfin non, car je me taille en vacs à la fin de la semaine, mais d'ici là... Tout son possib' y f'ra le tit poulpe à sa mémère (mignon-mignon qu'il est... visqueux et collant, mais mignon)

PS : je veux pas dire, mais depuis 3 jours, tout le monde m'abandonne (famille, boulistes, clients).
J'ai des boutons ou quoi ?


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Pauv' poulpe. 
En plus t'es dans ma liste ... aucune chance !


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

moi jel 'ai deja boullé le poulpe


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2004)

Bon pour ma part j'ai pas le droit de te donner de points.
Avis d'ailleurs à tous ceux qui veulent des coups de boule : je ne donne qu'entre 22 H 30 et 23 H alors faut vous faire connaître plus tôt dans la journée


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Ben dépêches toi de me faire sortir de ta blacklist cher templier, car j'adore tes coups-de-boule à 6 points !  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> PS : je veux pas dire, mais depuis 3 jours, tout le monde m'abandonne (famille, boulistes, clients).
> J'ai des boutons ou quoi ?



t'es le seul que je peux bouler dans le tas  Ca doit être la lèpre :rateau:  :casse:


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2004)

toute cette violence


----------



## piro (4 Août 2004)

boulons le barman


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> boulons le barman


 que le barman nous boule


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Ouais, si je comprends bien ... Ce thread ressemble à un film de boules !
On s'y prostitue avec entrain, plus on donne plus on reçoit ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> plus on donne plus on reçoit ...



Tu viens de mettre le doigt sur un point capital : la troublante ressemblance entre les films de Marc Dorcel et les Évangiles...


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

C'était donc çà !  

Mais que fait le pape ?


----------



## piro (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'était donc çà !
> 
> Mais que fait le pape ?


parkinson ca aide pour sous la soutane


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2004)

Je sais que ça ne se fait pas de crier "au feu" quand on a soi-même allumé l'incendie , mais allez-y doucement sur ce type de sujet...


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

C'est vrai. Mais bon ... 
Tu crois que St Pierre acceptera Marc Dorcel le jour de sa mort ? 
Si non pourquoi ? Après tout, la chair est faible, et il faut pardonner !


----------



## yvos (4 Août 2004)

attention, la machine à coudbouls vient de réveiller, à qui le tour?


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> attention, la machine à coudbouls vient de réveiller, à qui le tour?



à moi, volontiers, mais je pense pas que tu puisse


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Dans la mesure où tu le peux, j'aurais besoin qu'on me remette la tête en place ! 

Ps: Merci Kisco, tu m'as permis de doubler Shralldam !   Maintenant j'ai la voiture de Blytz en vue, je vais rentrer la seconde et lui apprendre ce que dépassement veut dire !


----------



## yvos (4 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> à moi, volontiers, mais je pense pas que tu puisse


ah ba non, pas possible...change de pseudo !


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Merchi Yvos. :love: 

Vivement que tu puisses taper plus fort !


----------



## yvos (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Vivement que tu puisses taper plus fort !


aouh l'aut' comment il chambe, j'y crois pas, tu mériterais un second coudboul


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Mais je t'en prie ... fais donc !


----------



## root (4 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> attention, la machine à coudbouls vient de réveiller, à qui le tour?


pour moi pour moi !


----------



## golf (4 Août 2004)

- Çà y est, ils ont enfin livré l'enseigne du thread !...
- Ah, oui et c'est quoi ? Une pub Hansaplast


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> aouh l'aut' comment il chambe, j'y crois pas, tu mériterais un second coudboul



tu vas pas taper un vieux quand meme?


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Si, si faut les frapper les vieux, ils méritent que çà ! :love:


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ps: Merci Kisco, tu m'as permis de doubler Shralldam !   Maintenant j'ai la voiture de Blytz en vue, je vais rentrer la seconde et lui apprendre ce que dépassement veut dire !



mais de rien !

une petite partie de Turrican 2 ?


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Arrrghhh Vooouuuuuiiiiiiiiii 
Turrican, Turrican !


----------



## root (4 Août 2004)

Y a un classement des points boules?


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Y a un classement des points boules?



tu vas dans membres et tu classes la colonne disco


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Oh le newbie qui débarque ! 

Oui mon grand, il y a un classement, et c'est Bassman qui gagne pour l'instant !
Tu peux y aller ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/memberlist.php?&order=DESC&sort=reputation&pp=30&ltr=


----------



## root (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Oh le newbie qui débarque !


ben oui quoi... j'suis juste un futur switcher


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> ben oui quoi... j'suis juste un futur switcher



héhé ! laissez le pas partir faites lui tout plein de coupdbool pour pas qu'il renonce !!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> ben oui quoi... j'suis juste un futur switcher



switcher? t'es gay?


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Je l'avais déjà coudbouler !


----------



## elektroseb (4 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> héhé ! laissez le pas partir faites lui tout plein de coupdbool pour pas qu'il renonce !!



hop, c'est fait...
Pffff, je ne peux plus bouler personne ici...

Amenez de la viande fraiche!!   :love:


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> switcher? t'es gay?


St-Maclou protégez nous des désirs coupables de SuperMoquette !


----------



## elektroseb (4 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> switcher? t'es gay?



Est-ce que tu aimes les films de gladiateurs??


----------



## yvos (4 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> mais de rien !
> 
> une petite partie de Turrican 2 ?


rien que pour l'évocation de Turrican, je t'aurais bien mis un coudboul, va!


----------



## yvos (4 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> switcher? t'es gay?


c'est pour une analyse sociologique de haute volée, et ça peut resservir......


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

bande d'incultes


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> rien que pour l'évocation de Turrican, je t'aurais bien mis un coudboul, va!



je te fais confiance 

et les autres aussi n'hésitez même pas, dès que vous me voyez, frappez-moi je rends dès que possible!! 

(ce qu'il faut pas dire c'est que cette foutue machine est en panne et qu'on peut jamais rendre tout d'suite ! )


----------



## yvos (4 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bande d'incultes


c'est bien pour cela que le témoignage de root est essentiel pour corroborer la grande, très grande théorie du jour


----------



## Kaneda (4 Août 2004)

Je viens de faire une petite distribution de coup de boule là !!! M'en veuillez pas


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bande d'incultes


Absolument pas ! 
J'ai posté aussi dans ce thread. Je n'ai fais qu'analyser ton comportement !  


PS : Et puis après Turrican 2, on se fait un Skidmarks 2 ou un Lotus II ?


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Absolument pas !
> J'ai posté aussi dans ce thread. Je n'ai fais qu'analyser ton comportement !
> 
> 
> PS : Et puis après Turrican 2, on se fait un Skidmarks 2 ou un Lotus II ?



Lotus 2 volontiers !  
 je connais malheureusement pas Skidmarks 2


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Alors il faudra que tu le rencontres un jour ce jeu ! 
Il est trop marrant, trop prenant ! 
Une foule de véhicules pour faire la course, certains parfaitement normaux, d'autres moins ...
T'as déjà fait des courses de bagnoles avec des caravanes tractées par des vaches ?


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ablonka là-dedans !
> Donnez, donnez, do-donnez, donnez, donnez moi-â-â !
> Donnez, donnez, do-donnez, guyt vous le rendra !
> 
> ...


et paf   :casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

Bonsoir mes loulous 

Quoi de neuf ce soir :love: :love: :love: ?


----------



## root (4 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> héhé ! laissez le pas partir faites lui tout plein de coupdbool pour pas qu'il renonce !!


 merci kisco! retourdeboul' dès que j'peux

 coupd'boulez les tous, Dieu reconnaîtra les siens!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (4 Août 2004)

moi je suis nouvelle mais je ne me gene poa pour distribuer des pains a qui voudra.


----------



## elektroseb (4 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis nouvelle mais je ne me gene poa pour distribuer des pains a qui voudra.



Salut,

bonne initiative, mais tes coups de boule ne valent rien pour l'instant, il faut que tu ais postés au moins 50 messages   

Alors, hop, au boulot   

FAQ Disco


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Quoi de neuf ce soir :love: :love: :love: ?



rien de neuf : 


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2004)

Toujours frais et dispo à en recevoir...  :love:


----------



## piro (4 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis nouvelle mais je ne me gene poa pour distribuer des pains a qui voudra.



bienvenue
mais attends d avoir 50 posts pour pouvoir donner des coups qui font de l effet


----------



## fanou (4 Août 2004)

Moi aussi je voudrais des coup d'boule !
et pis je voudrais rejouer a cannon fodder aussi.
et supersprint à 3
et forcement lemmings,  seul , à deux.... :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2004)

Lemmings powwwwaaaaah :love:
toi t'as gagné un coup de boule avant 23 h.
Pour les autres, vous avez une demi-heure pour les mériter


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Lemmings ouais ! 
Cannon Fodder ! ReOuais 
Et tous les autres ... je dois avoir à peu près 3000 jeux pour mon Amiga, et sur tous ces jeux, au moins 200 sont des super-hits !   Alors choisissez ... Tiens vais me faire un ch'ti Shadow Of the Beast III pour la route.


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

Bon, la tournée a commencé, qui veut un pain?  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

je suis toujours là


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2004)

Moi aussi, la mienne est déjà finie


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

Suffit de demander :love:

Qui d'autre  ?


----------



## elektroseb (4 Août 2004)

Bijour Modern


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

Bijour :love:

Qui d'autre? yannaura pas pour tout MacGé alors grouillez  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bijour :love:
> 
> Qui d'autre? yannaura pas pour tout MacGé alors grouillez  :love:




Bah... moi


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Modern ?
Ma que bella ! Ti amo.  :love:


----------



## macmarco (4 Août 2004)

Qui n'en veut, je dois en avoir 4 ou 5 à distribuer ? 
  par contre, j'en ai pas reçu depuis plus de 24 h !


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'en veut, je dois en avoir 4 ou 5 à distribuer ?
> par contre, j'en ai pas reçu depuis plus de 24 h !


 Tsé bien hein Marco  "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco."

Cela dit moah j'veux bien :love:


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

idem pour moi, vous êtes verrouillés.


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

Toah ossi, j'ai déjà donné :love: 

Des gentils petits pains tous chauds de la Modern :love:, on dirait que personne n'en veut ce soir


----------



## tatouille (4 Août 2004)

salut modern la derniere fois tu avais changé d'apparat 
et voila ti pas que Madame Pig et de retour

  

ecoutons
les recitations des mers 
a la levres des rives
le kundalini anadrome
du fleuve medulaire
sushumna
passera le capte des deux yeux
aureole de clair voyance

ecoutons
la voix intuitive du vent vagabond
le grand orchestre des vagues cantatrices
a travers le coeur pluvieux
retrouvons la porte de l enfance


----------



## seraph (4 Août 2004)

Hey, me frappez pas trop fort mais .... ils servent à quoi vos coups de boule ??? On demande à remuer l'espèce de machin noir et blanc .. et ...?? ça sert à quoi ? ?? OK, je suis un bleu .... mais un bleu qui demande des explications !!!! SSSSIIIIIIVVVOUOUOUPPLLLAAIIIIIITTTTT  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> idem pour moi, vous êtes verrouillés.



pourtant j'ai rien fait


----------



## macmarco (4 Août 2004)

Pfff !!!



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.


  Sinon, Hurrican et d'autres y ont eu droit !


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

Bon, je frappe tout se qui passe ce soir :love: c'est plus facile


----------



## tatouille (4 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je frappe tout se qui passe ce soir :love: c'est plus facile



les ombres assassinent
a l entre jambe du crepuscule
les derniers dresseurs de tors


----------



## macmarco (4 Août 2004)

seraph a dit:
			
		

> Hey, me frappez pas trop fort mais .... ils servent à quoi vos coups de boule ??? On demande à remuer l'espèce de machin noir et blanc .. et ...?? ça sert à quoi ? ?? OK, je suis un bleu .... mais un bleu qui demande des explications !!!! SSSSIIIIIIVVVOUOUOUPPLLLAAIIIIIITTTTT :love:


 Ce genre d'explications ?


----------



## seraph (4 Août 2004)

AAAhhhhhh ... heum, ouaich', comprends mieux d'un coup !!! (fo' bien avouer que j'ai pas trop cherché non plus !!  Merci à macmarco alors ... qui du coup gagne un "coup de boule" de ma part.


----------



## macmarco (4 Août 2004)

seraph a dit:
			
		

> AAAhhhhhh ... heum, ouaich', comprends mieux d'un coup !!! (fo' bien avouer que j'ai pas trop cherché non plus !!  Merci à macmarco alors ... qui du coup gagne un "coup de boule" de ma part.


  You're welcome !


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pourtant j'ai rien fait


T'as rien fait ? M'étonnerait ! 
Merci aux généreux donateurs de coups-de-boule, j'ai été bien servi hier. 
A charge de revanche dès que possible !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

Burp. Bon, Couscous Royal, tu te laisses digérer quand tu veux.


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Couscous de merde ou pas assez cuit ? 
Pis d'abord t'avais qu'à pas manger de couscous au petit déjeuner !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Couscous de merde ou pas assez cuit ?
> Pis d'abord t'avais qu'à pas manger de couscous au petit déjeuner !



Couscous d'hier soir, beaucoup trop garni pour ma taille


----------



## elektroseb (5 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Couscous d'hier soir, beaucoup trop garni pour ma taille



Pardon mais...euh...t'as de la semoule sur ta moustache  


(c'est bien de la semoule au moins???)


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

non c'est des poux


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Des poux ?
Je lui avais pourtant dis de pas coucher avec les Trolls !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> non c'est des poux


  des morpions, tiens regarde


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

ben tu voulais qu'il soit 2eme de la Coud'boule Pro League comment aussi ????
 Franchement il avait raison, il peut pas miser sur son physique lui


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2004)

Je suis chargé... prêt à donner des coups...


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

J'ai mis mon casque, et j'ai collé des matelas contre le mur de l'autre côté de la pièce, tu peux y aller !


----------



## kisco (5 Août 2004)

chuis là, sans protections, moi, tu te feras même pas mal!! (sauf quand je te rendrais ! )


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Mouarf, merci les matelas ! La claque ! 

Faut faire cascadeur comme formation avant non ?


----------



## macmarco (5 Août 2004)

In nomine patri et fili et spiritu sanctii !!!! :rose:


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

Ah j'ai presque le double macmarco


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Et moi j'ai même pas la moitié de Marco ...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)




----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

qu'est ce qu'elle veut la moustache ?


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Toi SuperMoquette, t'es gonflé aux anabolisants, au hormones, et aux silicones (d'ailleurs on t'as déjà dit que le silicone çà s'implente, çà se mange pas !  ) !


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

il le fume le silliconne lui


----------



## En Sabah Nur (5 Août 2004)

Filez moi des coups de boule, c'est un investissement sur le long terme


----------



## Goro (5 Août 2004)

on poura recicler une certaine Pam Ander...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Toi SuperMoquette, t'es gonflé aux anabolisants, au hormones, et aux silicones (d'ailleurs on t'as déjà dit que le silicone çà s'implente, çà se mange pas !  ) !


Elle est bien lacunaire ta liste


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Lacunaire ? Non. Tu voudrais peut être dire qu'elle n'est pas exhaustive. Ceci est vrai, je ne citais que les grands classiques.


----------



## Macounette (5 Août 2004)

paf, paf et re-paf :love: :casse: distrib' en cours....


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

sale gamine


----------



## Macounette (5 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sale gamine


 _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette._


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Et voilà, SuperMoquette l'insulte et Macounette aussitôt tente de lui donner des points.
Il est donc indubitable que Macounette présente un profil légèrement masochiste.


----------



## Macounette (5 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, SuperMoquette l'insulte et Macounette aussitôt tente de lui donner des points.
> Il est donc indubitable que Macounette présente un profil légèrement masochiste.


 bah quoi, j'ai promis de me venger :love:


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Et d'abord macounette, t'as des choses à cacher ?
Pas de date anniversaire, pas de photo, aucun renseignement plausible.
Qu'est-ce qui se passe ? Tu fais partie du programme de protection des témoins du fbi ?


----------



## chupastar (5 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette._




Ouais moi j'ai pas eu un seul coup de boule de ma vie encore...
Personne ne m'aime sur ce forum...      :rose:    :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

Fallait pas


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne m'aime sur ce forum...    :rose:  :hein:


Tu veux une corde ?


----------



## Kaneda (5 Août 2004)

TABASSEZ MOI A MORT !!!!!!!!!!  JE NE MERITE QUE CA !!!!   (pour preuve, l'écriture en majuscule ça devrait être un motif légitime de coup de boule !! )   :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## chupastar (5 Août 2004)

Que c'est gentil... j'veux encore des coups d'boules!  :casse:


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

bon, comme chaque jour, c'est l'heure de ma tournée de coup de boule histoire d'accélérer la digestion


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

vas y essaye de me faire sentir qq chose


----------



## chupastar (5 Août 2004)

Toujours rien sentit moi ....


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> vas y essaye de me faire sentir qq chose


je peux pas t'en redonner à toi, na


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Et moi je sens le gaz ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> vas y essaye de me faire sentir qq chose



Tourne-toi


----------



## piro (5 Août 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Toujours rien sentit moi ....


la ca va mieux ?


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je sens le gaz ?


ouais


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouais


Bon, passe moi une allumette.


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon, passe moi une allumette.


à ton service


----------



## MrStone (5 Août 2004)

Tournée finie, pile avant le goûter 
:casse:


----------



## MrStone (5 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> à ton service




ARMAAAAAGEDDOOOOOOOOOON 
:love: :love: :love:





 


Note : pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas la référence, documentez-vous un peu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Août 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tournée finie, pile avant le goûter
> :casse:



oubliez pas de ranger les jouets et de vous lavez les mains les enfants


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> à ton service


Entre et ferme la porte ... 






T'avais raison, çà sentait bien le gaz !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> oubliez pas de ranger les jouets et de vous lavez les mains les enfants



OUi et rendez-moi ma boulette


----------



## elektroseb (5 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> OUi et rendez-moi ma boulette


 Encore en train de jouer avec tes crottes de nez?


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Encore en train de jouer avec tes crottes de nez?


----------



## kisco (5 Août 2004)

qui est prêt à se faire coupdbouler ?? (à part moi...)


----------



## kisco (5 Août 2004)

bon, personne, moi je m'barre !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> qui est prêt à se faire coupdbouler ?? (à part moi...)



Moi, swiss...  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)




----------



## root (5 Août 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à WebOliver.
​Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kisco.

Et j'fais quoi alors ?​


----------



## Macounette (5 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et d'abord macounette, t'as des choses à cacher ?
> Pas de date anniversaire, pas de photo, aucun renseignement plausible.
> Qu'est-ce qui se passe ? Tu fais partie du programme de protection des témoins du fbi ?


zut, démasquée  
en fait je suis la réincarnation de Mère Teresa: je distribue des coups d'boule aux plus nécéssiteux...


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à WebOliver.
> ​Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kisco.
> ...



à ta disposition


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> zut, démasquée
> en fait je suis la réincarnation de Mère Teresa: je distribue des coups d'boule aux plus nécéssiteux...



Tiens je t'imaginais plus charmante


----------



## Eric Blair (5 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> à ta disposition



Moi aussi   

Y'a vraiment des gens qui sont prêts à tout pour recevoir des coups de boules ! C'est lamentable   !


----------



## Macounette (5 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je t'imaginais plus charmante


Pourquoi, elle n'est pas charmante, Mère Teresa ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, elle n'est pas charmante, Mère Teresa ?



Disons que j'aime pas trop son châle


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, elle n'est pas charmante, Mère Teresa ?



Sûrement pas autant que toi... :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (5 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sûrement pas autant que toi... :love:



La flatterie est déloyale ! Un coup de boule, c'est tout ce que tu mérites !


----------



## Eric Blair (5 Août 2004)

Lequel d'entre vous a osé suspendre momentanément les forums de MacG que je lui mette un coup de boule    !


----------



## Gabi (5 Août 2004)

c'est moi : c'était juste le temps d'aller aux toilettes


----------



## piro (5 Août 2004)

pas moi promis


----------



## kisco (5 Août 2004)

et voilà, 2 coupdbool donnés et déjà cette sale machine qui me menace


> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## kisco (5 Août 2004)

par contre g rien reçu aujourd'hui


----------



## Gabi (5 Août 2004)

Quand je vois le mot "menbre" en desous de mon nom et la signature de Finn, j'ai une sensation d'obscenité  
Pourquoi ?


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vois le mot "menbre" en desous de mon nom et la signature de Finn, j'ai une sensation d'obscenité
> Pourquoi ?



peut-être que t'aimes pas les fautes d'orthographes


----------



## Eric Blair (5 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi : c'était juste le temps d'aller aux toilettes



Si c'est pas malheureux...


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pas malheureux...



et une airport express pour Gabi, une!


----------



## Cillian (5 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> par contre g rien reçu aujourd'hui



C'est pas faute d'essayer :



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kisco.


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Aller, macounette, donnes nous quelques indices.
Tu es blonde, brune, chatain, rousse ? 
Et puis ton âge bien sûr ... Faudrait pas qu'on se fasse poursuivre parce qu'on fréquente une mineure de trop près ! (En fait je pense que tu as dans les 35-38 ans ... si tu as réellement eu ton 1er mac en 1989).

PS : je viens de voir que tu as mis ta date de naissance ! j'étais pas loin ! 
ingénieur en informatique en plus ... comme plusieurs personnes (dont moi) ici ... tu bosses sur quels systèmes ?


----------



## Eric Blair (5 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vois le mot "menbre" en desous de mon nom et la signature de Finn, j'ai une sensation d'obscenité
> Pourquoi ?



Encore un peu de patience et tu pourras lire "Habitué(e)"...


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas faute d'essayer :



idem


----------



## Cillian (5 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> idem



Pas mieux.



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos.


----------



## Macounette (5 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Aller, macounette, donnes nous quelques indices.
> Tu es blonde, brune, chatain, rousse ?
> Et puis ton âge bien sûr ... Faudrait pas qu'on se fasse poursuivre parce qu'on fréquente une mineure de trop près ! (En fait je pense que tu as dans les 35-38 ans ... si tu as réellement eu ton 1er mac en 1989).


Bien deviné... 



			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> PS : je viens de voir que tu as mis ta date de naissance ! j'étais pas loin !
> ingénieur en informatique en plus ... comme plusieurs personnes (dont moi) ici ... tu bosses sur quels systèmes ?


pour la date de naissance, elle y était déjà 
pour le système: sun solaris 9  et windows  ... je suis web engineer


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Août 2004)

Bon... Yannora pas pour tout le monde alors qui?  :love:


----------



## macmarco (5 Août 2004)

Bon, moi en général c'est vers minuit que je frappe ! 
  Préparez-vous !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon... Yannora pas pour tout le monde alors qui?  :love:



Chui gourmand moi...  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon... Yannora pas pour tout le monde alors qui?  :love:



a vot'bon coeur...


----------



## Macounette (5 Août 2004)

N'oubliez pas mère Teresa :love: :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (5 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon... Yannora pas pour tout le monde alors qui?  :love:



 ... moi par exemple


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Août 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos.


----------



## Cillian (5 Août 2004)

Moi,moi   

Si j'peux toujours pas donner, j'peux recevoir


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos.



j'y crois pas , c'est vrai une conspiration, je vais devoir me taper du gini jusqu'à la fin de l'été????  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Eric Blair (5 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Chui gourmand moi...  :love:  :love:





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à WebOliver.



Tu pourrais en laisser un peu aux autres de temps en temps


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Août 2004)

Pif! je frappe tout ce qui se trouve sur mon chemin ce soir :love:

l'en reste plus qu'un, dépèchez vous


----------



## Eric Blair (5 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Moi,moi
> 
> Si j'peux toujours pas donner, j'peux recevoir



A vot' bon coeur  ... et pouf un coup de boule là où ça fait du bien !


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Août 2004)

Toi tu viens de reçevoir 

qui d'autre  ?


----------



## piro (5 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> A vot' bon coeur  ... et pouf un coup de boule là où ça fait du bien !



allez un petit coup de boule


----------



## piro (5 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu viens de reçevoir
> 
> qui d'autre  ?



je suis pas contre


----------



## Eric Blair (5 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pif! je frappe tout ce qui se trouve sur mon chemin ce soir :love:
> 
> l'en reste plus qu'un, dépèchez vous



Et pouf ! Un coup de boule pour notre cochonne belge préférée !  :love:


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

je ne peux donner aucun coup de boule à ceux qui trainent en ce moment  :mouais: 
je vous propose qu'on lance une révolte :"non à la dictature des administrateurs, oui aux coups de boule illimités"


----------



## piro (5 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je ne peux donner aucun coup de boule à ceux qui trainent en ce moment  :mouais:
> je vous propose qu'on lance une révolte :"non à la dictature des administrateurs, oui aux coups de boule illimités"



un coup de boule pour cautionner ta cause 
hasta las coup d boules siempre

bon ok je sorts


----------



## Eric Blair (5 Août 2004)

Qui n'a pas eu son coup de boule ce soir   ?


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> un coup de boule pour cautionner ta cause
> hasta las coup d boules siempre
> 
> bon ok je sorts



en plus, c'est scandaleux, cette restriction, parce les coups de boule, je suis aussi obligé de les partager avec ma petite famille (une femme, une belle mere, 3 filles, 5 garçons et un caniche), alors après, il me reste peau d'balle.


----------



## Cillian (5 Août 2004)

Aidez la recherche, :hosto: 

adhérez à l'ARC : *Association des Receveurs de Coupd'boules*.   

N'hésitez plus, faites un don et n'oubliez pas : un coupd'boule donné c'est une réputation de sauvée  :king: (ou d'achevée :casse: )


----------



## macmarco (6 Août 2004)

Et voilà ma petite tournée de faite !


----------



## Eric Blair (6 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ma petite tournée de faite !





> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Ne t'inquiète pas, tu n'y échapperas à ton coup de boule


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Aidez la recherche, :hosto:
> 
> adhérez à l'ARC : *Association des Receveurs de Coupd'boules*.
> 
> N'hésitez plus, faites un don et n'oubliez pas : un coupd'boule donné c'est une réputation de sauvée  :king: (ou d'achevée :casse: )



Ouaiiiis ecrivez a l'ARC (c'pas facile)

Et envoyez des sioux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je vous propose qu'on lance une révolte :"non à la dictature des administrateurs, oui aux coups de boule illimités"



Vous allez nous refaire le coup de la grève des posts ?    :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ouaiiiis ecrivez a l'ARC (c'pas facile)
> 
> Et envoyez des sioux



Aidons la recherche


----------



## ginette107 (6 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Moi,moi
> 
> Si j'peux toujours pas donner, j'peux recevoir



tiens voilà pour toi


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

Hhhuuuuuumm bonjour Ginette, n'en v'la d'un jolie prénom !!


----------



## kisco (6 Août 2004)

et voilà un swiss cdbool chacun !


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> et voilà un swiss cdbool chacun !


un coup de boule suisse quel chance !!


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Aidons la recherche


 Mouarf


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

c est une private joke


----------



## yvos (6 Août 2004)

je suis frais et dispo, prêt à vous venir en aide si vous voulez vous séparer de vos stocks de coupdboul


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Je demande à ce que les coups de boule soient limités par jour et non par 24h !
C'est ingérable, et je suis quasiment certain qu'il y a un bug ! 
Au secours je veux pouvoir donner des coups de boule ! On m'en a donné plein :casse:  et je peux même pas me défendre !


----------



## root (6 Août 2004)

c'est nul 24h 

j'peux plus donner... j'suis à vous pour recevoir


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> c est une private joke


 Pas le moins de monde


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

y'a pas  bon les coups de boules, à force pfffffiouuuuu ça fait mal !!





alors j'ai changé de tactique





Beaucoup plus efficace !!!!


----------



## yvos (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas bon les coups de boules, à force pfffffiouuuuu ça fait mal !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je suis un cobaye de choix


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

T1 ... 2 coups de boules que je viens de mettre et çà y est j'ai à nouveau trop donner ces dernières 24h. lamentable.


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je suis un cobaye de choix



Le seul problème de cette tactique c'est que c'est salissant !!


----------



## yvos (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Le seul problème de cette tactique c'est que c'est salissant !!


----------



## kisco (6 Août 2004)

mdr !!


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Rhhaaaa, trois coups-de-boule de plus. Ca m'en fait 5 aujourd'hui, y a du mieux !
Désolé si j'ai fait mal à  quelqu'un :rose: :casse: :hosto: !


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

Tu viens de gagner une étoile, bravo !


----------



## macmarco (6 Août 2004)

Pour le coup, inscris-toi là ! 
  Bravo Hurrican !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2004)

Voilà... distribution terminée, j'ai distribué partout.  A ce soir.


----------



## Eric Blair (6 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voilà... distribution terminée, j'ai distribué partout.  A ce soir.



Merci 



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Ben moi, je peux toujours pas


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voilà... distribution terminée, j'ai distribué partout.


 T'es sur?


----------



## molgow (6 Août 2004)

Si y en a qui n'ont pas terminé leur tournée coup de boule, je prend volontiers


----------



## duracel (6 Août 2004)

Peux plus rien faire,
trop ces dernières 24 h


----------



## Macounette (6 Août 2004)

Distrib' terminée, merci pour les reçus et à plus tard pour en envoyer


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Si y en a qui n'ont pas terminé leur tournée coup de boule, je prend volontiers


c est ma tournee


----------



## kisco (6 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> c est ma tournee



à mon avis tu peux pas encore me refrapper 

mais qui peut ?!! 

et merci molgow


----------



## Eric Blair (6 Août 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Peux plus rien faire,
> trop ces dernières 24 h



me too


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur?


 J'allais le dire


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur?


Moi j'ai pas à me plaindre, il m'a mis une raclée hier.


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas à me plaindre, il m'a mis une raclée hier.








c'est plus une raclée, mais la correciton du mois !!


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> à mon avis tu peux pas encore me refrapper
> 
> mais qui peut ?!!



Moi


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Mais frappe mon petit, frappe. On attends que çà ! On est tous masos ici.


----------



## _m_apman (6 Août 2004)

Bah voilà, j'ai donné _à qui j'ai pu_ en remontant dans ce thread... jusqu'à ce que la machine me dise que je n'ai plus le droit... :rateau:


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais frappe mon petit, frappe. On attends que çà ! On est tous masos ici.



tien un petit rien que pour toi !!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

moi j^'attend ce soir


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

Alors les filles on ose plus m'en coller de peur que ca vous resonne la tête ??


----------



## _m_apman (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Alors les filles on ose plus m'en coller de peur que ca vous resonne la tête ??


 Nan, nan ! Pour ma part, j'attend juste le retour de baton...  :rateau:


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Nan, nan ! Pour ma part, j'attend juste le retour de baton...  :rateau:




MMmmmouuuuuuaiiiiiii vient le chercher ton coup de baton !!


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

je suis très demandé de partout question coup de boule, donc des fois c'est un peu long a viendre, mais je distribue toujours


----------



## _m_apman (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je suis très demandé de partout question coup de boule, donc des fois c'est un peu long a viendre, mais je distribue toujours


 Je sais combien tu es juste et bon...
Mais la machine est impitoyable :


> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Macounette (6 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Bah voilà, j'ai donné _à qui j'ai pu_ en remontant dans ce thread... jusqu'à ce que la machine me dise que je n'ai plus le droit... :rateau:


 merchi  à charge de revanche ...


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Mmmmh j'approche de mes 300 points ! 
J'ai doublé plein de monde au classement ces derniers jours (Mr Stone gare toi ! Tu vas pas assez vite ! ), c'est bon pour le moral.
Que tout ceux qui ont participé à cette progression soient remerciés ! :love:


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmh j'approche de mes 300 points !
> J'ai doublé plein de monde au classement ces derniers jours (Mr Stone gare toi ! Tu vas pas assez vite ! ), c'est bon pour le moral.
> Que tout ceux qui ont participé à cette progression soient remerciés ! :love:



Booaaaaoooooop? ou qu'il est le classement ?? j'ai combien moi !??


----------



## _m_apman (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Booaaaaoooooop? ou qu'il est le classement ?? j'ai combien moi !??


 Dans ton tableau de bord...


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Dans ton tableau de bord...



Merci, bon 42 points !! pas terrible? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et à combien commence-t-on à voir sa barre disco grandir ?


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

A partir de 50.

MErci à ceux qui viennent de me coup de bouler, un petit effort : plus que 55 points :love:


----------



## _m_apman (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Merci, bon 42 points !! pas terrible?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Arf! Toujours la même question ! 
A 50 points, t'arrives sur la banquette.
A 100 points, tu bois ton premier gini et la barre grandit un peu. 
Après, pour les poils et tout, je sais pas encore ! 

Ok, je sors !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Merci, bon 42 points !! pas terrible?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmhh 1204, mouais 42 c'est pas terrible


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Arf! Toujours la même question !
> A 50 points, t'arrives sur la banquette.
> A 100 points, tu bois ton premier gini et la barre grandit un peu.
> Après, pour les poils et tout, je sais pas encore !
> ...




Mouuuaarffff? j'adore, tien j'te donne des points pour la peine !!
j'aime cet humour (surtout le passage avec les poils   )


----------



## _m_apman (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mouuuaarffff? j'adore, tien j'te donne des points pour la peine !!
> j'aime cet humour (surtout le passage avec les poils   )


----------



## elektroseb (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmh j'approche de mes 300 points !
> J'ai doublé plein de monde au classement ces derniers jours (Mr Stone gare toi ! Tu vas pas assez vite ! ), c'est bon pour le moral.
> Que tout ceux qui ont participé à cette progression soient remerciés ! :love:


 Roooooooo l'autre, comment il vient de me griller!!  
  fais gaffe avec ton FAMAS, je suis pote avec une marmotte de combat !


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mmmhh 1204, mouais 42 c'est pas terrible



Mmmmmmm dique'donc tu me cherches ou quoi !!??!! c'est pas parceque t'en as une plus grande que moi qu'il faut la ramener 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (heu de barre disco j'veux dire   )

Non mais?


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mmmhh 1204, mouais 42 c'est pas terrible


Bien sûr SuperMoquette, mais je te rappellerais que çà fait pas 15 jours que j'ai commencé à jouer à ce jeu. Si on fait un rapport Points/NombreJoursParticipation, je dois être pas mal ! 
Et je dirais même que je vais aller en m'améliorant ! 
Pour me battre va falloir que tu continues à la maison ! => T'as plus qu'à acheter un mac à poser à côté du frigo.


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Roooooooo l'autre, comment il vient de me griller!!
> fais gaffe avec ton FAMAS, je suis pote avec une marmotte de combat !


Même pas peur !


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

Dites 1226pts disco c'est bien ou pas ???


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Bien je sais pas.
Ca dépend avec qui t'as couché. Modern_Thing à un petit côté bestial, mais reste féminine. SuperMoquette ou Mackie ... çà a du être moins drôle !


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Dites 1226pts disco c'est bien ou pas ???



M'en fou dans quelques minutes je vais partir en vacance !!


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

[Mode fayot] Mais finalement, il est bien ce SuperHérosMoquette.   [/Mode fayot]

M'as mis un bon coup de boule, et du coup, j'ai sauté Mr Stone ! Désolé le caillou ... je t'avais prévenu !


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> M'en fou dans quelques minutes je vais partir en vacance !!


Et une salve de mauvais karma çà te dirait ?   :casse:


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et une salve de mauvais karma çà te dirait ?   :casse:



oooooh non, j'arrive déjà pas à 50 points?
c'est pas facile quand on pas d'amis !!
alors au moins ne me jeté pas des pierres?


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Bon çà ira pour cette fois, mais qu'on t'y reprennes pas !
Sinon j'appelle SuperMoquette, parce que le Dahu lui, il existe pas.


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

Le Dahu n'existe pas ???   menteur !!

Pour un peu il nous dirait que le pere noel n'existe pas non plus...


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Le Pere Noel si !
D'ailleurs si t'es pas sage et que tu me coudboules pas un bon coup t'auras pas de cadeaux !


----------



## elektroseb (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le Dahu n'existe pas ???   menteur !!
> 
> Pour un peu il nous dirait que le pere noel n'existe pas non plus...


  et ça alors, c'est pas une preuve peut-être?


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le Dahu n'existe pas ???   menteur !!
> 
> Pour un peu il nous dirait que le pere noel n'existe pas non plus...


 Il oserait pas, c'est pas crédible :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

Merchi du soutient les copains 

SURTOUT NE COUP DE BOULEZ PAS HURRICAN C'EST UN ETRE VIL ET MALFAISANT


----------



## elektroseb (6 Août 2004)

Eh, 200 messages!! 

 n'a pas un ch'tit coup d'boule qui traine pour fêter ça ?


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> SURTOUT NE COUP DE BOULEZ PAS HURRICAN C'EST UN ETRE VIL ET MALFAISANT


On remarquera immédiatement les méthodes sournoises du troll qui a peur de perdre sa première place ! Boycottez son compte ! 

Précision, ceux qui me connaissent savent que je suis tout le contraire d'un malfaisant. Je suis gentil comme une peluche moi.


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Eh, 200 messages!!
> 
> n'a pas un ch'tit coup d'boule qui traine pour fêter ça ?



Comprend rien à leurs histoire de coup d'boule moi !!  :hein:


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Bon, cherche pas à comprendre et coudboule moi, c'est tout ce qui faut que tu saches !


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Comprend rien à leurs histoire de coup d'boule moi !!  :hein:


 C'est pourtant pas compliqué, c'est un concours : celui qui me coup de boule le plus en un mois a gagné


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

c'est a peu pres ca sauf que la regle d'origine c'est : "celui qui de boule le plus Bassman en un mois a gagné"

Mais je comprend que tu confonde je l'avais cité en disant : "celui qui ME coupdeboule...."


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant pas compliqué, c'est un concours : celui qui me coup de boule le plus en un mois a gagné



et comment te "coup de boule"-t-on ?


----------



## elektroseb (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> je suis tout le contraire d'un malfaisant. Je suis gentil comme une peluche moi.


 Une peluche avec un flingue! 
 Chucky, on t'a reconnu


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et comment te "coup de boule"-t-on ?


 regarde la : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/faq.php?faq=macg#faq_disco


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Tss, tss, ils en ont déjà plein la cave, et ils veulent encore remplir le grenier !
Moi j'ai même pas encore rempli mon frigo. 

S'il te plait Semac, aide moi à remplir mon frigo, coudboule moi. :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Une peluche avec un flingue!


Bon je vais le changer mon avatar, tout le monde me crois méchant à cause de mon petit famas nostalgie de TacticalOps 2.


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et comment te "coup de boule"-t-on ?


Tu cliques ici, tu rajoutes un petit mot si tu veux et tu valide


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'est a peu pres ca sauf que la regle d'origine c'est : "celui qui de boule le plus Bassman en un mois a gagné"
> 
> Mais je comprend que tu confonde je l'avais cité en disant : "celui qui ME coupdeboule...."


Mouarffff !  PTDR


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

bon on dirait que je suis super drôle et super fort en réplique, et que vous me donné tous des points DISCO?*d'accord on fait ça ?? allez qui commence ?

merci


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

ah! j'peux pas j'ai piscine  

(La machine veut pas)


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

allez quoi faites moi décoller de mes malheureux 42 points !!

J'vous l'demande comme une faveur !


----------



## elektroseb (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> allez quoi faites moi décoller de mes malheureux 42 points !!
> 
> J'vous l'demande comme une faveur !


 Peux pas, la machine elle dit ça:

 "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à semac."


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

Moi elle me dit que j'ai distribué trop de points les dernières 24H. :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

Moi ca fait planter IE sous WinNT... :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi ca fait planter IE sous WinNT... :mouais:


Toi tu peux sortir.


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Peux pas, la machine elle dit ça:
> 
> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à semac."




et dire qu'on doit avoir le même prénom !!!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu peux sortir.


 Je connais le chemin...


----------



## elektroseb (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et dire qu'on doit avoir le même prénom !!!


 [mode Koh Lanta] je te propose une alliance contre l'ennemi  [/mode Koh Lanta]


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> [mode Koh Lanta] je te propose une alliance contre l'ennemi  [/mode Koh Lanta]



Faut voir qui qu'est l'ennemi ??


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir qui qu'est l'ennemi ??


 Il me semble que c'est Bassman, non ?


----------



## elektroseb (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir qui qu'est l'ennemi ??


 ben c'est le problème...
 y a pas d'ennemi sur MacGe


----------



## Krstv (6 Août 2004)

Ahahhh.  Avec ce message, j'accède à la majorité macgéienne. Je peux enfin distribuer des coups de boule pour de vrai, comme un grand.

Je vais de ce pas polir mon crâne


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est le problème...
> y a pas d'ennemi sur MacGe


Je te soupconnes de vouloir me diaboliser !


----------



## elektroseb (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je te soupconnes de vouloir me diaboliser !


 Mdrr 

 bien l'avatar, nettement moins violent


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Bah, au moins, on se doute d'où vient mon pseudo maintenant !


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

Bon allez moi je me sauve en vacances, en passant par la case coiffeur avant !!

*ET je vous préviens que mes 42 points on intérêt à avoir décollés à mon retour de vacance !!!!* 

Merci et @+


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> *ET je vous préviens que mes 42 points on intérêt à avoir décollés à mon retour de vacance !!!!*


Des menaces ?  

Suis d'avis qu'en rentrant t'auras 42 pts, pile poil !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Des menaces ?
> 
> Suis d'avis qu'en rentrant t'auras 42 pts, pile poil !



Moi je dirais même moins


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

Pffff on voit a peine mes lunettes de star sur mon nouvel avatar


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pffff on voit a peine mes lunettes de star sur mon nouvel avatar


j't'en prêtes si tu veux


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Août 2004)

Pif! je peux finalement de recoup-de-bouler SuperMoquette :love: :love: :love:


----------



## elektroseb (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pffff on voit a peine mes lunettes de star sur mon nouvel avatar


 hihi, on dirait les lunettes de Michou


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Août 2004)

Cela dit, qui d'autre n'en veut? :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pif! je peux finalement de recoup-de-bouler SuperMoquette :love: :love: :love:



tu vas souffrir


----------



## MrStone (6 Août 2004)

Bon, moi je file en vacaaaaaaaaaaances :love: love:
Il me manque seulement 8 points pour sortir de la cage du gogo... :rateau: je compte sur vot' bon coeur m'sieu dames pour qu'à mon retour je n'y sois plus :casse:

Le cas échéant je payerai ma tournée aux âmes charitables qui auront eu pitié de ma misérable personne :rose:
   
Et bon courage à ceux qui restent   :rateau: :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi je file en vacaaaaaaaaaaances :love: love:
> Il me manque seulement 8 points pour sortir de la cage du gogo... :rateau: je compte sur vot' bon coeur m'sieu dames pour qu'à mon retour je n'y sois plus :casse:
> 
> Le cas échéant je payerai ma tournée aux âmes charitables qui auront eu pitié de ma misérable personne :rose:
> ...



Fallait pas marcher sur mes pieds, t'en manque plus que 3


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu vas souffrir


Oh wi :love: vas-y frappe ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (6 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oh wi :love: vas-y frappe ! :love: :love: :love:



Pas possible  :



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oh wi :love: vas-y frappe ! :love: :love: :love:



J'ai des fouets aussi


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Août 2004)

Tu es comme Sonny, tu aimes le cuir et le latex? :love:


----------



## MrStone (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas marcher sur mes pieds, t'en manque plus que 3




Ahoutche !

:casse: merffi faint maclou :casse:


----------



## tatouille (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> MMmmmouuuuuuaiiiiiii vient le chercher ton coup de baton !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Août 2004)

Toi aussi :love:

:casse:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2004)

Bon, qui veut me frapper?


----------



## tatouille (6 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi :love:
> 
> :casse:


  

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Août 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, qui veut me frapper?



allez j me lance et un gnon pour webo


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

comment t'as pas peur piro


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> comment t'as pas peur piro


moi peur ?
jamais !


----------



## Gabi (6 Août 2004)

C'est marrant, j'ai remarqué que j'avais pas cet icône à mes message : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




J'me suis dit : "P'têt qu'ils le mettent qu'à ceux qu'écrivent trop de conneries ?" Aprés, j'ai regardé les posts, et j'me suis dit : "P***** ! Qu'est-ce qu'ils doivent en écrire des conneries !!"  

(Aprés j'ai compris que je pouvais pas faire d'alerte pour mes propres post  )


----------



## elektroseb (6 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, j'ai remarqué que j'avais pas cet icône à mes message :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mdrrr 
 prends un coup d'boule pour la peine!!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, j'ai remarqué que j'avais pas cet icône à mes message :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben c'est commercial comme principe, ils veulent juste promouvoir le pack auto-ban


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Août 2004)

Narf! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> (Aprés j'ai compris que je pouvais pas faire d'alerte pour mes propres post



L'évolution, Mesdames, Messieurs...
Ah, on ne les a pas perdus ces sept derniers millions d'années !


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

c'est complexe le monde quand meme


----------



## Gabi (6 Août 2004)

Ai-je le droit de :
- m'autocoupdebouler ?
- créer un second pseudo qui aurait pour fonction d'être toujours d'accord avec moi et de trouver tout mes post irrésistiblement drôles ?


----------



## macmarco (6 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ai-je le droit de :
> - m'autocoupdebouler ?
> - créer un second pseudo qui aurait pour fonction d'être toujours d'accord avec moi et de trouver tout mes post irrésistiblement drôles ?


  Quand Benjamin a fait une màj des points disco, il a supprimé les points donnés par les pseudos multiples...


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

non c'est mal ca


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah, on ne les a pas perdus ces sept derniers millions d'années !



Mackie? viens montrer au Monsieur qu'il a tort


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ai-je le droit de :
> - créer un second pseudo qui aurait pour fonction d'être toujours d'accord avec moi et de trouver tout mes post irrésistiblement drôles ?



Il paraît que c'est une pratique très répandue par ici. 
Moi merci, je suis un et indivisible ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mackie? viens montrer au Monsieur qu'il a tort



Je ne peux pas te coupdebouler, mais crois bien que le c½ur y est !


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il paraît que c'est une pratique très répandue par ici.
> Moi merci, je suis un et indivisible ! :love:



Tu es vraiment mon dieu personifié, je fais tout pour être a ton image (en plus beau quand meme pasque faut pas deconner)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je fais tout pour être a ton image (en plus beau quand meme pasque faut pas deconner)



Y'a pas de mal : tout le monde ne peut pas avoir bon goût.


----------



## Eric Blair (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas te coupdebouler, mais crois bien que le c½ur y est !



Mon non plus je ne peux pas coup'd'bouler, et pourtant j'avais pris de l'élan... zut  !    



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Mon non plus je ne peux pas coup'd'bouler, et pourtant j'avais pris de l'élan...



Plus de points disco ?
Je me demande bien à qui tu as pu les donner !


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas de mal : tout le monde ne peut pas avoir bon goût.


 c'est bien la ton seul defaut


----------



## casimir (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien la ton seul defaut



tu insinue que docevil est indigeste ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien la ton seul defaut



Ne crois pas ça.


----------



## Eric Blair (6 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, j'ai remarqué que j'avais pas cet icône à mes message :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MdR


----------



## Eric Blair (6 Août 2004)

He Gabi ! Tu ne m'as toujours pas mis un seul coup de boule, alors que je suis ton ami, ton ami Ricoré


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> alors que je suis ton ami, ton ami Ricoré



Ça c'est du coup de boule rouge direct


----------



## Eric Blair (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est du coup de boule rouge direct



Allez, viens, j't'attends, meme pas peur, t'es pas cap de me le mettre ce coup de boule


----------



## Gabi (6 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> He Gabi ! Tu ne m'as toujours pas mis un seul coup de boule, alors que je suis ton ami, ton ami Ricoré


Huumm...   
Mouais, mouais, bof, bof, ...





ATTRAPES !!!


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Huumm...
> Mouais, mouais, bof, bof, ...
> 
> 
> ...



pas assez éfficase


----------



## Eric Blair (6 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Huumm...
> Mouais, mouais, bof, bof, ...
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas trop tôt


----------



## Eric Blair (6 Août 2004)

Ca y est je peux de nouveau frapper ! Ha ha,   CA VA SAIGNER   ! Alors y a plus personnes maintenant, pleutres !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est je peux de nouveau frapper ! Ha ha,   CA VA SAIGNER   ! Alors y a plus personnes maintenant, pleutres !



comment qui parle l'nioub'


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

Sacré couille Mondialmoquette  

Je comprend pourquoi tu dragues autant


----------



## molgow (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sacré couille Mondialmoquette
> 
> Je comprend pourquoi tu dragues autant




Bah.. vu la taille.. il doit pas avoir souvent l'occasion de les vider!


----------



## Eric Blair (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comment qui parle l'nioub'



C'est ça, c'est ça, fanfaronne :mouais:  ! Ca ne te suffit pas de faire le mariole avec la petite Eva     ! Gros dégueulasse va     !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

la faute aux admin, après 4 coups tu dois attendre 24 heures


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Ouais, c'est lassant, et pis j'ai eu mes 2000 messages, mais ma force de frappe n'a pas augmenté !


----------



## Eric Blair (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est lassant, et pis j'ai eu mes 2000 messages, mais ma force de frappe n'a pas augmenté !



Allez, ne sois pas triste   ... Un petit coup de boule ça te ferait plaisir ?


----------



## Gabi (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> après 4 coups tu dois attendre 24 heures


J'l'ai déjà fait 7 fois en 24 heures : mais c'est vrai qu'aprés je me sentai bien vide


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2004)

flood d'un jour, flood toujours :/


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> tu insinue que docevil est indigeste ?



ta gueule


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2004)

Bises au GroPoilou et à la Tigresse :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2004)

vive le flood :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

c'est qui le gropoilu ??


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (7 Août 2004)

Euh... le gars avec des lunettes de soleil, tout sourire sur son avatar non?     :love:


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


Sautes JAMAIS une clôture barbelée avec çà sinon, on t'appellera Annie


----------



## macmarco (7 Août 2004)

Et une tournée, une !


----------



## chupastar (7 Août 2004)

Quelqu'un veux bien me coup d'bouler?
Moi je fait ma tournée...


----------



## macmarco (7 Août 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un veux bien me coup d'bouler?
> Moi je fait ma tournée...



Le temps de recharger mon coudboulator, ça devrait tomber vers 00h30...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le temps de recharger mon coudboulator, ça devrait tomber vers 00h30...



pareil  :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2004)

Tournée terminée. A ce soir. :love:


----------



## kisco (7 Août 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un veux bien me coup d'bouler?
> Moi je fait ma tournée...



et voilà qui est fait !


----------



## superfoguette (7 Août 2004)

J'accepte tous les coups de boules !

Allez les gars, je veux devenir une superstar !

:love:


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> J'accepte tous les coups de boules !
> 
> Allez les gars, je veux devenir une superstar !
> 
> :love:




ça se paye les coups de boules


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

Et en nature pour certains


----------



## Eric Blair (7 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça se paye les coups de boules



Pas toujours... pour toi ça sera gratos


----------



## superfoguette (7 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça se paye les coups de boules



Je suis prêt à t'offrir tout ce que tu veux. Payement en nature y compris.


----------



## Eric Blair (7 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis prêt à t'offrir tout ce que tu veux. Payement en nature y compris.



On t'a reconnu supermoquette ! Ton déguisement ne trompe personne     

JE SENS QUE TU VAS TE PRENDRE UN GRAND COUP DE BOULE POUR LA PEINE !


----------



## superfoguette (7 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> On t'a reconnu supermoquette ! Ton déguisement ne trompe personne



Non, moi c'est superfoguette.

Je drague tout ce qui passe (mineures comprises), je bois, mais je ne me drogue pas! 

Tes coups de boules sont malgré tout bienvenus :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

Rooooh les cons, ils gachent des coups de boules pour des gens sans scrupules qui ont plusieurs pseudo


----------



## Eric Blair (7 Août 2004)

A moins que... Damned ! supermoquette et Foguenne se sont reproduits     ! Tous aux abris ! :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rooooh les cons, ils gachent des coups de boules pour des gens sans scrupules qui ont plusieurs pseudo



Que veux-tu tout fous l'camps*   








*bon ok j'ai la chiasse


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> *bon ok j'ai la chiasse



C'est le cassoulet d'hier soir ???


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

normalement c'est ici que jpmiss post son gif 10'000 tonnes


----------



## superfoguette (7 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> A moins que... Damned ! supermoquette et Foguenne se sont reproduits     ! Tous aux abris ! :affraid:  :affraid:



Chuuuttt... je ne voudrais pas rendre Silvia malheureuse...


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rooooh les cons, ils gachent des coups de boules pour des gens sans scrupules qui ont plusieurs pseudo



et tous fabriqués dans des éprouvettes    
En ce moment d'ailleurs ça pullule les newbies


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est le cassoulet d'hier soir ???



Non hier soir j'ai oublié de manger, à tort


----------



## Eric Blair (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rooooh les cons, ils gachent des coups de boules pour des gens sans scrupules qui ont plusieurs pseudo



Tu as raison ! C'est une honte  ! Moi je n'ai qu'un seul pseudo donc vas y, ne te prive pas de m'envoyer un bon coup de boule


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment d'ailleurs ça pullule les newbies



Clearasil?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison ! C'est une honte  ! Moi je n'ai qu'un seul pseudo donc vas y, ne te prive pas de m'envoyer un bon coup de boule



Bon Benjamin tu m'le files ce pack auto-ban, comme tu me l'as promi?


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

- Çà de vient l'asile ici 
- Qu'est ce tu veux tous ces coups cela use le neurone ​


----------



## superfoguette (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

>



Si ça c'est pas du flood....


----------



## Eric Blair (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon Benjamin tu m'le files ce pack auto-ban, comme tu me l'as promi?



Ouai, vas-y Benjamin, ça nous ferait des vacances     ? Et puis maintenant que superfoguette est apparu dans les forums MacG, on y gagne au change ! LoL   

Oh là là, je sens que je vais me prendre un coup de boule rouge sur ce coup là


----------



## superfoguette (7 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Ouai, vas-y Benjamin, ça nous ferait des vacances     ? Et puis maintenant que superfoguette est apparu dans les forums MacG, on y gagne au change ! LoL



Je t'aime toi :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Août 2004)

j'etais absent quelques temps  , mais je suis en manque de coup d'boule :sick: . Alors je suis pas contre l'echange de bon procédés


----------



## Eric Blair (7 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Je t'aime toi :love:



Tu m'aimes, tu m'aimes, des mots, rien que des mots ... mais moi, ce qui me ferait vraiment plaisir, c'est un bon coup de boule


----------



## macmarco (7 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'aimes, tu m'aimes, des mots, rien que des mots ... mais moi, ce qui me ferait vraiment plaisir, c'est un bon coup de boule



Bah ouais, mais va falloir qu'il floode un peu avant pour que tu sentes quelque chose !  



Tiens, au fait, j'attends...


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, au fait, j'attends...



T'es servi


----------



## Eric Blair (7 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, au fait, j'attends...



Alors, heureux       ?


----------



## macmarco (7 Août 2004)

Ahhhh !! 
Merci, merci !  
Je mets à jour ma liste...


----------



## macmarco (7 Août 2004)

Pfiou !  :sleep: 
Encore 315 points avant le carré VIP !  :rateau:


----------



## kisco (7 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou !  :sleep:
> Encore 315 points avant le carré VIP !  :rateau:



c'est à combien ??


----------



## macmarco (7 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> c'est à combien ??



1001 points, je pense...


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou !  :sleep:
> Encore 315 points avant le carré VIP !  :rateau:


Moi, je comprend plus rien au nombre de points  . ça a tellement changé. j'étais tout proche de la sortie de la cage du gogo et là j'ai l'impression d'avoir un bail pour trois ans


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> c'est à combien ??



1000¤


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 1000¤




Tiens c'est marrant c'est pas le meme prix  pour tout le monde...    :love:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> normalement c'est ici que jpmiss post son gif 10'000 tonnes




Ah nan, là celui qu'il faudrait il rentre pas dans les gabaris!


----------



## macmarco (7 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est marrant c'est pas le meme prix  pour tout le monde...    :love:



Je l'savais qu'y avait du favoritisme, je l'savais !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

:sleep: 'tain 90 minute d'endormissement sur mon clavier, j'ai la gueule QWERTZ, un coup de boule pour me réveiller?  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je l'savais qu'y avait du favoritisme, je l'savais !



Maintenant tout le monde sait qu'il faut cucher. Eva? t'es ou?


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant tout le monde sait qu'il faut cucher. Eva? t'es ou?



Cucher p'tet pas mais coucher oui, quoique j'ai reussi sans donc....


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Cucher p'tet pas mais coucher oui, quoique j'ai reussi sans donc....




Tu te rappelle plus?   



 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (7 Août 2004)

Pour cucher, faut de longs cheveux, mais pour coucher, c'est pas nécessaire


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Cucher p'tet pas mais coucher oui, quoique j'ai reussi sans donc....







Menteur ​


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Cucher p'tet pas mais coucher oui, quoique j'ai reussi sans donc....



Pas de bol


----------



## Hurrican (7 Août 2004)

Je croyais qu'on avait droit à de la puissance de feu en plus par tranche de 1000 messages. 
Pfffouuu, vais être obligé d'augmenter mon score disco, et d'attendre le 1er septembre pour pouvoir frapper au dessus de la moyenne ! 
En attendant 5 personnes viennent d'en prendre plein la tronche, elles se reconnaitront ...    :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

peux pas riposter


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> peux pas riposter



trop chaud... ?


----------



## macmarco (7 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais qu'on avait droit à de la puissance de feu en plus par tranche de 1000 messages.
> Pfffouuu, vais être obligé d'augmenter mon score disco, et d'attendre le 1er septembre pour pouvoir frapper au dessus de la moyenne !...



Heu... je voudrais pas te démoraliser, mais j'ai passé la date de mon arrivée sur MacG et ça n'a rien changé !  :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Hop là, coup de boulé tt ce qui était sur mon chemin :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2004)

Z'allez voir... 9 points discos dans la tronche, ça réveille.   :casse: :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

Meme pas peur


----------



## ginette107 (7 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Z'allez voir... 9 points discos dans la tronche, ça réveille.   :casse: :love:




merci


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Z'allez voir... 9 points discos dans la tronche, ça réveille.   :casse: :love:


 Frappe si tu l'oses :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Frappe si tu l'oses :love:



Elle provoque la coquine... :love:   Faisez gaffe...  :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Moi provoquer ??? 

Jamais j'oserais :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi provoquer ???
> 
> Jamais j'oserais :love:



:casse: :casse: Aïe... m'en suis pris une...  :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (7 Août 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à WebOliver.



C'est pas faute d'avoir essayé, désolé les amis...


----------



## _m_apman (7 Août 2004)

Ptite tournée à ceux qui acceptent encore mes coups... :mouais:
Il doit bien m'en rester un ou 2, alors, just ask for it !


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2004)

moi je veux bien


----------



## _m_apman (7 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux bien


 C'est si gentiment demandé... Comment puis-je refuser ?
Merci, vieux !


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Ptite tournée à ceux qui acceptent encore mes coups... :mouais:
> Il doit bien m'en rester un ou 2, alors, just ask for it !


 J'dis jamais non non plus  :love:


----------



## _m_apman (7 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'dis jamais non non plus  :love:


 Voilà pour toi !


----------



## Eric Blair (7 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Ptite tournée à ceux qui acceptent encore mes coups... :mouais:
> Il doit bien m'en rester un ou 2, alors, just ask for it !



Moi je peux plus donner, mais dès que je peux, tu y auras droit, à ton coup de boule !   

En revanche, je peux toujours recevoir, avis aux amateurs...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Voilà pour toi !


 Mici :love:

Dès que je peux, je te chope


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2004)

_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._
distribution finie pour ce soir...  
si vous en avez qui vous reste... j'veux bien :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (7 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> _Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._
> distribution finie pour ce soir...
> si vous en avez qui vous reste... j'veux bien :love:



Il était pas beau mon coup de boule  ?     :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Je commence à être en manque, il me faut un coup de boule :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

t'en a pas pris assez des coups de boule.


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Il était pas beau mon coup de boule  ?     :love:


 vi, c'est mimi, il fait pouf :love:   

 merci


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je commence à être en manque, il me faut un coup de boule :rateau:


 dézolée ma grande... 

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing._

 la machine veut pas :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> t'en a pas pris assez des coups de boule.


 T'as pas envie d'aller polluer un autre thread ?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

non du tout


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Comme tu voudras


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

Comme toujours.


----------



## Eric Blair (7 Août 2004)

Bon ben on va vous laisser entre vous alors ...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

Tu peux rester tu ne gênes pas plus que les autres.


----------



## Eric Blair (7 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux rester tu ne gênes pas plus que les autres.



 :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2004)

Tournée effectuée !


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tournée effectuée !


 ah bon ?


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comme toujours.



bonne cette coke?


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ?


  Ce soir je veux bien essayer de te coup d'bouler, mais à mon avis, ça ne fait pas assez longtemps !


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir je veux bien essayer de te coup d'bouler, mais à mon avis, ça ne fait pas assez longtemps !


 Ouais, je me doute et c'est bien pareil pour moi ! 
C'était histoire de réclamer !


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je me doute et c'est bien pareil pour moi !
> C'était histoire de réclamer !


  Arf© ! 
  Sait-on jamais !


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2004)

Qui n'en veut ?


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'en veut ?



Moi Moi


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'en veut ?



Quoi?


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Moi Moi


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Tient tu as été fourni par mackie en panneau "tu sors" ????


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

SirMacGregaire a dit:
			
		

>



 :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

Bon Bassman, tu me le mets ce coup de boule ou il faut que je vienne le chercher     :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Tu reclames ou c'est moi ????


----------



## kisco (8 Août 2004)

coupdbools ! ils sont frais !! qui veut ?


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'en veut ?


 Vi, je veux bien aussi !


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> coupdbools ! ils sont frais !! qui veut ?


 Voui, aussi ! :love:


----------



## kisco (8 Août 2004)

et de un !

suivant!


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'en veut ?



Fais peter   :rateau:


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> coupdbools ! ils sont frais !! qui veut ?



Pas moi


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> et de un !
> 
> suivant!


 Merci, Monsieur !


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Vi, je veux bien aussi !


tu es démasqué


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Fais peter   :rateau:



Nan tu sens l'aïl


----------



## kisco (8 Août 2004)

SirMacGregaire a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi



comme tu veux!    

(m**** je me suis planté, t'as eu bcp de bol!!!)


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

qu'est ce qu'ils sont cons ces anglais


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> coupdbools ! ils sont frais !! qui veut ?



Tiens, prend ça !


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Août 2004)

SirMacGregaire a dit:
			
		

> Nan tu sens l'aïl



ben ouais, ça attire les coups d'boule


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Kisco fait peter


----------



## kisco (8 Août 2004)

et vala!


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Août 2004)

eh, Bassman, t'aurais pas une très ancienne dette?


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

y'a un moment que je l'ai payée


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> comme tu veux!
> 
> (m**** je me suis planté, t'as eu bcp de bol!!!)



pas toi


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

Ben moi, j'ai toujours rien reçu aujourd'hui, snif snif    :rateau:


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> y'a un moment que je l'ai payée





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.



Ben moi j'attend toujours   ...


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> y'a un moment que je l'ai payée



je sais pas si je dois t'accorder le benefice du doute  . mais je pense que tu confonds avec une plus ancienne  (mauvais payeur une fois...)


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Roooooh oui j'te boulerais quand je pourrais, pfiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

c'est lourd la


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, j'ai toujours rien reçu aujourd'hui, snif snif    :rateau:


C'est fait


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roooooh oui j'te boulerais quand je pourrais, pfiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> c'est lourd la



Et encore, t'as rien vu !     Lol


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait



Merci  ! Et pouf, retour à l'envoyeur  :love:     !


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Merci  ! Et pouf....!



Originaux tes coups d'boule  
Merci


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Wahou j'avais pas vu, j'suis a Ibiza en tant que representant de macgé maintenant :love: :love:

La claaaaaaaaaaaaaasse   :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Wahou j'avais pas vu, j'suis a Ibiza en tant que representant de macgé maintenant :love: :love:
> 
> La claaaaaaaaaaaaaasse   :love:


Trop fort  
envois les invites maintenant


----------



## elektroseb (8 Août 2004)

Bijour les MacGeiens 

 La forme?


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Non je vous enverrais des photos


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Wahou j'avais pas vu, j'suis a Ibiza en tant que representant de macgé maintenant :love: :love:
> 
> La claaaaaaaaaaaaaasse   :love:



Félicitation, mais tu dois porter l'uniforme MacGé


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

ben j'ai le t shirt macgé deja


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Bijour les MacGeiens
> 
> La forme?



Désolé, il faudra attendre la prochaine distribution  



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## elektroseb (8 Août 2004)

Pareil, la machine est déjà bloquée...pfffff


----------



## Cillian (8 Août 2004)

Abscent de toute la jounée d'hier, les coupd'boules devrai*ent* rouler aujourd'hui

Y sont beaux ... Y sont frais ...
Qui n'en veut d'mes coupd'boules ...​


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

sers m'en un petit va


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Abscent de toute la jounée d'hier, les coupd'boules devrai*ent* rouler aujourd'hui
> 
> Y sont beaux ... Y sont frais ...
> Qui n'en veut d'mes coupd'boules ...​



je ne prend que les rouges


----------



## Cillian (8 Août 2004)

C'est parti !

Désolé Bassman

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.

c'est partie remise!


----------



## Lio70 (8 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Abscent de toute la jounée d'hier, les coupd'boules devrai*ent* rouler aujourd'hui
> 
> Y sont beaux ... Y sont frais ...
> Qui n'en veut d'mes coupd'boules ...​


Je t'en échangerais un bien volontiers contre un belge fabriqué artisanalement ce matin. Tu verras, du grand art!


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

ca a quel gout les belges ?


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je t'en échangerais un bien volontiers contre un belge fabriqué artisanalement ce matin. Tu verras, du grand art!



c'est pas un forum technique ici


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ca a quel gout les belges ?



un gout moderne


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Ca me rappelle une chose


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

ah? toi aussi?    :love:


----------



## Cillian (8 Août 2004)

SirMacGregaire a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un forum technique ici



La technique c'est bien, mais la pratique ça sert aussi


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

rha j'ai dis des rouges, pas des verts


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

T'aime ca qu'on te fasse mal toi hein ?


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'aime ca qu'on te fasse mal toi hein ?



c'est qu'j'ai ma répute à tenir  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

Tenir les raies des putes, c'est pas une mince affaire, crois-en un vieil habitué


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tenir les raies des putes, c'est pas une mince affaire, crois-en un vieil habitué


 Tout en finesse...   :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

pourquoi cherches tu de la finesse ??? C'est guytan qui parle bon dieu, un savant mélange de poésie, de douceur, de franchise, de culture, de grossierté ; Bref Guytan quoi

C'est comme ca qu'on l'aime


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi cherches tu de la finesse ??? C'est guytan qui parle bon dieu, un savant mélange de poésie, de douceur, de franchise, de culture, de grossierté ; Bref Guytan quoi
> 
> C'est comme ca qu'on l'aime


 Je ne cherche rien, fort heureusement... 

_à part peut-être des coups ! _


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tenir les raies des putes, c'est pas une mince affaire, crois-en un vieil habitué



Ça glisse tellement qu'on se croierait dans un thread d'eva


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Abscent de toute la jounée d'hier, les coupd'boules devrai*ent* rouler aujourd'hui
> 
> Y sont beaux ... Y sont frais ...
> Qui n'en veut d'mes coupd'boules ...​



vas y, vises où ça fait mal


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

tain z'arrêtr de me bouler vert oui


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

SirMacGregaire a dit:
			
		

> tain z'arrêtr de me bouler vert oui


 Ben, c'est pas l'envie de tirer à boulet rouge qui me manque mais la machine dit "pas tout de suite".
Mais, tu ne perds rien pour attendre... s'il n'y que ça pour ton bonheur.


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Août 2004)

SirMacGregaire a dit:
			
		

> tain z'arrêtr de me bouler vert oui


j' viens de te bouler. fallait l' dire que tu voulais du rouge


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Ben, c'est pas l'envie de tirer à boulet rouge qui me manque mais la machine dit "pas tout de suite".
> Mais, tu ne perds rien pour attendre... s'il n'y que ça pour ton bonheur.



ça vaut pas la peine je change de sexe dans 16 minutes, j'ai avalé une potion magique disco


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

enfin tu te fais rallonger le sexe tu veux dire


----------



## Cillian (8 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> vas y, vises où ça fait mal



J'esquive,
je feinte,
Je vise,
Je pointe,
et je touche.


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> J'esquive,
> je feinte,
> Je vise,
> Je pointe,
> et je touche.



j'encaisse sans esquiver, et retour dans le pif


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

SirMacGregaire a dit:
			
		

> ça vaut pas la peine je change de sexe dans 16 minutes, j'ai avalé une potion magique disco


 Alors, c'est mieux maintenant ? Te sens-tu plus en accord avec toi même ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Pb d'identité surement


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> enfin tu te fais rallonger le sexe tu veux dire



Comment qu'j'en ai une grosse maintenant


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

ca te change de la petite quequette de tout a l'heure


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comment qu'j'en ai une grosse maintenant


 En effet, c'est mieux ! Je commençais à m'inquiéter...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comment qu'j'en ai une grosse maintenant



Ah ! Cette ridicule histoire de bannissement est enfin terminée...
Les affaires reprennent.  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2004)

Alors, on s'est bien amusé je vois.


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

C'est M'ame Soleil ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Cette ridicule histoire de bannissement est enfin terminée...
> Les affaires reprennent.  :love:



Comment ça ridicule?    ça m'en a pris du temps sur iChat pour obtenir le pack auto-ban gratuitement


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça ridicule?



Parfaitement : ri-di-cule ! Me priver de mon camarade de jeu, comme ça !
En plus, elle a eu le temps de filer la petite !
Ah, c'est malin tiens...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parfaitement : ri-di-cule ! Me priver de mon camarade de jeu, comme ça !
> En plus, elle a eu le temps de filer la petite !
> Ah, c'est malin tiens...



j't'ai manqué alors  :love: 

ben disons que je l'ai un poil poussé à aller draguer hier soir    comment ça c'est pas bien?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j't'ai manqué alors  :love:



N'exagérons rien non plus... Kof, koff... 

Et puis, tu sais, le bar le dimanche c'est comme Waterloo : morne plaine.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

pour autant pas besoin de vous priver de votre générosité envers un ex-banni et j'dis pas ça pasqu'il me manque 37 points


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Tu veux me rejoindre a Ibiza ???


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

disons qu'organiser des soirées VIP qui finissent dans l'bronx à pas d'heure ca commence à me peser     en plus comme y a mackie je dois aller parquer ma ZX à perpèt'


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

T'as pas le style toi, moi je venais en Seat Ibiza série limitée "Disco" aux soirées VIP macgé


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

quel bel homme !


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

Et paf, une tournée... :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

Kilou mes loulous... :love:

Ki veut des pitits pains :love: :love: :love: ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

moi tu veux jamais m'en donner


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi tu veux jamais m'en donner



[MODE Bonne du curé=ON]

J'voudrais bien (ouin ouin ouin), mais j'peux point (ouin ouin ouin). (Ad lib)

[MODE Bonne du curé=OFF]


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

J'peux même pas te taper Doc    

Pô zuste


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kilou mes loulous... :love:
> 
> Ki veut des pitits pains :love: :love: :love: ?


 Moi, moi, moi !  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

Suffit de demander, ki d'ôtre, yannakoh tout un stock :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2004)

Vas y pose ton adorable petit groin sur ma joue; :love:


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2004)

Bon je viens de mettre 4 coups de boules ... J'ai encore des provisions, qui n'en veut ?


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

Merci à vous deux ! Ils se reconnaitrons ! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Vas y pose ton adorable petit groin sur ma joue; :love:


  "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Hurrican." 

Je peux toujours pô   

par contre je te fais un tit bibi :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

1000 Posts, ça mérite bien un tit coup d'boule hein ça  :love:


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> 1000 Posts, ça mérite bien un tit coup d'boule hein ça  :love:


 Bah oui, mais non ! Je peux pas ! :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> 1000 Posts, ça mérite bien un tit coup d'boule hein ça  :love:



membre d'élite? t'es pas une fille?


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

si si :love: je te rassure  :love:


----------



## Macounette (8 Août 2004)

Félicitations 
Pour ma part, j'en prendrais bien un...


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> par contre je te fais un tit bibi :love:



 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations
> Pour ma part, j'en prendrais bien un...


 Foilàààà :love:

L'en reste encore, suffit de demander


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2004)

Désolée ma petite macounette adorée, mais toi tu es toujours en blacklist, je t'ai déjà trop souvent serré de près.  
Mais promis, je te met un gros baiser sur ta chevelure (blonde, brune, rousse, chatain ? on sait toujours pas) dès que je peux !


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

ben pour la peine je vous donne tous un coup de boule
c'est ma tourné


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ben pour la peine je vous donne tous un coup de boule
> c'est ma tourné


 Tiens, te voilà ici, toi !


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

Bon, je dois tout distribuer moah, alors qui n'en veut :love: ? 

Il doit m'en rester deux


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, te voilà ici, toi !



Ça s'appelle une métastase : ça commence dans un thread et puis on en voit partout...


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'appelle une métastase : ça commence dans un thread et puis on en voit partout...


 Arf !  
Ca mérite un coup de boule...


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, te voilà ici, toi !



He oui ! Car tel est son bon plaisir ...     

J'ai essayé de te mettre un coup de boule mais ça marche pas... en revanche pour ceux qui sont interessés, n'hesitez pas, il m'en reste un peu en stock... Au fait Bassman [MODE=Lourd, voir insistant ] tu devais pas me donner quelque chose  ? [/MODE]


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Tu l'as pris mais t'as failli le prendre en rouge


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

Merci et aussi merci à mes futurs donneurs !
J'aimerais bien m'approcher du dance floor... Reste pas grand chose, 18 petits points de rien du tout.
Je vais me pieuter mais, mais pendant mon absence, vous pouvez coudbouler mon répondeur automatique (c'est beau la technique).
Ensemble, nous pouvons le faire... 
Merci. Merci. :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as pris mais t'as failli le prendre en rouge



Et pourquoi donc ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as pris mais t'as failli le prendre en rouge


 J'ai enfin pu te coller un pain :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'ai enfin pu te coller un pain :love:



Moi je peux toujours pas 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.


----------



## gotan (8 Août 2004)

Des p'tit pains tout chaud tout frais du jour...


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

Déjà?


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> Des p'tit pains tout chaud tout frais du jour...



Les miens aussi


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."
> 
> Déjà?



A défaut d'un coup de boule, je te fais un petit bisou  :rose:  :love:    



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## gotan (8 Août 2004)

Y'a qqun qui peut me dire combien de temps il faut attendre pour donner un nouveau coup'd'boule a une meme personne


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> Y'a qqun qui peut me dire combien de temps il faut attendre pour donner un nouveau coup'd'boule a une meme personne



Normalement, il faut que tu en donnes à 20 autres avant de pouvoir bouler la même personne....


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> A défaut d'un coup de boule, je te fais un petit bisou  :rose:  :love:


  :rose:

Mici :love:


----------



## gotan (8 Août 2004)

bon ben chere compatriote en attendant que jarrive aux 20 un p'tit bisou


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> 1000 Posts, ça mérite bien un tit coup d'boule hein ça  :love:



Ça mérite bien un coup de boule... et un bisou aussi...   :love:


----------



## House M.D. (9 Août 2004)

Aussi obsédé que Keitarô celui-là...


----------



## root (9 Août 2004)

Prêts à me coupd'bouler ?


----------



## piro (9 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Prêts à me coupd'bouler ?


toujours pret mais on peut pas te coup d bouler


----------



## root (9 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> toujours pret mais on peut pas te coup d bouler


J'ai voulu aussi mais jpeux pas sur toi


----------



## kisco (9 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Prêts à me coupd'bouler ?



et voilààà


à votre tour!


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2004)

Put**** je viens de filer un misérable coup de boule et j'ai déjà plus le droit


----------



## piro (9 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Put**** je viens de filer un misérable coup de boule et j'ai déjà plus le droit


 c est tres limité les coup de boules


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> c est tres limité les coup de boules



c'est 5 par jour, j'ai vérifié lors de mon débannnissement   

donc 18h00 je lance le pelloton d'exécution    (faut lire d'ici là donner moi les 24 points qui me manquent please)    :love:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Rentré tard hier soir ... vais pas pouvoir coudbouler avant tard ce soir du coup. 

Mais j'accepte vos dons ! J'ai prévu un casque lourd, et de l'aspirine. !


----------



## kisco (9 Août 2004)

ok, t'es le prochain sur ma liste!


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Août 2004)

bon, il faut m'aider à  sortir de cette cage du gogo, ça fait un mois que je sue dans cette cage :sick:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> ok, t'es le prochain sur ma liste!


Cà c'est gentil.


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2004)

ba je viens de faire une petite distrib' aux personnes que je peux encore coudbouler sur ce thread, c'est à dire pas grand monde   , 


encore une preuve du complot intergalactique qui empêche une bande organisée et responsable de progresser ensemble........ 

si il faut que je donne des coudbouls à des personnes qui font des réponses pertinentes et cordiales   à des personnes qui ont des questions intelligentes  , mais où va-t-on !


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2004)

Bon allez boulez moi, je rends dans quelques heures


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

ayez pitié d'un gars qui a passé sa nuit à récupérer des données d'un HD de PC sous win98 qui a vécu 5 ans sans antivirus... (heureusement que j'avais un mac pour le sauver l'gars)


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ayez pitié d'un gars qui a passé sa nuit à récupérer des données d'un HD de PC sous win98 qui a vécu 5 ans sans antivirus... (heureusement que j'avais un mac pour le sauver l'gars)



Le gars en question, quand est-ce qu'il s'achète un Mac, et qu'il vient sur MacGe?...   

Je lui réserve déjà quelques coups de boules...


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

Kilou mes p'tits loulous :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> PC sous win98 qui a vécu 5 ans sans antivirus...


Bel exploit


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le gars en question, quand est-ce qu'il s'achète un Mac, et qu'il vient sur MacGe?...
> 
> Je lui réserve déjà quelques coups de boules...



je lui ai dis d'attendre l'iMac G5 pour voir, mais le powerbook est sur la liste d'achat du mois d'aout   



			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bel exploit



ça tu l'as dis, microsoft devrait presque lui offrir un prix pour ça


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ayez pitié d'un gars qui a passé sa nuit à récupérer des données d'un HD de PC sous win98 qui a vécu 5 ans sans antivirus... (heureusement que j'avais un mac pour le sauver l'gars)



T'oublies pas de preciser grace a qui tu as pu recuperer ses données ???  


Indice chez vous : C'est LA superstar de macgé


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'oublies pas de preciser grace a qui tu as pu recuperer ses données ???
> Indice chez vous : C'est LA superstar de macgé


MaxiEgo ? ChevillesQuiEnflent ? LeTrollQuiVoulaitSeFairePlusGrosQueLeBoeuf ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'oublies pas de preciser grace a qui tu as pu recuperer ses données ???
> 
> 
> Indice chez vous : C'est LA superstar de macgé



oui désolé, c'est tous ces verres de coing et la saucisse à l'aïl qui mon embrumé l'esprit: merci guytan


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

Quel enculé ce supermoquette   


(oui je sais c'est vulgaire, mais notez qu'il s'agit la d'humour complet sans equivoque)


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui désolé, c'est tous ces verres de coing et la saucisse à l'aïl qui mon embrumé l'esprit: merci guytan


Mdr !  Mouché le TrollAuxChevillesQuiEnflent !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Quel enculé ce supermoquette
> 
> 
> (oui je sais c'est vulgaire, mais notez qu'il s'agit la d'humour complet sans equivoque)



pas besoin de préciser y a que le Doc qui peut me dire ça sans humour


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Indice chez vous : C'est LA superstar de macgé



t'es sur ? J'étais pas là pourtant hier soir


----------



## Macounette (9 Août 2004)

*YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*    

 ma puissance de frappe est passée à deux    préparez-vous les petits, ça va siffler ! :casse: :love:    gnarf 

 au passage merci à tous ceux qui m'ont coup-d'boulée :love: :love:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Je parie qu'avec moi çà marche pas ... J'y ai déjà eu droit il y a peu il me semble ! 
Sinon j'aurais bien essayer ton tir à 2 points.


----------



## _m_apman (9 Août 2004)

Idem, je suis prêt à tenter le coup !


----------



## Macounette (9 Août 2004)

_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._ déjà fini... :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Nom d'une pipe !
Heureusement que j'avais mis le casque et prévu l'aspirine !
J'ai pris 2 coups de TRES gros calibre d'un seul coup ... me 'vlà encore projeté en avant ! 
Merci aux 2 généreux donateurs, qui ne devraient pas tarder à recevoir un ch'ti coup de pouce en retour !


----------



## _m_apman (9 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> _Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._ déjà fini... :rateau:


  Arf ! 

  Petit message personnel : merci, Dark (je peux t'appeler Dark ?) ! :casse:


----------



## Macounette (9 Août 2004)

j'te mets dans la liste pour la prochaine tournée...


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Je veux mes 400 points ! Je veux mes 400 points !


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Arf !
> 
> Petit message personnel : merci, Dark (je peux t'appeler Dark ?) ! :casse:


 Oui oui bien sûr 
Mais il y a une taxe d'un coup de boule par semaine à payer


----------



## _m_apman (9 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui bien sûr
> Mais il y a une taxe d'un coup de boule par semaine à payer


 Oui, pourquoi pas ? Si y'a un retour de temps en temps, ça devient vite rentable !


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Août 2004)

Il doit me rester un coup d'boule pour aujourd'hui. pour le premier demandeur  . Mais attention, je ne peux plus envoyer pour beaucoup de ceux qui sont sur ce sujet en ce moment


----------



## _m_apman (9 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Il doit me rester un coup d'boule pour aujourd'hui. pour le premier demandeur  . Mais attention, je ne peux plus envoyer pour beaucoup de ceux qui sont sur ce sujet en ce moment


 Je suppose que ça marche pas avec moi : tu m'a eu hier !


----------



## root (9 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Il doit me rester un coup d'boule pour aujourd'hui. pour le premier demandeur  . Mais attention, je ne peux plus envoyer pour beaucoup de ceux qui sont sur ce sujet en ce moment


j'achète !


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que ça marche pas avec moi : tu m'a eu hier !


 et oui. dommage


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> j'achète !


 gagné!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

plus que 19


----------



## root (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> plus que 19


comment ça ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> plus que 19


 Plus que 10 pour voir la sortie de cette p..... de cage du gogo


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

plus que 14 pour les 1300pts :love:


----------



## kisco (9 Août 2004)

mince, 





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Hurrican, mac-aïoli, root, supermoquette, _m_apman, macounette



elle m'aime plus la machine  :rateau:


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> plus que 14 pour les 1300pts :love:


 Qu'est ce qu'on fait après les vacances à Ibiza?


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2004)

plus que 24


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Po juste, je suis parti avec trop de handicap, va me falloir des mois pour vous remonter ! 
Ou alors faut que j'arpente les forums techniques.


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'on fait après les vacances à Ibiza?



Je te dirais ca bientôt 


Hurri : est ce que j'arpente les forums technique moi ???


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hurri : est ce que j'arpente les forums technique moi ???


Non, mais toi t'as couché !


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Août 2004)

Je suis pas sûr que ça coup d'boule beaucoup là bas. j' en ai reçu qu'un seul et pour une reponse digne du bar (et pourtant c'est pas faute d'avoir donné)


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Août 2004)

Où est ce qu'on s'inscrit?
pour coucher


----------



## _m_apman (9 Août 2004)

Arf ! Tous ces gens qui se plaignent la bouche pleine !


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Où est ce qu'on s'inscrit?
> pour coucher



Tu prend rdv avec moi aupres de mon agent : macelene
Et puis on arrangera ca


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu prend rdv avec moi aupres de mon agent : macelene
> Et puis on arrangera ca


 Y a des qualifications requisent? :rose:


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

mon agent te remettra un questionnaire complet


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> mon agent te remettra un questionnaire complet


J'aime pas trop ça les questionnaires. Mais y a peut-etre un moyen pour eviter ça. coucher?


----------



## root (9 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> mince,
> 
> elle m'aime plus la machine :rateau:


appelle-moi quand tu la jette par la fenêtre, je la récup depuis la rue


----------



## fanou (9 Août 2004)

j'ai une question stupide....
  comment vous savez ou vous en êtes niveau coup de boule ?
  vous comptez les bosses ?


----------



## _m_apman (9 Août 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une question stupide....
> comment vous savez ou vous en êtes niveau coup de boule ?
> vous comptez les bosses ?


  La reponse se trouve dans ton tableau de bord.

 Ca merite un coup de boule, non ?


----------



## root (9 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> La reponse se trouve dans ton tableau de bord.
> 
> Ca merite un coup de boule, non ?


moi aussi j'savais la réponse! j'en veux aussi un !


----------



## clampin (9 Août 2004)

bon c'est bien... mais on fait quoi des coups de boules ??? j'ai pas vraiment compris à quoi cela servait.... pourtant j'ai beau lire la faq... 

Ou alors je suis soit :

- trop con et tant mieux
- trop intelligent et tant pis pour ma pomme....


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Août 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une question stupide....
> comment vous savez ou vous en êtes niveau coup de boule ?
> vous comptez les bosses ?



Tableau de bord donne le nombre de points disco que tu as.  
Sinon y a quelque part dans le forum les fourchette de points


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> bon c'est bien... mais on fait quoi des coups de boules ??? j'ai pas vraiment compris à quoi cela servait.... pourtant j'ai beau lire la faq...
> 
> Ou alors je suis soit :
> 
> ...



reponse c : Obiwan Kenobi


Ben les coups de boules tu les donnes a les gens selon tes propres critéres : tient lui je l'aime bien, voila des points, toi j'aime pas te gueule pan des points en moins.....

Le systeme coup de boule sur macgé, c'est un peu comme dans la vraie vie en fait, tu donnes sans attendre en retour, tu distilles les sourires aux charmantes passantes que tu croises dans la rue, tu fais la gueule a ton banquier, ta mere te gonfle,..... La vie quoi


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> plus que 19



T'es sur ma liste, mais hier, je pouvais pô, trop tôt, on verra ce soir....


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le systeme coup de boule sur macgé, c'est un peu comme dans la vraie vie en fait, tu donnes sans attendre en retour, tu distilles les sourires aux charmantes passantes que tu croises dans la rue, tu fais la gueule a ton banquier, ta mere te gonfle,..... La vie quoi



Traduction:
-verts pour macélène, lorna, macounette, lumaï, ann, etc...
-rouges pour les modos, les admins, L*****, etc...


j'ai bon?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur ma liste, mais hier, je pouvais pô, trop tôt, on verra ce soir....



perso a 18h00 j'ouvre le feu, 5 coups à prendre


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Vas-y SuperMoquette, mets moi un coup, mets moi un coup !


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> perso a 18h00 j'ouvre le feu, 5 coups à prendre



Fais peter :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y SuperMoquette, mets moi un coup, mets moi un coup !



comme toi je te trouve mignon ce soir ce sera DTC


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Ah, mais je m'aperçois brusquement que j'ai déjà eu ma dose il y a 2 jours ...
Désolé SM (tiens je sais maintenant pourquoi tu as choisi ces initiales ), mais ce sera pour une autre fois, tu devras te trouver un autre défouloir aujourd'hui !


----------



## _m_apman (9 Août 2004)

Bon, allez, qui veut bien me donner quelques points ? Siouplé !  

  il m'en manque que 4 pour me aller faire un tour sur le dance floor.
 Non, parce que là, si les objectifs ne sont pas atteint ce soir, je vais être obligé de, je sais pas moi, délocaliser par exemple... :hosto:

  En sublime récompense, je fais des bisous (bah oui, je suis kéblo jusqu'à 20h30) !


----------



## Eric Blair (9 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, qui veut bien me donner quelques points ? Siouplé !
> 
> il m'en manque que 4 pour me aller faire un tour sur le dance floor.
> Non, parce que là, si les objectifs ne sont pas atteint ce soir, je vais être obligé de, je sais pas moi, délocaliser par exemple... :hosto:
> ...



Désolé vieux, c'est pas faute d'essayer 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à _m_apman.


----------



## root (9 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> En sublime récompense, je fais des bisous (bah oui, je suis kéblo jusqu'à 20h30) !


j'veux pas d'bisous, j'attendrai donc 20h30


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

tout ceci se payera cher


----------



## root (9 Août 2004)

en plus c'était mes derniers : 
Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
​


----------



## _m_apman (9 Août 2004)

Merci Merci !
C'est aussi (et surtout ?) un appel du pied (ou d'autre chose) aux filles ! 

De toutes façons, je rend ce soir à qui je peux ! (ça, c'est pour les gars !)


----------



## root (9 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Merci Merci !
> C'est aussi (et surtout ?) un appel du pied (ou d'autre chose) aux filles !
> 
> De toutes façons, je rend ce soir à qui je peux ! (ça, c'est pour les gars !)


Y a des filles ici ?

Tiens ca m'fait penser que y'en avait même à la FreeBSD party... alors sur Mac pourquoi pas en fait...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Y a des filles ici ?.



j'en connais un qui va se faire flinguer


----------



## root (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'en connais un qui va se faire flinguer


J'ai toujours aimé les femmes en colère


----------



## Macounette (9 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ca m'fait penser que y'en avait même à la FreeBSD party... alors sur Mac pourquoi pas en fait...


   
...


----------



## fanou (9 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Tableau de bord donne le nombre de points disco que tu as.
> Sinon y a quelque part dans le forum les fourchette de points


 oui, c'était la fourchette qui m'intéressait !
 tu vas avoir ton coup de boule !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ...



 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'était la fourchette qui m'intéressait !
> tu vas avoir ton coup de boule !



c'est dans le thread "les membres de macgé ont-ils bonne réputation" du forum c'est ici --> x


----------



## _m_apman (9 Août 2004)

Moi, j'ai même fait une recherche pour aller plus vite et gagner des points ! 
  C'est là !

 ALors ?


----------



## root (9 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ...


est-ce que tu tappes? ou tu griffes?


----------



## Macounette (9 Août 2004)

Je casse des bouteilles de bière sur le crâne. J'aime bien le bruit que ça fait.


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que tu tappes? ou tu griffes?


Non, elle émascule ... Condoléances.


----------



## root (9 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je casse des bouteilles de bière sur le crâne. J'aime bien le bruit que ça fait.


Si la bouteille est vide n'en déduis pas que c'est mon crâne qui casserait


----------



## root (9 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Non, elle émascule ... Condoléances.


naaaaan... j'veux des gosses moi, attends un peu macounette...

laisse moi congeler ce qu'il faut


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Y a des filles ici ?



Encore un couillondelalune....


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Encore un couillondelalune....



excellent je la connaissait pas celle-là


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

yen a pas un avec beaucoup de points disco qui peut...   
paske les petits pts de *couillondelalune...* ça le fait pas fort  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene.   

sinon demande à webo, t'es une fille


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene.
> 
> sinon demande à webo, t'es une fille



Il aime les Filles ???       lui aussi


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

On est nombreux dans ce cas là je crois.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> yen a pas un avec beaucoup de points disco qui peut...
> paske les petits pts de *couillondelalune...* ça le fait pas fort  :hein:



Neuf points sur le pif ça te dit?... :love:     :love: Je note dans mon carnet à boules: Macelene...


----------



## Eric Blair (9 Août 2004)

J'peux plus  



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## _m_apman (9 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> yen a pas un avec beaucoup de points disco qui peut...
> paske les petits pts de *couillondelalune...* ça le fait pas fort  :hein:


  Et, y'aurait pas une fille avec beaucoup de point disco qui pourrait...  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Tout à l'heure la tournée du facteur ... 
J'ai l'impression que les filles seront servies ce soir.  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

mes 5 points distro


----------



## elektroseb (9 Août 2004)

Tournée terminée 

 Ca devient de plus en plus dur de trouver des gens à bouler ici


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Tournée terminée
> 
> Ca devient de plus en plus dur de trouver des gens à bouler ici


j'te l'fais pas dire mais tu es sur ma liste


----------



## Gilbertus (9 Août 2004)

Eh bien me voilà !


----------



## Macounette (9 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Encore un couillondelalune....


arf... encore une volcanique :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

arretez de vous prendre la tete,pour  savoir a qui vous allez donner les coups de boules ...
    donnez les a moi!!!


----------



## elektroseb (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> arretez de vous prendre la tete,pour  savoir a qui vous allez donner les coups de boules ...
> donnez les a moi!!!


  désolé, a veut pas la machine 

  "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> arretez de vous prendre la tete,pour savoir a qui vous allez donner les coups de boules ...
> donnez les a moi!!!


T'es p'tet une fille et je suis galant, mais faudrait voir à pas me piquer mes coups-de-boule ! Sinon je me fache tout rouge !


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

J'aime bien électro, dans sa signature, faut pas me donner de points, tout çà parce que j'ai dit que le dahu n'existait pas, et il me boule ! T'attends peut être un retour ?


----------



## elektroseb (9 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien électro, dans sa signature, faut pas me donner de points, tout çà parce que j'ai dit que le dahu n'existait pas, et il me boule ! T'attends peut être un retour ?


 Où t'as vu que je disais de ne pas te donner de points?

 J'en demande juste pour moi, nuance


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> T'es p'tet une fille et je suis galant, mais faudrait voir à pas me piquer mes coups-de-boule ! Sinon je me fache tout rouge !


jvoulais pas vous enerver m'sieur excusé moi j'le f'rais pu c'est promis!!!!!


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Août 2004)

Me manque encore 6 points pour sortir de la cage.
A vot' bon coeur   pour aider à ma reinsertion


----------



## kisco (9 Août 2004)

je passe en vitesse, donne un coup (non je n'ai pas dis "tire" mais donne...) et m'en vais... essayez de me frapper !


----------



## Eric Blair (9 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> essayez de me frapper !



C'est desesperant :



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kisco.


----------



## Eric Blair (9 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> J'en demande juste pour moi, nuance



Te voilà servi


----------



## elektroseb (9 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Te voilà servi


 

 Je suis à sec pour l'instant, mais tu ne perds rien pour attendre


----------



## Eric Blair (9 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Me manque encore 6 points pour sortir de la cage.
> A vot' bon coeur   pour aider à ma reinsertion



Une prochaine fois car  : 



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Août 2004)

Je crois que je vais encore passer une nuit en cage :sick:


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

Désolé, j'ai essayé de t'en sortir mais la machine refuse categoriquement..... me faire ca a moi leader de la coup de boule's pro league tssssssssssss


----------



## _m_apman (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, j'ai essayé de t'en sortir mais la machine refuse categoriquement..... me faire ca a moi leader de la coup de boule's pro league tssssssssssss


 Et tu veux pas essayer de me sevrer du gini ?


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2004)

je suis tjs bloqué, je ne peux donner de coudboul qu'aux autres et malheureusement à aucun de ce thread  :rose:


----------



## _m_apman (9 Août 2004)

Bon, j'ai fait une tournée...


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

D'ici quelques minutes je vais être débloqué. On va voir si tu peux sortir de ta cage.
Mais j'ai prévenu, les dames d'abord ce soir.


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Distribution effectuée ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

Bon, je commence la distribution alors mettez vous en rang et tendez la tête  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je commence la distribution alors mettez vous en rang et tendez la tête  :love:


présent  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

Y veut pas le vilain 

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette."

:love: t'inquiètes, je t'oublie jamais dès que je peux :love:


----------



## _m_apman (9 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y veut pas le vilain
> 
> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette."
> 
> :love: t'inquiètes, je t'oublie jamais dès que je peux :love:


 Présent, mais j'en ai eu hier. Je peux en avoir d'autre Mdame ? Steup !


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

Moi je reclame meme pas, je connais deja ta reponse


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

Que veux-tu Bassou, tu figures sur la liste de mes priorités, de mes privilégiés, dès que c'est possible tu en reçois et tu le sais :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Présent, mais j'en ai eu hier. Je peux en avoir d'autre Mdame ? Steup !



Tu s'rais pas un peu gourmand parfois toi :love: ?


----------



## _m_apman (9 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu s'rais pas un peu gourmand parfois toi :love: ?


 Ah bon, c'est mal ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, c'est mal ?


 Nan, du tout :love:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Je pense être dans le même cas, ma petite chanteuse adorée.


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je pense être dans le même cas, ma petite chanteuse adorée.


 Toi par contre, t'y a pas échappé  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Rhaaa que c'est bon.  :rose: 
Merci.  :love: 
Toi t'es encore blacklistée, mais çà ne saurais tarder !


----------



## piro (9 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je commence la distribution alors mettez vous en rang et tendez la tête  :love:


présent


----------



## macmarco (10 Août 2004)

Bon, bah, tournée effectuée !


----------



## House M.D. (10 Août 2004)

Et moi, je peux en avoir? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## kisco (10 Août 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je peux en avoir? :love: :love: :love:



oui bien sûr ! :love: 

pas trop mal ? :casse:


----------



## root (10 Août 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
​j'suis sur que les dés sont pipés!

salut kisco, ca avance ces exams ?


----------



## huexley (10 Août 2004)

et hop petit passage, petite tournée


----------



## root (10 Août 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> et hop petit passage, petite tournée


merci t un ange


----------



## _m_apman (10 Août 2004)

Marci


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Août 2004)

Haaaargg, plus que 4 points et à moi les joues tendre du Dj


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2004)

Fait gaffe il fait de l'herpes le DJ


----------



## piro (10 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Haaaargg, plus que 4 points et à moi les joues tendre du Dj



allez il doit t en manquer un peu moins que 4 maintenant


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2004)

ah ben non, il en a 1 de plus la, vu que j'ai boulé a 4 points


----------



## root (10 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah ben non, il en a 1 de plus la, vu que j'ai boulé a 4 points


mais pourquoi est-il aussi gentiiiiiiiil ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Août 2004)

Merci à tous les deux  
Bass je te rend ça dès que je peux te bouler de nouveau


----------



## fanou (10 Août 2004)

distribution effectuée !


----------



## root (10 Août 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> distribution effectuée !


merci t'es un ange.. je te rend a 17h30


----------



## _m_apman (10 Août 2004)

Je ne sais pas quoi dire à part : quand les filles se vengent, ça fait mal ! :casse: 
Merci Macounette et Macelene !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas quoi dire à part : quand les filles se vengent, ça fait mal ! :casse:  (...)



Oui... mais c'est bon... :rose:  :rose:  :love:   Allez, boulez moi...  :rose:


----------



## _m_apman (10 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui... mais c'est bon... :rose:  :rose:  :love:


  Voui ! :love:


> Allez, boulez moi...  :rose:


 T'es toujours sur ma blacklist !
   Mais peut-être que toi,  tu peux me bouler, nan ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui... mais c'est bon... :rose:  :rose:  :love:   Allez, boulez moi...  :rose:


Enfin quelqu'un que je peux à nouveau bouler


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Et moi, et moi ? 
J'ai été le premier à t'aider hier soir.


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, et moi ?
> J'ai été le premier à t'aider hier soir.


vous devriez...  
T'es sur ma liste


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2004)




----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


ça va j'ai compris


----------



## _m_apman (10 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


 Je veux savoir comment t'arrive à poster un message de moins de 5 caractères ? 
  Accessoirement, voire même très accessoirement, tu es aussi sur ma blacklist, monsieur super !


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Août 2004)

": s i f f l e :" ==> ça fait 8 caractères


----------



## _m_apman (10 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> ": s i f f l e :" ==> ça fait 8 caractères


 :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2004)

ah bon ?


----------



## _m_apman (10 Août 2004)

: r a t e a u : aussi !
Ca m'apprendra à utiliser le WYSIWYG avec FireFox !


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

T'as oublié la photo de Roselyne, Bassou !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2004)

18h30, à cette heure vous allez souffrir niark niark

et m..... 1249, monde cruel

yes 1250, bon je prépare ma valise pour Ibiza, tu prend s le rhum bassou ou on l'achete au duty free?


----------



## gotan (10 Août 2004)

ditribution effectuée


----------



## fanou (10 Août 2004)

Je viens pas souvent au bar (à cause des hamsters) mais l'ambiance est sympa !


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 18h30, à cette heure vous allez souffrir niark niark
> 
> et m..... 1249, monde cruel
> 
> yes 1250, bon je prépare ma valise pour Ibiza, tu prend s le rhum bassou ou on l'achete au duty free?


T'as pris la chemise à fleurs ?


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> yes 1250, bon je prépare ma valise pour Ibiza, tu prend s le rhum bassou ou on l'achete au duty free?



Bon, ben aidez moi au moins à organiser une soirée d'adieu, filez-moi les 17 points qui me manquent.

[Edit]Voilà, faites comme gotan qui a tout compris, plus que 16


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Je viens pas souvent au bar (à cause des hamsters) mais l'ambiance est sympa !


c'est clair, ça blast bien ici, et les coudbouls, on y prend goût assez rapidement, malgré le GRAND COMPLOT


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben aidez moi au moins à organiser une soirée d'adieu, filez-moi les 17 points qui me manquent.
> 
> [Edit]Voilà, faites comme gotan qui a tout compris, plus que 16



t sur ma liste darkounet comme ceux qui font des films    :love: mais pas avant 18h30


----------



## Eric Blair (10 Août 2004)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



OUAAAAAAARGGG ! J'ai les boulllllllles   ... mais je peux toujours pas les distribuer ! LoL   

Mais je reviendrais, je reviendrais, I'll be back et je vous préviens,  CA VA SAIGNER !   :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## kisco (10 Août 2004)

je sais plus qui frapper, à part ceux que g pas le droit


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Moi je veux bien que tu me frappes tous les jours !
On demande une dérogation ?


----------



## piro (10 Août 2004)

vas y cogne ca fait du bien  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2004)

ou çA?


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2004)

là


----------



## Eric Blair (10 Août 2004)

Ou ici


----------



## root (10 Août 2004)

et tu tappes tappes tappes, c'est ta façon d'aimer


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Toi on t'as dit en début de soirée !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> et tu tappes tappes tappes, c'est ta façon d'aimer





comme le dirait Golf : y a pas un modérateur pour tuer cette pauvre bête?


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Allons SuperMoquette ... pas tuer. Achever.


----------



## root (10 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Toi on t'as dit en début de soirée !


et toi tu vas mériter que j'te rendes


----------



## fanou (10 Août 2004)

penser aux pôvres petits hamsters , donnez (des coups de boule)


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> penser aux pôvres petits hamsters , donnez (des coups de boule)



comment qu'tu parles de mes joues toi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comment qu'tu parles de mes joues toi



Tu me rassures : j'ai failli me sentir visé.


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Ah çà suffit, c'est pas la SPA ici !
Dehors les animaux !


----------



## fanou (10 Août 2004)

sont propres mes hamsters,et civilisés.
 Tiens, j'ai envie de leur créer un compte sur macgé pour qu'ils discutent un peu au bar...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> sont propres mes hamsters,et civilisés.
> Tiens, j'ai envie de leur créer un compte sur macgé pour qu'ils discutent un peu au bar...



pas b'soin on a déjà eva


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Août 2004)

alors Supermoquette, pas trop chaud à Ibiza?


----------



## golf (10 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comme le dirait Golf : y a pas un modérateur pour tuer cette pauvre bête?


Si si, envoie le moi dans un de mes forums, j'ai ma blouse de véto là bas, je vais m'occuper de son cas...
Hé, c'est que je suis un farouche partisan de l'euthanasie pour cas d'anorexie intellectuelle


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hé, c'est que je suis un farouche partisan de l'euthanasie pour cas d'anorexie intellectuelle



Allons, allons, golf... Le suicide n'est pas une solution.


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons, golf... Le suicide n'est pas une solution.


mdr. Bien vu !


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2004)




----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>



fallait v'nir plutot j'aurais tellement voulu t'niquer


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fallait v'nir plutot j'aurais tellement voulu t'niquer



L'ai niqué pour toi.


----------



## _m_apman (10 Août 2004)

Ooh ! Ce que vous êtes grossiers !!   
Bon, je l'ai niqué aussi ! Moins que Doc, mais niqué quand même !


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2004)

ah ouais ?
on dit "niqué" cette semaine, c'est les vacances, quoi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais ?
> on dit "niqué" cette semaine, c'est les vacances, quoi



C'était dit sans méchanceté, ni volonté de t'offenser.


----------



## Macounette (10 Août 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> penser aux pôvres petits hamsters , donnez (des coups de boule)


c'est fait :love:


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2004)

Hop la, quelques coups distribués au gré de l'humeur du jour


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

Assez bizarrement, j'arrive jamais à coup de bouler qui que ce soit dans ce thread  :love:


----------



## piro (10 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Assez bizarrement, j'arrive jamais à coup de bouler qui que ce soit dans ce thread  :love:



ils sont trop coup d boulés


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

ah tiens! toi ça a marché  :love:


----------



## _m_apman (10 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ils sont trop coup d boulés


 Mais, comment peut-on être trop coup-de-boulé ? Je vous le demande ! :d :love:

Nan, c'est juste qu'il faut augmenter le nombres d'adeptes.
Pas le choix, il va falloir aller récruter du monde dans les forums techniques...

Qui s'y colle ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

Sinon y'm reste des tits pains, suffit de demander  :love: :love:


----------



## Piewhy (10 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Assez bizarrement, j'arrive jamais à coup de bouler qui que ce soit dans ce thread  :love:


 Je parie que t'as pas essayé sur moi...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

Vlà qui veut plus l'engin  pô grave, ce n'est que partie remise compatriote :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (10 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Je parie que t'as pas essayé sur moi...



Et ben là , j'viens de t'en mettre un bien frappé   ! A qui le tour ?


----------



## _m_apman (10 Août 2004)

Vas-y, tente le coup !


----------



## Piewhy (10 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Et ben là , j'viens de t'en mettre un bien frappé   ! A qui le tour ?


 Bien frappé??  bofbof : tu le dis toi meme ils font pouf tes coups de boule


----------



## Eric Blair (10 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Bien frappé??  bofbof : tu le dis toi meme ils font pouf tes coups de boule



Il te plaise pas mes coups de boule ? Nan mais regardez ça ! C'est qu'il f'rait la fine bouche ! Y'a plus de respect, moi j'vous le dit...


----------



## Eric Blair (10 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y, tente le coup !



La poisse  ! 



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## piro (10 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sinon y'm reste des tits pains, suffit de demander  :love: :love:


merci


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Y a eu des bosses !   :rateau: 
Profitez en je suis pas en vacances moi.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Y a eu des bosses !   :rateau:
> Profitez en je suis pas en vacances moi.



servi


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Tu perds rien pour attendre toi !  
Quand à Mac-Aoili ... il a lachement profiter de notre bonté !
Il nous a tous fait croire qu'il n'avait pas de points, qu'il était même pas sur la piste ... Il est juste sur mes talons ! Arrêtons le !


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> servi


 je t'avais dit que je me vengerais ! pan dans ta tronche ! :casse:


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2004)




----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Je crois que tes dents blanches ont déjà souffert !    :hosto:


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2004)

Et grug, tu me payes ta tournée quand ??


----------



## huexley (10 Août 2004)

et hop, 2 petits coup de boule et puis s'en vont


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.

dès que je peux :love:


----------



## _m_apman (10 Août 2004)

Tournée effectuée aussi...


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2004)

pareil 

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à _m_apman.

même regime pour pas mal d'autres...


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Bonsoir vous :love:

Yappa quelqu'un qui a deux-trois coups de boules en trop?  j'suis en manque :rateau:

retour assuré


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir vous :love:
> 
> Yappa quelqu'un qui a deux-trois coups de boules en trop?  j'suis en manque :rateau:
> 
> retour assuré



On va essayer tout à l'heure, parce que là, c'est pas encore tout à fait l'heure !  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Mici :love: 

Dieu te le rendra, moi aussi :love:


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.



Grrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!


----------



## macelene (11 Août 2004)

un peu de patiente :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene.


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> un peu de patiente :love:



Heu...    :hein:    :mouais:   
Petits bouts par petits bouts ?  :affraid:  :modo:


----------



## chupastar (11 Août 2004)

Tu m'fait tourner la têteuuu... mon manège à moi, c'est toi!

Bon je vais me coucher...


----------



## root (11 Août 2004)

comment ça juste un minable coupd'boule et j'dois déjà attendre??!


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

ouïe j'ai mal à la boule


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

déjà d attaque dés le matin ce supermoquette


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

hier soir j'ai péché, alors comme pénitence je vais passer la journée sur les forums techniques


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hier soir j'ai péché, alors comme pénitence je vais passer la journée sur les forums techniques


mon dieu tu doits avoir fait des choses inavouables pour en arriver là


----------



## _m_apman (11 Août 2004)

Oui, inutile d'en dire plus...


----------



## Bassman (11 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hier soir j'ai péché, alors comme pénitence je vais passer la journée sur les forums techniques



J'arrive supermouflette, moi aussi j'ai peché hier soir...... la morue


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hier soir j'ai péché, alors comme pénitence je vais passer la journée sur les forums techniques


 Quel monde injuste : supermoquette (tiens, le correcteur d'orthographe connaît pas, on va lui apprendre ) prend du bon temps et Paf c'est les posteurs des forums techniques qui sont punis


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Quel monde injuste : supermoquette (tiens, le correcteur d'orthographe connaît pas, on va lui apprendre ) prend du bon temps et Paf c'est les posteurs des forums techniques qui sont punis


 D'ailleurs en parlant de paf, n'hésitez pas hein....


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive supermouflette, moi aussi j'ai peché hier soir...... la morue



Rhô c'est pas bien de parler d'elle comme ça


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive supermouflette, moi aussi j'ai peché hier soir...... la morue


Et t'as payé cher pour l'avoir ...


----------



## fanou (11 Août 2004)

j'arrive plus a donner de coup, il faut que je change de tête...
  direction les rumeurs !


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Bon on m'oublie là je trouve ! 
Même pas une bosse, rien. 

Svp, écrasez moi le nez, refaîtes moi le portrait, éclatez moi la tronche.  :love:


----------



## _m_apman (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon on m'oublie là je trouve !
> Même pas une bosse, rien.
> 
> Svp, écrasez moi le nez, refaîtes moi le portrait, éclatez moi la tronche.  :love:


  La force me manque, désolé ! 

 Arf ! En plus, la machine me dit : 





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Hurrican.


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Mais il y a encore plein de cogneurs !
Qu'ils osent !


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais il y a encore plein de cogneurs !
> Qu'ils osent !


osons les coup de boules


----------



## elektroseb (11 Août 2004)

Salut tout le monde 

 Je viens de faire ma tournée, à vot'bon coeur m'sieurs dames


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde
> 
> Je viens de faire ma tournée, à vot'bon coeur m'sieurs dames


 Dieu (non, pas toi doc, enfin, tu fais comme tu veux) vous le rendra


----------



## gotan (11 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde
> 
> Je viens de faire ma tournée, à vot'bon coeur m'sieurs dames


moi aussi, moi zossi


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

allez c est ma tournee


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Août 2004)

j'ai pas encore distibué de taloches aujourd'hui. Alors c'est pour qui n'en veut  
une seule Offre par pesonne valable dans la limite des stocks disponibles
tout retour est accepté


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)




----------



## Bassman (11 Août 2004)

aussi :love:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Itou  :love:

Et en plus les autres sont en avance au score, ne les favorise pas ! Alors que moi ...


----------



## _m_apman (11 Août 2004)




----------



## _m_apman (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Itou  :love:
> 
> Et en plus les autres sont en avance au score, ne les favorise pas ! Alors que moi ...


 Même pas vrai :


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Août 2004)

bon, j'ai pu servir que Grug. les autres ont dèjà été servi y à peu de temps  .
je peux encore distribuer mais il faudrait du sang neuf.


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai pu servir que Grug. les autres ont dèjà été servi y à peu de temps  .
> je peux encore distribuer mais il faudrait du sang neuf.


i'm back


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> i'm back


Désolé idem


----------



## kisco (11 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai pu servir que Grug. les autres ont dèjà été servi y à peu de temps  .
> je peux encore distribuer mais il faudrait du sang neuf.



je parie que tu peux me toucher, toi, essaie pour voir


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> je parie que tu peux me toucher, toi, essaie pour voir


Vous devriez donner....


----------



## kisco (11 Août 2004)

et me*%&ç !!


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> i'm back



Moi aussi


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner....




.....à supermoquette


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> .....à supermoquette


Eric Blair, désolé
Supermoquette, je t'ai servi hier  , faut pas pousser non plus


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

C'est déjà fini, snif 



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Août 2004)

bon si il faut aller coup d'bouler dans les forum techniques


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2004)

Eh, oh, vous m'oubliez pas, hein... :hein:


----------



## _m_apman (11 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh, oh, vous m'oubliez pas, hein... :hein:


 Mais non, gentil WebO ! 
Faut être patient, c'est tout !


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh, oh, vous m'oubliez pas, hein... :hein:


Désolé Webo, je t'ai boulé y à pas longtemps   , je me souviens encore du retour :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (11 Août 2004)

hi girls


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Août 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> hi girls


Aujourd'hui c'était ma tournée Grug


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

meme pas un coup de boule aujourd'hui bande d'égoistes


----------



## _m_apman (11 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> meme pas un coup de boule aujourd'hui bande d'égoistes


  Tout simplement honteux !


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Bah, c'est le mois d'août, on sent une nette baisse de régime du coup de boule. 
Et pourtant ! On devrait au contraire profiter des absences pour prendre de l'avance ! 
SM, je sais pas si tu es toujours dans ma liste, mais de toute manière je ne peux pas bouler avant 22h00 ...


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

allez une petite distribution de coups des boule pour finir mes cartouches


----------



## Grug2 (11 Août 2004)

AOam :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> allez une petite distribution de coups des boule pour finir mes cartouches


Où tu trouves tes victimes?


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Où tu trouves tes victimes?


 ben ici


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben ici


et oui 
mais a force de les bouler trop souvent ca bloque  :hein:


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben ici


Nan, pas toi  . Où est-ce que piro trouve encore des gens à coup d'bouler?


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Nan, pas toi  . Où est-ce que piro trouve encore des gens à coup d'bouler?


piro les trouves sous les cadavres de bouteilles qui jonchent le bar 
plus serieusement dans ce fil


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Cadavre de bouteilles ? 
Ils ont bu sans moi ! 
Bande d'égoïstes !


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> piro les trouves sous les cadavres de bouteilles qui jonchent le bar
> plus serieusement dans ce fil


ben moi j'ai beau regarder tous les cadavres de bouteilles de ce fil, à chaque fois:"vous devriez...."


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'ai beau regarder tous les cadavres de bouteilles de ce fil, à chaque fois:"vous devriez...."


 c'est pô grave, bientot tu auras ça : 
Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est pô grave, bientot tu auras ça :
> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


Je sais bien  mais c'est la première fois que j'arrive pas à les écouler sur ce fil  
je vais donner à ceux qui ne réclamment pas sur d'autres fils.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

C'est ça c'est ça rigolez, c'est bien tôt mon tour, hin hin hin


----------



## root (11 Août 2004)

J'en veux j'en veux 

ça fait si longtemps


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien  mais c'est la première fois que j'arrive pas à les écouler sur ce fil
> je vais donner à ceux qui ne réclamment pas sur d'autres fils.



C'est vrai que c'est de plus en plus le cas, faut aller coup d'bouler ailleurs avant de pouvoir de nouveau le faire ici !


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2004)

:hein:    :mouais: 



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Non, mais ho !  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

bon Monsieur vBulletin, ca fait qql minutes que je devrais bouler siouplé


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

ahhhhhhh 5 coiups en 34 secondes, ca fait du bien d'taper du nioub'


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ahhhhhhh 5 coiups en 34 secondes, ca fait du bien d'taper du nioub'



... mais ça rapporte pas grand-chose...  :casse: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Moi je peux toujours pas bouler, mais par contre je peux reçevoir


----------



## _m_apman (11 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... mais ça rapporte pas grand-chose...  :casse: :love:


 Un peu de respect pour les petits porteurs / posteurs !!


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de respect pour les petits porteurs / posteurs !!



Tu vas t'en prendre une toi... :casse:   :love:  :love:


----------



## _m_apman (11 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas t'en prendre une toi... :casse:   :love:  :love:


  Vas-y, tape, ptite frappe ! 
 Tu m'auras pas !


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2004)

Ho !   
Je rêve pas ?  :hein: 
Je boule à 4 points maintenant !!!!    :love:


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2004)

Plus que 19 points avant le carré VIP !    :love:


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 19 points avant le carré VIP !    :love:



i'm still alive


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2004)

narf © maintenant je fait des coups a 10 points disco


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 19 points avant le carré VIP !    :love:



non, moins


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> narf © maintenant je fait des coups a 10 points disco



T'es passé admin?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'es passé admin?



Oui à côté


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2004)

c'est le 2 em pas


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> narf © maintenant je fait des coups a 10 points disco


 Moi je ne dirais pas non à un de ces coup-de-boules là  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne dirais pas non à un de ces coup-de-boules là  :love:



Les miens ont une autre saveur: sont suisses...     :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne dirais pas non à un de ces coup-de-boules là  :love:



_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._  :rose:


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les miens ont une autre saveur: sont suisses...     :love:



encore un truc avec des plantes bizarre


----------



## Gabi (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne dirais pas non à un de ces coup-de-boules là  :love:


C'est bien les filles ça : un coup à 10 points et elles ont plus aucune retenue ! Moi, j'coud'boule à 1 point mais au moins je sais m'en servir.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les miens ont une autre saveur: sont suisses...     :love:



fadasse quoi


----------



## spyan (11 Août 2004)

Juste une petite question, Comment faites vous pour creer une nouvelle discussion ???   

Merci d'avance pour votre aide .


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fadasse quoi



Tu vas t'en prendre un... un rouge?


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les miens ont une autre saveur: sont suisses...     :love:


 Fais péter, c du tout pareil, du tout bon  :rateau: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Fais péter, c du tout pareil, du tout bon  :rateau: :love:



T'es tjrs en-haut de la liste sur mon carnet à boules...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

pas reçu de coup de boules aujourd'hui, je demande à ce qu'on arrête ce système à la con


----------



## elektroseb (11 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas reçu de coup de boules aujourd'hui, je demande à ce qu'on arrête ce système à la con


 Désolé, la machine elle a dit non 
 (et elle est tétue la machine, c'est bien une fille, quand elle dit non, c'est non  )


----------



## molgow (11 Août 2004)

Ahh.. j'ai enfin une petite barre verte claire! 

Merci à mackie qui est celui qui m'a fait passer le palier des 500 pts!


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ahh.. j'ai enfin une petite barre verte claire!
> 
> Merci à mackie qui est celui qui m'a fait passer le palier des 500 pts!



Mais je suis sûr que tu en redemandes, alors voilà pour toi


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, la machine elle a dit non
> (et elle est tétue la machine, c'est bien une fille, quand elle dit non, c'est non  )



idem 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à elektroseb.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

une grève surprise


----------



## _m_apman (11 Août 2004)

Bon, j'en ai quelques uns en stock, mais j'ai pas encore decidé à qui je vais donner...


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite question, Comment faites vous pour creer une nouvelle discussion ???
> 
> Merci d'avance pour votre aide .



Tu choisis le forum où tu veux créer une nouvelle discussion et tu cliques en haut à gauche sur le bouton "Nouveau" !


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'en ai quelques uns en stock, mais j'ai pas encore decidé à qui je vais donner...



Allez, je t'aide : moi  ! Oui, je sais, j'ai souvent de bonnes idées...    :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Et quoi? 

Les coup-de-bouleurs sont en grève là?  :love:

J'attends


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu choisis le forum où tu veux créer une nouvelle discussion et tu cliques en haut à gauche sur le bouton "Nouveau" !



  



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et quoi?
> 
> Les coup-de-bouleurs sont en grève là?  :love:
> 
> J'attends



Te voilà servie !    :love:  :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas reçu de coup de boules aujourd'hui



Tu vois, il ne faut pas désesperer !


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Allez SM, ce soir t'as eu ton tour !


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Allez SM, ce soir t'as eu ton tour !





> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Déjà ??  

En revanche je suis toujours prêt à encaisser, alors m'oubliez pas


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Ben moi aussi, chargeur vide. 
Faut dire qu'il y a tellement de gens à qui je dois rendre un coup, pour m'avoir honteusement (mais délicieusement :love: ), frapper sans prévenir, que les coups s'épuisent vite !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ahh.. j'ai enfin une petite barre verte claire!




Met de la pommade...


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Met de la pommade...


a force de coup de bouler ta barre deviens plus longue et se colore en vert
c est un peu limite


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Une fois qu'on commence les coups de boules, c'est dur à s'arrêter :love: 

C'est comme une drogue :rateau:

J'suis d'ailleurs en manque là :rateau: siouplait :love:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Une fois qu'on commence les coups de boules, c'est dur à s'arrêter :love:
> 
> C'est comme une drogue :rateau:
> 
> J'suis d'ailleurs en manque là :rateau: siouplait :love:




Tiens c'est la premiere fois que j'en trouve une qui en redemande... je me fais vieux ou quoi?


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Une fois qu'on commence les coups de boules, c'est dur à s'arrêter :love:
> 
> C'est comme une drogue :rateau:
> 
> J'suis d'ailleurs en manque là :rateau: siouplait :love:


plus de cartouche desole 
mais j te mets dans ma liste pour dans 24h


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

petite distribution vespérale effectuée


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Mes coups de boules sont passés à 3  la grande classe :style:  qui n'en veut  :love:


----------



## Macounette (11 Août 2004)

z'êtes bavards par ici dites donc  bon, distrib' finie... mes petits pif-paf à 2 points sont partis...  et merci pour les coup-d'boules.... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mes coups de boules sont passés à 3  la grande classe :style:  qui n'en veut  :love:




  hein?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mes coups de boules sont passés à 3  la grande classe :style:  qui n'en veut  :love:



 :mouais:  ben plus doucement  :casse:  :hosto:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> hein?


 Tu viens de recevoir toi... :love:

par contre, tu peux toujours donner, je suis pas contre


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens de recevoir toi... :love:
> 
> par contre, tu peux toujours donner, je suis pas contre




2 fois d'affilée! A mon age c'est pas raisonnable!


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mes coups de boules sont passés à 3  la grande classe :style:  qui n'en veut  :love:


     :bebe:  :bebe:    :rateau:  :rose:  :love:  :love:


----------



## House M.D. (11 Août 2004)

Moi j'en veux ce soir, je suis chaude pour une partie de coups de boule... :love: :love: :love:

Enlevez pas le "coups" bande de pervers !


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Tu as déjà reçu petit gourmand :love:

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Eric Blair"


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en veux ce soir, je suis chaude pour une partie de coups de boule... :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Enlevez pas le "coups" bande de pervers !


rho dommage plus de coups a distribuer dans ma reserve


----------



## Grug (12 Août 2004)

Bon, à part moi, 
qui n'en veut ?


----------



## _m_apman (12 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bon, à part moi,
> qui n'en veut ?


 Moi !


----------



## _m_apman (12 Août 2004)

Ah oui, tournée du matin, chagrin ! 
 Quoi, vous êtes sensibles du nez, de bon matin ?


----------



## root (12 Août 2004)

J'suis toujours partant!

J'fais une tournée dans 20 mn


----------



## root (12 Août 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en veux ce soir, je suis chaude pour une partie de coups de boule... :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Enlevez pas le "coups" bande de pervers !


 
Moi c'est l'matin que j'suis chaud :love: , mais désolé t'as déjà eu ton lot de coup...  

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Naru Narusegawa.
​


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)




----------



## _m_apman (12 Août 2004)

Quoi ? 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bon, à part moi,
> qui n'en veut ?



"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug."


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Bon, j'ai plein d'ennuis, et même mon mac est faché (enfin, la panthère, Os9, lui, est toujours vaillant !). 

Alors remontez moi le moral ! Frappez moi !


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mes coups de boules sont passés à 3  la grande classe :style:  qui n'en veut  :love:


Ouais !  
J'avais pas vu mais moi je suis passé à 4 !  Fête power ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 :king: :style: :love:


----------



## _m_apman (12 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Fête power !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bah, fête péter, alors !


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Bah, fête péter, alors !


Déjà servi il y a peu ! 
Un autre candidat ?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Déjà servi il y a peu !
> Un autre candidat ?



Moi! Va faire un tour dans OS X


----------



## piro (12 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Déjà servi il y a peu !
> Un autre candidat ?


toujours partant pour un petit coup de boule des familles


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Désolé ... J'avais droit à deux coups de boule ce matin, et j'ai fini ma tournée.
Je te mets sur ma liste pour 22h00 ce soir !


----------



## Bassman (12 Août 2004)

Quelqu'un veut bien m'en coller un de coud'boule, j'arrive pasa me reveiller ce midi


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Août 2004)

bon, ben, distrib' quotidienne  
(que 4 à distribuer, j'ai une dette et il faut que je retrouve mon créancier  )


----------



## elektroseb (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un veut bien m'en coller un de coud'boule, j'arrive pasa me reveiller ce midi


 Toujours pas:
 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Heu Elektro faudrait te calmer ... Je t'ais vu tenter une remontée ! 
Il est interdit de me doubler ! C'est comme sur la route, çà m'énerve les gars qui accélèrent et te repassent parce qu'ils ont pas supporté qu'on leur soit passé devant !   

Bon ... Mon score bouge pas beaucoup ! Heureusement qu'une âme charitable à gros calibre à penser à moi hier.  Qu'elle en soit mille fois remerciée.


----------



## elektroseb (12 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Heu Elektro faudrait te calmer ... Je t'ais vu tenter une remontée !
> Il est interdit de me doubler ! C'est comme sur la route, çà m'énerve les gars qui accélèrent et te repassent parce qu'ils ont pas supporté qu'on leur soit passé devant !
> 
> Bon ... Mon score bouge pas beaucoup ! Heureusement qu'une âme charitable à gros calibre à penser à moi hier.  Qu'elle en soit mille fois remerciée.


 Mais euuuh!!, pourquoi tu dis ça? je suis toujours derrière moi! 

 En plus, vu mon ancienneté et le peu de posts que je fais, je ne pense pas être pret de te rattrapper


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

L'ancienneté n'a rien à voir avec les coups de boule que tu reçois !
Mais bon, si certains veulent m'en donner pour çà, qu'ils ne se gènent pas !
Je promets de faire une pause ... Quand je serais 1er.


----------



## Bassman (12 Août 2004)

c'est pas pres d'arriver


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

des coups de boule svp pour quelqu'un qui a passer sa nuit a faire switcher un pote, la ciommmande de son powerbook 15 pouces va partir ce we


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas pres d'arriver


Qui a dit que c'était pour bientôt ? 

SM, moi aussi j'ai fait un switcher cette semaine, et peut être même encore un ce week-end ! On doit étudier ses besoins Dimanche.


----------



## root (12 Août 2004)

Me demande d'un coup si un Mac c'est une si bonne affaire...

Vu comme ça à l'air dur de convaincre les gens que c'est la bonne solution, vous êtes surs de vos arguments ?


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Sûrs !
Mais les gens sont tellement intoxiqués par les médias (ordi=PC), les pubs, les grandes surfaces, et les vendeurs, que leur expliquer qu'il existe un autre monde meilleur, c'est pas de la tarte !
Ensuite reste le problème de la disponibilité de certaines applications ... Voilà pourquoi Apple doit chercher à gagner des parts de marché ! Sans çà pas de softs ... Et sans softs ... plus de mac.


----------



## _m_apman (12 Août 2004)

<moderator enabled=true style=funny>
Excusez-moi de vous rapeller à l'ordre, mais vous êtes au bar et plus précisément dans le thread des castagneurs... 
Alors oui, on peut esayer de justifier notre mérite de diverses manières, mais n'oublions pas l'essentiel.
Merci.
</moderator>


----------



## Bassman (12 Août 2004)

Il nous fait une crise de nioubisme le _m_apman ???


----------



## _m_apman (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il nous fait une crise de nioubisme le _m_apman ???


 Oui alors, je ne vois pas le rapport mais tu vas te faire un plaisir de me l'expliquer, hein bassou ?
Nan, parce que je suis major depuis hier Monsieur !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Me demande d'un coup si un Mac c'est une si bonne affaire...
> 
> Vu comme ça à l'air dur de convaincre les gens que c'est la bonne solution, vous êtes surs de vos arguments ?



Lol, faut dire qu'un gars qui a 15 ans de pc dans les pattes flippe a mort devant le switch  

Par exemple je lui ai branché son écran derrière le powerbook et il a halluciné, c'est dire, et je parle mê^me pas de son HD USB2 qu'il croyait perdu   

bon ok on était saoul comme des huitres


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il nous fait une crise de nioubisme le _m_apman ???



T'as le pot de peinture blanche bassou? je crois qu'il est mûr pour la punition de l'iPod l'nioub'


----------



## _m_apman (12 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as le pot de peinture blanche bassou? je crois qu'il est mûr pour la punition de l'iPod l'nioub'


 Je la connais, votre punition...
Même pas peur...


----------



## Eric Blair (12 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des coups de boule svp



Tu demandes beaucoup mais tu donnes peu   ...     :rateau: ... je sens que ça va être ma fête     :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (12 Août 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à _m_apman.


----------



## Eric Blair (12 Août 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.


----------



## Eric Blair (12 Août 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Hurrican.


----------



## root (12 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon ok on était saoul comme des huitres


c'est donc plus dur de convaincre un PCiste au switch quand il est bourré... bon à savoir


----------



## Eric Blair (12 Août 2004)

Enfin une personne à qui je peux mettre un coup de boule, ouf


----------



## House M.D. (12 Août 2004)

Coucou, je suis là, qui veut m'en donner? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (12 Août 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Coucou, je suis là, qui veut m'en donner? :love: :love: :love:


pas moi, ça ne marche pas, désolé


----------



## root (12 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Enfin une personne à qui je peux mettre un coup de boule, ouf


merci merci blairounet


----------



## root (12 Août 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Coucou, je suis là, qui veut m'en donner? :love: :love: :love:


T'en as jamais assez hein ?


----------



## spyan (12 Août 2004)

Je vous en prie DOnnez moi des Coups de boules , j'aime ça !!


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Z'allez quand même pas me laisser avec un zéro pointé, alors que je suis en pleine déprime ! C'est pas sympa 
Mon coeur souffre de tant d'ignorance, et c'est dur ...


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Spyan il est à chier ton logo ! 

Cà c'est beau !


----------



## Bassman (12 Août 2004)

Tient j'vais te laisser deprimer encore un peu alors


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tient j'vais te laisser deprimer encore un peu alors


 Ouais, ben compte pas sur mes coudboules alors 
Et je vais voter SuperMoquette à la place !


----------



## kisco (12 Août 2004)

quelques chanceux ont pu bénéficier de mes coupdboules !! 

allez-y maintenant, défoulez vous sur moi !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben compte pas sur mes coudboules alors
> Et je vais voter SuperMoquette à la place !



non je suis pas balladur ssarko


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Tu demandes beaucoup mais tu donnes peu   ...     :rateau: ... je sens que ça va être ma fête     :love:



ben imagine la liste d'attente avec tous ceux qui me boule, banane   on verra a 19h si y a une place pour toi  :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des coups de boule svp pour quelqu'un qui a passer sa nuit a faire switcher un pote, la ciommmande de son powerbook 15 pouces va partir ce we


 Moi aussi j'ai essayé de faire switcher un pote. Il en avait marre de windows, ça fait deuxmois qu'il attendait de commander son iBook mais en fin de compte son père lui achète un PC portable à la Fnac, par contre sa soeur s'est acheté un Mac et le père a l'air intéressé aussi


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Août 2004)

Il doit m'en rester deux ou trois, c'est pour qui n'en veut


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> par contre sa soeur s'est acheté un



T'as une photo? pasque le reste je m'en fous


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Il doit m'en rester deux ou trois, c'est pour qui n'en veut


 Moi ! :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Moi ! :love:


Moi je voudrais bien, mais la machine elle dit nan  
(vous devriez.....


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> (vous devriez.....


"Donner vos points à Hurrican !"    
Voilà ce que la machine devrait dire.  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

Et aussi un peu à Modern hein  retour garanti  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)




----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Pas avant 22h ... 
Et si mon Mac veux bien redémarrer sous X !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2004)

Distribution quotidienne effectuée...  :casse: :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Août 2004)

La machine elle a dit oui pour Modern_Thing  
Supermoquette, pour la troisième fois depuis hier la machine dit nan   
(par contre je suis sûr qu'elle dit oui pour un retour)


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

Voilààààà! Qui d'autre? :love:


----------



## _m_apman (12 Août 2004)

En passant, je me dis que Communauté Mac ou pas, la répartition des point discos sur ces forums ressemble à celle de l'argent sur cette terre : 20% des membres concentrent 80% des richesses.
Tout cela est bien triste.

J'ai envie de croire que cela peut changer... 

_Oui, je sais : le nioub a encore pété un cable..._


----------



## spyan (12 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Spyan il est à chier ton logo !
> 
> Cà c'est beau !



Désolé Hurrican mais je prefère les voitures allemandes aux voitures américaines !!!

Il est pas beau ton logo!!


----------



## elektroseb (12 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> En passant, je me dis que Communauté Mac ou pas, la répartition des point discos sur ces forums ressemble à celle de l'argent sur cette terre : 20% des membres concentrent 80% des richesses.
> Tout cela est bien triste.
> 
> J'ai envie de croire que cela peut changer...
> ...








 Coup de bouleurs, coup de bouleuses, il faut pendre SM par les moustaches et Bassman par les oreilles!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

Frappez et vous recevrez     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

Attention mon chargeur est plein


----------



## spyan (12 Août 2004)

Vas y tire,!!!!     je t'attend!!  :sleep:


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Attention mon chargeur est plein


 Bon, dès que je peux, tu vas voir laquelle tu vas prendre :love:


----------



## elektroseb (12 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, dès que je peux, tu vas voir laquelle tu vas prendre :love:


 Mici Modern :love:

 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.


----------



## spyan (12 Août 2004)

Donnez dooonez donez dooonez  moi  et dieu vous le rendra        


(Moi aussi je vous le rendrais !!!! )


----------



## elektroseb (12 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> (Moi aussi je vous le rendrais !!!! )


 Attends d'avoir posté 50 messages pour rendre, sinon, tes coups de boule seront neutres (0 points)


----------



## spyan (12 Août 2004)

Ok merci du Tuyau !!!


----------



## spyan (12 Août 2004)

Je vous le rendrai .... (dans 23 messages )


----------



## elektroseb (12 Août 2004)

regardes là pour plus d'infos


----------



## macmarco (12 Août 2004)

Walà !  
une tournée, une !


----------



## Piewhy (12 Août 2004)

Distribution générale mais je sais pas combien de coup de boule je peux donner...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Distribution générale mais je sais pas combien de coup de boule je peux donner...



Merci le liègeois. :love:


----------



## macmarco (12 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Distribution générale mais je sais pas combien de coup de boule je peux donner...




A charge de revanche !


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Août 2004)

bon il doit m'en rester un  
(macmarco désolé je ne peux t'envoyer le retour, j'ai du te bouler y'a pas longtemps)


----------



## macmarco (12 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> bon il doit m'en rester un
> (macmarco désolé je ne peux t'envoyer le retour, j'ai du te bouler y'a pas longtemps)


----------



## spyan (12 Août 2004)

Et un bon coup de boule pour Macmaro , un !!!   
Distribution générale mais je sais pas non plus combien je peux donner ...  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Août 2004)

Spyan, je t'ai boulé
 
mais surtout si tu veux envoyer un retour, fait moi plaisir, attend d'avoir 50 messages  
nan je plaisante  
en fait il m'en reste un


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Et un bon coup de boule pour Macmaro , un !!!
> Distribution générale mais je sais pas non plus combien je peux donner ...  :rose:  :rose:


tu peux donner 5 coups, mais ils ne valent rien avant tes 50 premiers messages


----------



## spyan (12 Août 2004)

ok mais pourquoi tout le monde me dit ca?  tu peux expliquer please ??

T'in quiète je te boule dès que j' ai 50 messages


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

Et quoi, ça jump ici?


----------



## spyan (12 Août 2004)

Ok merci plus que 17 messages  lol


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> ok mais pourquoi tout le monde me dit ca?  tu peux expliquer please ??
> 
> T'in quiète je te boule dès que j' ai 50 messages


parcequ'on prefère tous que ton coup d'boule rapporte  
ta barre disco indique 0 (car inferieur à 50 post) après 50 post ton coup d'boule vaut 1 point disco


----------



## spyan (12 Août 2004)

Ah ok je commence à comprendre


----------



## fanou (12 Août 2004)

j'ai l'impression que ma boule est en panne !  
vous pouvez cliquez dessus pour voir svp ?


----------



## _m_apman (12 Août 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'impression que ma boule est en panne !
> vous pouvez cliquez dessus pour voir svp ?


Merde, je crois que je me suis fait avoir !


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Désolé Hurrican mais je prefère les voitures allemandes aux voitures américaines !!!
> 
> Il est pas beau ton logo!!



Quand on est ignorant ... 

Aston-Martin est anglais pas américain. Le logo normalement y a que l'aile bien sûr, mais j'avais d'image sous la main.
C'est la seule marque avec Rolls-Royce qui garanti ses voitures à vie. Elle a d'ailleurs le meilleur score de fiabilité. Depuis 1913 et la 1ère voiture, 75% des voitures sorties sont en état de rouler. Les autres ont été détruites dans des accidents, la guerre, etc ...  Tu peux pas dire çà te tes voitures allemandes !
Et puis, une Aston, non seulement c'est beau, c'est luxueux, mais çà pousse ! Et fort ! Le V12 6L est sans équivalent.
Le poids bien sûr, n'en fait pas une SuperSport, mais bon c'est pas fait pour les circuits se genre de bagnole, c'est fait pour prendre son pied. 
Et entre guillemets, le feulement du V12 Aston est reconnu par tous comme étant le plus beau de tous ... Même les Ferraristes pourtant très intégristes admettent çà.  Une Testarossa ou un Flat6 font vraiment casserole à côté ! 
Et puis bon çà se paye ... Une Aston c'est mini 120.000 ¤.


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Ah ok je commence à comprendre


 ayé, j'ai pu te bouler :love:


----------



## Bassman (13 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Quand on est ignorant ...
> 
> Aston-Martin est anglais pas américain. Le logo normalement y a que l'aile bien sûr, mais j'avais d'image sous la main.
> C'est la seule marque avec Rolls-Royce qui garanti ses voitures à vie. Elle a d'ailleurs le meilleur score de fiabilité. Depuis 1913 et la 1ère voiture, 75% des voitures sorties sont en état de rouler. Les autres ont été détruites dans des accidents, la guerre, etc ...  Tu peux pas dire çà te tes voitures allemandes !
> ...



Et ben dis donc, tout ca pour oublier que la voiture est un moyen simple de locomotion, "un traine fion" comme on dit par chez moi, donc peut importe sa gueule et son prix du moment que ca traine le fion du point A au point B, c'est bien tout ce qu'on lui demande


----------



## House M.D. (13 Août 2004)

J'en veux, j'ai soif, donnez moi des coups de boule !   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et ben dis donc, tout ca pour oublier que la voiture est un moyen simple de locomotion, "un traine fion" comme on dit par chez moi, donc peut importe sa gueule et son prix du moment que ca traine le fion du point A au point B, c'est bien tout ce qu'on lui demande


simple, clair, précis.  

ça mérite in coudboul...


argh, en fait le mossieur du forum il veut pas


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ...du moment que ca traine le fion du point A au point B, c'est bien tout ce qu'on lui demande


C'est bien pour çà que ma voiture pour rouler c'est une 205 diesel. 
N'empêche qu'une Aston-Martin, c'est quelque chose hors du commun. 

Bon personne me boule là ... 
C'est quoi cette conspiration ? 
J'ai eu droit qu'à 2 malheureux coups de boule hier. 

Boulez moi. Svp, bouleeezzz moiiiii. 
Je ne veux pas redescendre dans le bas du classement ! 
J'ai besoin qu'on m'aime ! :love:


----------



## kisco (13 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon personne me boule là ...
> C'est quoi cette conspiration ?
> J'ai eu droit qu'à 2 malheureux coups de boule hier.
> 
> ...



et moi aussi, je suis encore là pour 3 jours !  :love:


----------



## _m_apman (13 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> et moi aussi, je suis encore là pour 3 jours !  :love:


 Paf !


----------



## root (13 Août 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> J'en veux, j'ai soif, donnez moi des coups de boule !   :love: :love: :love:


Essaie de devenir significative dans tes coups boule aussi hein ;-) (faut poster + que 50 messages, un petit effort tu y arriveras!)


----------



## root (13 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> et moi aussi, je suis encore là pour 3 jours ! :love:


j'peux plus !


----------



## elektroseb (13 Août 2004)

Salut les bagarreurs! 

 La forme ce matin?
 Bon, la machine ne veut toujours pas que je boule


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2004)

moi j'ai boulé ceux que je pouvais bouler, désolé pour les autres


----------



## _m_apman (13 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai boulé ceux que je pouvais bouler, désolé pour les autres


 Pareil !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

me manque 8 points pour en avoir une plus longue


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Août 2004)

Ben, j'enai marre du Dj, en plus il pique  
y'a distrib pour ceux qui veulent (mais qui peuvent)


----------



## golf (13 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Ah ok je commence à comprendre








- Vieux motard que jamais 
- Vi mais là, on est peut être dans la mouise ​


----------



## golf (13 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> ...
> J'ai besoin qu'on m'aime ! :love:








- Mouai ! Mais ce peut être un piège  :mouais: 
- Bah, on va changer son pseudo ! Narcysse, cela te va ​


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - Mouai ! Mais ce peut être un piège :mouais:
> - Bah, on va changer son pseudo ! Narcysse, cela te va
> ​



Pas question ! J'ai pas dit "je m'aime" que je sache !
Même si c'est vrai que je suis exceptionnel !  :love:


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Quand on est ignorant ...
> 
> Aston-Martin est anglais pas américain. Le logo normalement y a que l'aile bien sûr, mais j'avais d'image sous la main.
> C'est la seule marque avec Rolls-Royce qui garanti ses voitures à vie. Elle a d'ailleurs le meilleur score de fiabilité. Une Aston c'est mini 120.000 ¤.



Je suis désolé de te dire que c'est toi l' ignorant!!  
Car comme je te le dis Aston Martin n'est PLUS une marque Anglaise, mais malheuresement une marque américaine. Car elle appartient au groupe Ford.  Désolé, mais je pense sincèrement que j' en connais un plus grand rayon sur les Aston Martin.
Et pourfinir car j' ai horreur d' étaler ma science  ( La culture c'est comme la confiture, moins on en a, plus on l' étale  )plus aucune marque de voiture est anglaise hormis Rover & MG, mais pour combien de temps encore???
En effet Rolce Roys appartient à BMW, Bentley à Volkswagen, Aston Martin et Jaguar appartiennent à Ford ....     

Mais bon je crois ca te vaut un bon coup de boule quand meme non???


----------



## Eric Blair (13 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et ben dis donc, tout ca pour oublier que la voiture est un moyen simple de locomotion, "un traine fion" comme on dit par chez moi, donc peut importe sa gueule et son prix du moment que ca traine le fion du point A au point B, c'est bien tout ce qu'on lui demande



Pas d'accord avec toi  ... Malheureusement il est vrai que 99% des automobiles actuelles se ressemblent toutes et sont construites comme des véhicules "utilitaires"... et pourtant à l'origine, l'automobile était un objet d'exception conçu pour le plaisir du sport ou du grand tourisme, un symbole de la liberté individuelle, un moyen de ressentir des émotions particulières et uniques, de découvrir des nouveau lieux, de s'émerveiller à la vue de paysages ennivrants... mais au fils des années la voiture est devenue un banal objet de consommation qui ne sert comme tu le dis, et c'est bien triste, qu'à transporter les gens d'un point A à un point B, le plus souvent domicile/boulot, domicile/centres commerciaux, domicile/vacances... on peut faire un parallèle avec le début de la micro-informatique des années 70 jusqu'à la fin des année 80. La plupart des machines qui sont sorties à cette époque étaient bien plus excitantes que les machines actuelles toutes plus ou moins identiques et sans saveur...  Avant je pouvais dire en utilisant un ordinateur : grâce à cet objet, je vais à la découverte de territoires inconnus, je peux explorer des choses dont je n'avais même pas idée... avec l'informatique actuelle, je dis juste : j'utilise tel logiciel pour faire telles choses... Le micro-ordinateur, tout comme l'automobile, sont devenus uniquement des outils... c'est triste, où est passée la magie dans tout ça ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

la magie de l'automobile mouahahaahahahaha excellente celle-là


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord avec toi  ... Malheureusement il est vrai que 99% des automobiles actuelles se ressemblent toutes et sont construites comme des véhicules "utilitaires"... et pourtant à l'origine, l'automobile était un objet d'exception conçu pour le plaisir du sport ou du grand tourisme, un symbole de la liberté individuelle, un moyen de ressentir des émotions particulières et uniques, de découvrir des nouveau lieux, de s'émerveiller à la vue de paysages ennivrants... mais au fils des années la voiture est devenue un banal objet de consommation qui ne sert comme tu le dis, et c'est bien triste, qu'à transporter les gens d'un point A à un point B, le plus souvent domicile/boulot, domicile/centres commerciaux, domicile/vacances... on peut faire un parallèle avec le début de la micro-informatique des années 70 jusqu'à la fin des année 80. La plupart des machines qui sont sorties à cette époque étaient bien plus excitantes que les machines actuelles toutes plus ou moins identiques et sans saveur...  Avant je pouvais dire en utilisant un ordinateur : grâce à cet objet, je vais à la découverte de territoires inconnus, je peux explorer des choses dont je n'avais même pas idée... avec l'informatique actuelle, je dis juste : j'utilise tel logiciel pour faire telles choses... Le micro-ordinateur, tout comme l'automobile, sont devenus uniquement des outils... c'est triste, où est passée la magie dans tout ça ?



Bien Dit Eric !!!   Vive l'automobile ....

Supermoquette = Super 5 ?? :love: , non c'est juste une question comme ça ....


----------



## fanou (13 Août 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'impression que ma boule est en panne !
> vous pouvez cliquez dessus pour voir svp ?


 j'en ai quand même attrapé 2 avec  ça !! 
  Merci d'avoir vérifié


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

super 5? c'est quoi ça?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

ah j'oubliais au lieu de dire des connerie boules-moi


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai quand même attrapé 2 avec  ça !!
> Merci d'avoir vérifié



Elle était en panne d'essence ???,


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah j'oubliais au lieu de dire des connerie boules-moi



Une super 5 c'est une R5 turbo !!! une vieille renault , tu connais j' en suis sur !!

Je te boule dès que je peux, normalement dans quelques heures


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

Et bien non Spyan, Aston-Martin est toujours britannique ...
Oui, Aston-Martin est désormais dans le giron de Ford, mais celà ne veut pas dire que la société est américaine !
Si tu vas voir où la société Aston-martin est enregistrée, tu verras que c'est bien en Grande-Bretagne ...
C'est comme dire que Seat est allemand ... Non Seat fait partie du groupe allemand VAG, mais la marque Seat est toujours espagnole.

Quand à la culture Aston-Martin, je suis tomber dedans étant petit, si tu veux on peut s'amuser.


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et bien non Spyan, Aston-Martin est toujours britannique ...
> Oui, Aston-Martin est désormais dans le giron de Ford, mais celà ne veut pas dire que la société est américaine !
> Si tu vas voir où la société Aston-martin est enregistrée, tu verras que c'est bien en Grande-Bretagne ...
> C'est comme dire que Seat est allemand ... Non Seat fait partie du groupe allemand VAG, mais la marque Seat est toujours espagnole.
> ...



Désolé mais à partir du moment où 51% des parts d'une société appartiennent à une personne ou à un groupe, cette société appartient à cette personne et prend donc sa nationnalité ...

Moi aussi je m' y connais bien Aston Martin, pour avoir meme eu le privilège de conduire pendant un petit moment la plus rare des Aston Martin; la V8 by Ogle 1974, prodduite seulemnt à 2 exemplaires dans le monde ....


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Août 2004)

boulez moi en Aston-Martin ou en super cinq, mais boulez moi


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

Une société est de la nationalité du pays où elle est enregistrée. Qu'elle appartienne à n'importe qui.


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Août 2004)

Hurrican, la machine a enfin dit oui pour toi


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Une société est de la nationalité du pays où elle est enregistrée. Qu'elle appartienne à n'importe qui.


ouai, sinon on peut considerer que tout les grosses societés appartiennent à des retraités de Floride


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

Pfff, c ' éest une société Américaine puisqu' elle appartient a des américains...


----------



## Eric Blair (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah j'oubliais au lieu de dire des connerie boules-moi



Au lieu de m'bouler -puisque t'en'es pas capable- continue à dire des conneries...


----------



## Eric Blair (13 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> boulez moi en Aston-Martin ou en super cinq, mais boulez moi





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à mac-aïoli.



Désolè


----------



## Eric Blair (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la magie de l'automobile mouahahaahahahaha excellente celle-là



  :mouais:  :mouais: ... Tu peux développer stp ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Désolè


Les temps sont durs  
pas le moindre petit boulage depuis hier


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

Moi je vous boule dès que je peux mais il faudra attendre quelques heures, au fait commbien de coup de boule on peut donner ??


----------



## Eric Blair (13 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Les temps sont durs
> pas le moindre petit boulage depuis hier



A qui le dis-tu ! 

Boulez moi, mais boulez moi bon sang !


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

attends encore un petit peu, tu vas l' avoir ton cup de boule !!


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vous boule dès que je peux mais il faudra attendre quelques heures, au fait commbien de coup de boule on peut donner ??


Théoriquement cinq.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais: ... Tu peux développer stp ?



ouais, mouahahahaahahahahaah excellente celle-là


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

Pourquoi théoriquement ????   bizzzzzzare


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi théoriquement ????   bizzzzzzare


J'ai toujours l'impression qu'on m'en vole un ou deux :hein: 
Nan, c'est bien cinq


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

ah là là ces nioub' faut tout leur expliquer. c'est 5, point final, mais si tu ne boules pas tout d'un coup, la machine tiens compte de ton dernier boulage donc tu as l'impression que c'est pas 5 par jour


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

Au fait comment on fait pour avoir 3 étoiles *** ??


----------



## _m_apman (13 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Au fait comment on fait pour avoir 3 étoiles *** ??


 On lit la FAQ !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Au fait comment on fait pour avoir 3 étoiles *** ??


ah là là ces nioub' faut tout leur expliquer. tout est expliqué dans la FAQ du forum


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Au fait comment on fait pour avoir 3 étoiles *** ??


Plus de messages  
sinon, là t'as tes ciquante posts et donc un point disco nan?  
tu m'aurais pas promis un boulage hier?


----------



## _m_apman (13 Août 2004)

Arf, comment je vous ai grillés, mac-aïoli et supermoquette ! 
 Le vieux nioub a des reflexes ! :rateau:


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

oui merci de me le rappeller j' allais presque oublier !! sauf qu'il faut que j' attende quelques heures...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Arf, comment je vous ai grillés, mac-aïoli et supermoquette !
> Le vieux nioub a des reflexes ! :rateau:


oui mais pas de points disco


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

Supermoquette ; comment se fait il que tu n'es qu'une étoile jaune alors que tu      as posté plus de 3000 messages ( ouffff)??


----------



## _m_apman (13 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette ; comment se fait il que tu n'es qu'une étoile jaune alors que tu as posté plus de 3000 messages ( ouffff)??


  Tu le fais exprès, non ? :hein:


----------



## Eric Blair (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouais, mouahahahaahahahahaah excellente celle-là



Ben, si je te fais rire, ça mérite bien un petit coup de boule, non  ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> On lit la FAQ !


Il faut te le dire comment


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette ; comment se fait il que tu n'es qu'une étoile jaune alors que tu      as posté plus de 3000 messages ( ouffff)??


Si tu étais allé voir la FAQ tu saurais pourquoi...


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

0 ok je viens de Capter... 1000 à 3999 messages --->> 1 étoile jaune....  Pardon  ok je sors!!


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Août 2004)

bon , je vais faire un tour et je veux etre boulé avant mon retour


----------



## Eric Blair (13 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette ; comment se fait il que tu n'es qu'une étoile jaune alors que tu      as posté plus de 3000 messages ( ouffff)??



Arrête de flooder et lit la FAQ !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> 0 ok je viens de Capter... 1000 à 3999 messages --->> 1 étoile jaune....  Pardon  ok je sors!!


1000 à 4999, 'tain si tu sais même pas lire on est mal


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

ah oui attend je nettoie mes lunettes, qui sont presque aussi belles que les tiennes.... lol


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> On lit la FAQ !


 Nan! on lit la FAQ


----------



## _m_apman (13 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan! on lit la FAQ


 Non, on la lit la question du monsieur ! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan! on lit la FAQ


AH nan, on lit la FAQ


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

Ca y est je l'ai lu , je peux rentrer ???


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Non, on la lit la question du monsieur ! :rateau:


 La question etait



			
				spyan a dit:
			
		

> Au fait comment on fait pour avoir 3 étoiles *** ??


 Et mon lien y repond entièrement et de facon quasi-exhaustive


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est je l'ai lu , je peux rentrer ???


 Allez, c'est bon entre...


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

Oui merci de ton aide précieuse Jpmiss cela te vaudra un bon coupe de boule


----------



## _m_apman (13 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La question etait
> 
> 
> Et mon lien y repond entièrement et de facon quasi-exhaustive


 En effet, en 24 pages ! :rateau:
Compte tenu des difficulté de notre nouvel ami, je pense que c'est peut-être trop !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Oui merci de ton aide précieuse Jpmiss cela te vaudra un bon coupe de boule


On voit que tu click pas sur les liens qu'on te donne


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On voit que tu click pas sur les liens qu'on te donne



Si si mais malheureseument , on ne peut pas se déconnecter en cliquant sur un lien contenu dans un message, dommage; 

Les choses sont tellement bien faites sur Macgénération...


----------



## _m_apman (13 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Si si mais malheureseument , on ne peut pas se déconnecter en cliquant sur un lien contenu dans un message, dommage;
> 
> Les choses sont tellement bien faites sur Macgénération...


 Non, c'est plutôt la faute de jpmiss ! :rateau:
     Tiens, clique là, tu vas m'en dire des nouvelles...


----------



## Eric Blair (13 Août 2004)

Scrogneugneu   !



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à _m_apman.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est plutôt la faute de jpmiss ! :rateau:
> Tiens, clique là, tu vas m'en dire des nouvelles...


 Crotte c'est vrai j'avais oublié de modifier le le N° a la fin du lien


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Les choses sont tellement bien faites sur Macgénération...


 Si les choses étaient si bien faites sur Macgé ça fait longtemps que je pourrais boire du champ à l'oeil au lieu de faire la bise au Dj qui, vous l'aurez noté, est beaucoup moins sexy que la soeur de son cousin (c'est à dire sa cousine) :hein:


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est plutôt la faute de jpmiss ! :rateau:
> Tiens, clique là, tu vas m'en dire des nouvelles...



Ah non désolé cane marche toujours pas !!!


----------



## Piewhy (13 Août 2004)

Bon Bon Bon (et non pas Bon BonBon...) Coup de boule distibué! en esperant en recevoir tout autant...

Sur ce, en vous remerciant bonsoir...


----------



## _m_apman (13 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Ah non désolé cane marche toujours pas !!!


 C'est pas très honnête de modifier les propos (en l'occurence un lien) des gens qu'on cite... 

Tu cumules un peu, toi ! :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2004)

Voilà... vous avez reçu...


----------



## _m_apman (13 Août 2004)

Je vais pas faire ma Roselyne (ou Golf immitant Roselyne) mais je suis dans l'obligation de dire : Ah bon ?!


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas faire ma Roselyne (ou Golf immitant Roselyne) mais je suis dans l'obligation de dire : Ah bon ?!



_Vous devriez offrir... avant d'en offrir à _m_apman._   :rateau: Par contre, je veux bien...


----------



## _m_apman (13 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez offrir... avant d'en offrir à _m_apman._   :rateau: Par contre, je veux bien...


Ben non, mon pauvre... Désolé... :rose: 


			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voilà... vous avez reçu...


wooooh, je me suis fait une fausse joie


----------



## macmarco (13 Août 2004)

Et ben voilà !


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et ben voilà !


hein! voilà quoi?


----------



## macmarco (13 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> hein! voilà quoi?



Tournée effectuée !


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tournée effectuée !



:casse: Merci     :love:   

D'autres? Je veux faire le plein pour le week-end...  :casse:


----------



## elektroseb (13 Août 2004)

Idem


----------



## fanou (13 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tournée effectuée !


merci ! :love: 
le travail serait bien long sans les forums....


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

L'heure approche, préparez vos casques ! 
Et merci aux deux donateurs qui m'ont permis aujourd'hui de ne pas faire de surplace.


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> L'heure approche, préparez vos casques !
> Et merci aux deux donateurs qui m'ont permis aujourd'hui de ne pas faire de surplace.



je suis prêt


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

Pour l'instant t'es blacklisté ... je fais mon petit tour en t'en réservant un, au cas où tu sortirais ...


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2004)

il y a intérêt


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

En plus la signature ça marche même pas...


----------



## Malkovitch (13 Août 2004)

quelqu'un aurait 'il vu Mame Annthrax ? c'est pour une livraison en retard de coup de boule.  :bebe:


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a intérêt



Je réessaierais demain ... Tu es toujours bloqué. 
En revanche 5 personnes viennent de se prendre chacun 4 pains dans la tronche !


----------



## Bassman (13 Août 2004)

allezun tit effort plus que 40 points avant la nouvelle centaine, j'attend vos coups de boule


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> allezun tit effort plus que 40 points avant la nouvelle centaine, j'attend vos coups de boule



Merci poilu.


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> allezun tit effort plus que 40 points avant la nouvelle centaine, j'attend vos coups de boule



m'oublie pas


----------



## elektroseb (14 Août 2004)

Je ne peux plus donner...mais j'accepte les avances de coups


----------



## Eric Blair (14 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux plus donner...mais j'accepte les avances de coups



Dommage 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à elektroseb.


----------



## Bassman (14 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> m'oublie pas



T'as été servi avant de demander


----------



## Piewhy (14 Août 2004)

Vite pleins de coup de boule je vais enfin pouvoir commander un Gini


----------



## fanou (14 Août 2004)

a y est, j'ai fait ma BA (boule action)


----------



## spyan (14 Août 2004)

Aller une tournée de coupe de boule....     

C'est partiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :rateau:


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Août 2004)

par ici les coups d'boule, qui n'en veut?


----------



## _m_apman (14 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> par ici les coups d'boule, qui n'en veut?


 On dirait que j'arrive au bon moment !


----------



## _m_apman (14 Août 2004)

Ptite tournée, en passant...

_WebO, tu es toujours sur la blacklist _


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que j'arrive au bon moment !


Désolé, toujours pas


----------



## elektroseb (14 Août 2004)

Merci aux généreux donateurs 

 Mon stock se recharge doucement, ataleur pour la tournée


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Août 2004)

La distribution de pain commence, alors qui n'en veut ? :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La distribution de pain commence, alors qui n'en veut ? :love:


je veux bien si tu peux m'en donner


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Août 2004)

Ai déjà donné, la machine veut pas


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ai déjà donné, la machine veut pas


C'est réciproque, je m'disais aussi


----------



## spyan (14 Août 2004)

Ca y est la Tournée des BA est terminée à demain !!!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2004)

quoi?


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quoi?


hein?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> hein?


fallait pas m'chercher


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Août 2004)

Tu perd rien pour attendre supermoquette, dès que je peux à nouveau te bouler


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fallait pas m'chercher


Et puis je flood si je veux mossieur


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

:casse:  :affraid:   :hosto: 

merci


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Août 2004)

Les volontaires ont une demi-heure pour se présenter à la queue leu leu


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2004)

présent !


----------



## fanou (14 Août 2004)

frappe moi si tu l'ose...


----------



## spyan (14 Août 2004)

Plus que présent !!!


----------



## Piewhy (14 Août 2004)

Présent!


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Août 2004)

ici


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2004)

Et si on se mettait à distribuer des coups de boule rouge, juste pour pimenter un peu...   :love:


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2004)

'aaaarrrde à vous !  :mouais:


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et si on se mettait à distribuer des coups de boule rouge, juste pour pimenter un peu...   :love:


C'est fait    (sans rancune hein ?  )

Bon, pour les autres désolé, mais j'ai commencé au bas de la page et j'ai eu droit qu'à deux coups, enfin vous pouvez vous estimer heureux parce que vous en auriez peut-être eu un rouge


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Août 2004)

Et quoi! :mouais: on chôme par ici? C'est la grève des coups de boules :rateau: ? Faites péter les coups de boules dans la tronche, et plus vite que ça :love: ! j'attends  ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et quoi! :mouais: on chôme par ici? C'est la grève des coups de boules :rateau: ? Faites péter les coups de boules dans la tronche, et plus vite que ça :love: ! j'attends  ...



"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing."

j'en suis confus


----------



## elektroseb (14 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing."
> 
> j'en suis confus


 Pareil 

 Par contre, j'en ai trouvé qui se planquaient dans les forums techniques


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2004)

Voilà, je viens de vider mon chargeur, qui était plein à craquer.   (si j'ose dire...   ) :love:

Hit me, hit me... one more time.


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Août 2004)

Merci à mes aimables et fidèles coups de bouleurs :love:, vous perdez vachement rien pour attendre, je suis pas ingrate  :love:


----------



## Bassman (15 Août 2004)

Hop tournée effectuée

J'accepte toujours les coups de boules


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

:casse:  ma maman me l'avait bien dit: "ne sors pas quand il fait noir"


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

non non non pitié  sinon je vais gerber :sick:


----------



## Bassman (15 Août 2004)

pffff j'peux pas bouler ceux que j'ai envie..... ;(


Pis il me manque 4pts soyez gentil, mettez moi un coup de boule


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> pffff j'peux pas bouler ceux que j'ai envie..... ;(
> 
> 
> Pis il me manque 4pts soyez gentil, mettez moi un coup de boule



"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman."


----------



## golf (15 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pis il me manque 4pts soyez gentil, mettez moi un coup de boule








- Comme il est pas gentil avec nous  :mouais: 
- Nous, on l'ignore ​


----------



## mac-aïoli (15 Août 2004)

"je coup d'boule, tu coup d'boule"
je coup d'boule, ça oui. mais toi t'as mal à la tete?


----------



## Piewhy (15 Août 2004)

Une ptite tournée de Coup de boule, 

superdj move your body on the dancefloor, momo au discoBar, Jacky au light su-su-su-super....


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Une ptite tournée de Coup de boule,
> 
> superdj move your body on the dancefloor, momo au discoBar, Jacky au light su-su-su-super....


on m'appelle?


----------



## Bassman (15 Août 2004)

Les Vamps a dit:
			
		

> - Comme il est pas gentil avec nous  :mouais:
> - Nous, on l'ignore ​



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Les Vamps.


----------



## golf (15 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on m'appelle?







Oui, tu veux un loukoum  ​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tu veux un loukoum  ​



pour faire passer les endives


----------



## elektroseb (15 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tu veux un loukoum  ​








 [font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Je vous ai apporté Doubitchous. [/font][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Ce n'est que de bonnes choses: cacao de synthèse avec de la margarine et de la saccharose aussi.
[/font][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]c'est fait à la main. C'est roulé à la main sous les aisselles. 
 Vous ne goutez pas?
[/font][/font]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> [font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Je vous ai apporté Doubitchous. [/font][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Ce n'est que de bonnes choses: cacao de synthèse avec de la margarine et de la saccharose aussi.
> [/font][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]c'est fait à la main. C'est roulé à la main sous les aisselles.
> Vous ne goutez pas?
> [/font][/font]



 

la diva de chez St Maclou va adorer


----------



## kisco (15 Août 2004)

lol trop bon "le Père Noël..." !


----------



## kisco (15 Août 2004)

et voilà ma tournée terminée, demain matin je pars en vacances, oubliez pas de me frapper, je pourrais sûrement rendre à mon retour ! 

bye les coupdbouleurs !  :love:


----------



## elektroseb (15 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> et voilà ma tournée terminée, demain matin je pars en vacances, oubliez pas de me frapper, je pourrais sûrement rendre à mon retour !
> 
> bye les coupdbouleurs !  :love:


 Bye kisco et bonnes vacances


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> et voilà ma tournée terminée, demain matin je pars en vacances, oubliez pas de me frapper, je pourrais sûrement rendre à mon retour !
> 
> bye les coupdbouleurs !  :love:



Tu pars en vacances?...  Si je me souviens bien, c'était pas toi qui nous avait posté des photos de tes vacances il y a quelques années... Sur Only-Mac...


----------



## kisco (15 Août 2004)

> Bye kisco et bonnes vacances


merchi ! 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu pars en vacances?...  Si je me souviens bien, c'était pas toi qui nous avait posté des photos de tes vacances il y a quelques années... Sur Only-Mac...



oui c possible que ce soit moi


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Août 2004)

quand je pense que mes vacances, je les passe dans mon bled à bosser  y a des gros chançards :rateau: 

Narf©


----------



## Piewhy (15 Août 2004)

100 messages, coup de boule pour gens sages...


----------



## _m_apman (16 Août 2004)

Bon...
J'ai donné à 2 personnes et c'est tout : les autres, vous êtes tous imboulables.

Alors, j'attend...


----------



## root (16 Août 2004)

Je prends vos coup d'boule, j'suis pas en forme ce matin


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

il doit me rester un ou deux coups de boules qui n en veux ?


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Fait toujours peter


----------



## Kaneda (16 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> il doit me rester un ou deux coups de boules qui n en veux ?



Mouaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kaneda (16 Août 2004)

Bon, j'ai fais une petite tournée générale (sauf ceux à qui je ne peux plus pour le moment).

N'hésiter pas, j'adore ça !!!  En plus j'attends toujours seul sur la banquette .... commence à m'ennuyer ferme là


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Tournée terminée ... J'ai tout décalé au matin ce week-end pour être tranquille.  :casse:


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

tournée terminée 
desolé pour ceux que je peux pas bouler ce n est que partie remise


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

merde me rappelle plus à quelle heure j'ai boulé hier    faites gaffe  :love:


----------



## _m_apman (16 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merde me rappelle plus à quelle heure j'ai boulé hier    faites gaffe  :love:


  Tiens, j'ai pu à nouveau te bouler. J'espère que tu prendra ce geste comme une provocation... :love:


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merde me rappelle plus à quelle heure j'ai boulé hier  faites gaffe :love:


Toi t'avais mérité que je te rendes ton coudboule ! :rateau: 
M'avais insulté ce SM ! 
Je lui ai rendu ...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai pu à nouveau te bouler. J'espère que tu prendra ce geste comme une provocation... :love:


Mais noooooooon je ne m'énerve pas comme ça


----------



## _m_apman (16 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais noooooooon je ne m'énerve pas comme ça


 Arf, c'est toujours la même chose avec les puissants...


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais noooooooon je ne m'énerve pas comme ça


Et pourtant, comment çà soulage de mettre un bon gros coup-de-boule !


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Arf, c'est toujours la même chose avec les puissants...


 Pourtant la rumeur de son impuissance est de plus en plus persistante...
 La moustache serait un moyen de planquer ce petit pb


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant, comment çà soulage de mettre un bon gros coup-de-boule !


oui mais c'est bien plus salaud s'il ne s'y attend pas


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant la rumeur de son impuissance est de plus en plus persistante...
> La moustache serait un moyen de planquer ce petit pb


comme je regrette de t'avoir boulé hier


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Héhéhéhé....


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Août 2004)

Euh...

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Cela fait un mois jour pour jour que je n'ai rien pris dans la tête.  

A vot' bon coeur, m'sieur, dames ....


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde.
> 
> ...


allez je suis d une humeur genereuse


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde.
> Cela fait un mois jour pour jour que je n'ai rien pris dans la tête.
> A vot' bon coeur, m'sieur, dames ....


Bon ben alors, t'es habitué à attendre maintenant !


----------



## elektroseb (16 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde.
> 
> ...


 Y a qu'a demander


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Août 2004)

Un grand merci aux âmes généreuses errants dans ce forum.

ALlez, j'vais changer pour voir s'ils sont aussi cools à côté.


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Messieurs, Dames, bonjour.
Je ne suis pas un voleur, je ne suis pas un violeur.
Si vous pouviez faire un petit geste pour moi, je me retrouve a la rue de coup de boule, je me bat pour nourrir mes 7 enfants tous les jours, j'ai perdu mon travail, ma femme est parti avec la voiture (une splendide 106 Kid  )

Aidez moi a garder ma dignité en me coup de boulant. Ce n'est peu etre pas grand chose pour vous, mais ca compte bcp pour moi.
Désolé de vous avoir importuné, et merci de m'avoir ecouté. Aux donneurs, je laisse ma reconnaissance eternelle

PS : J'accepte aussi les CB


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

pas mal ton sketch


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs, Dames, bonjour.
> Je ne suis pas un voleur, je ne suis pas un violeur.
> Si vous pouviez faire un petit geste pour moi, je me retrouve a la rue de coup de boule, je me bat pour nourrir mes 7 enfants tous les jours, j'ai perdu mon travail, ma femme est parti avec la voiture (une splendide 106 Kid  )
> 
> ...


"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman."
sniff dommage c etait tellement emouvant


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ... Je ne suis pas un voleur ...


 Alors çà c'est à voir ! 



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ... je ne suis pas un violeur ...


 Alors là ... encore plus à voir ! 



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ...je me bat pour nourrir mes 7 enfants tous les jours...


 Et t'as pas honte de les laisser seuls tout le week-end pendant que tu vas au MacLan ! 

Je serais toi je me cacherais dans une caverne !


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Piro, t'as pas une carte bleue non plus ??


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Piro, t'as pas une carte bleue non plus ??


Et t'es pas voleur à part çà ?


----------



## _m_apman (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs, Dames, bonjour.
> Je ne suis pas un voleur, je ne suis pas un violeur.
> Si vous pouviez faire un petit geste pour moi, je me retrouve a la rue de coup de boule, je me bat pour nourrir mes 7 enfants tous les jours, j'ai perdu mon travail, ma femme est parti avec la voiture (une splendide 106 Kid  )
> 
> ...


 Quoi, il a perdu la tête, le vieux ? 
Tu joues de la musique, au moins ?


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Piro, t'as pas une carte bleue non plus ??


ca marche les dons en nature


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

_m_apman : Voui dans le metro ca marche pas mal

piro : Bien sur penche toi en avant et tousse bien fort


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> piro : Bien sur penche toi en avant et tousse bien fort


quel poete :hein:


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Ben quoi ??? 

Meme Supermoufflette l'aurais faite celle la


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> quel poete :hein:


hein ouais qu't'as eu raison de me bouler et pas lui


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Tiens regarde! les Anglais ont débarqué. On va être obligé de passer par derrière. Tu sais, par ce long tunnel tout sombre qui sent pas très bon.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ???
> 
> Meme Supermoufflette l'aurais faite celle la


oui mais après le coup de boule


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Confucius :
"Quand la rivière saigne, emprunte le chemin boueux."


----------



## _m_apman (16 Août 2004)

Je vais vous laisser.
Je repasserai quand vous serez calmés...


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Je vais vous laisser.
> Je repasserai quand vous serez calmés...


 Pourquoi t'as peur ?


----------



## yvos (16 Août 2004)

moi j'ai peur de personne


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai peur de personne


[l33t mode on/]ph33r with gr35t ph33r[l33t mode off/]

bon je sort


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Tires bien la porte aussi, sinon ca fait courant d'air


----------



## _m_apman (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi t'as peur ?


 Ah non, je n'ai pas pas peur.
Il y a des discussions auxquelles je ne participe pas... voilà tout ! 

Allez, je reviens mais il va falloir m'appeler : mapman, mapman, mapman... 

Non, je déconne, je ne me la pète pas comme certains !


----------



## _m_apman (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tires bien la porte aussi, sinon ca fait courant d'air


  Oui, c'est bien connu : le bassman est frileux de l'oreille !
_Alors là, pourquoi l'oreille? Ne me demandez pas ! _


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Août 2004)

Bon les enfants y en à quatre pour vous aujourd'hui. A prendre ou à laisser


----------



## _m_apman (16 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Bon les enfants y à quatre pour vous aujourd'hui. A prendre ou à laisser


 Je prend mais j'ai peur de la réponse...


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Je prend mais j'ai peur de la réponse...


Désolé ça passe pas


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Bon les enfants y à quatre pour vous aujourd'hui. A prendre ou à laisser


 :love:  tu sais bien que je t'ai toujours aimé


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:  tu sais bien que je t'ai toujours aimé


T'abuses supermoquette, ça fait quatre fois en trois jour que je te dis que ça passe pas (je t'ai boulé y a trois ou quatre jours). par contre je suis sur qu'un retour de ta part doit passer  
moi aussi je t'aime tu sais :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> T'abuses supermoquette, ça fait quatre fois en trois jour que je te dis que ça passe pas (je t'ai boulé y a trois ou quatre jours). par contre je suis sur qu'un retour de ta part doit passer
> moi aussi je t'aime tu sais :love:


hier pas  :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hier pas  :love:


C'est vrai :love: 
t'inquietes, dès que je peux à nouveau tu le sentiras   t'es dans ma liste


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Roh comment ca se leche le fion pour 1 malheureux point disco


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Et moi je passe ? Essaie pour voir ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roh comment ca se leche le fion pour 1 malheureux point disco


Ben dit don  , tu veut que je te remémore tes suppliques lorsque tu n'étais qu'à quelques points de la plage d'Ibiza


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je passe ? Essaie pour voir ?


Passe pas, boulé récemment


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Ben dit don , tu veut que je te remémore tes suppliques lorsque tu n'étais qu'à quelques points de la plage d'Ibiza


 C'est pas pareil ca :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Passe pas, boulé récemment


Pas grave tu réessaieras demain !


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pareil ca :rose:


Disons que je comprend la motivation  
mais faut penser aux sans grade qui doivent se tapper les joues boutoneuses du Dj.
Tout les moyens sont bon pour boire un peu de champ à l'oeil


----------



## _m_apman (16 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Disons que je comprend la motivation
> mais faut penser aux sans grade qui doivent se tapper les joues boutoneuses du Dj.
> Tout les moyens sont bon pour boire un peu de champ à l'oeil


 Et encore, nous ne parlons pas de ceux qui en sont encore à inviter les filles à danser... Les nuls !


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

En plus ils les invitent seulement, rien ne dit si'ils dansent ou pas avec


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> mais faut penser aux sans grade ...


T'es pas tout à fait sans grade que je sâche ! 
Tu n'es qu'à quelques encablures de moi au classement si je me rappelle bien !
Donc dans les 350-380 points je pense ... 
T'as largement accès à la banquette !

Bon ... Qui va me permettre de passer les 400 ? 
Je dois entamer la ligne droite, les 100 derniers points avant le grand saut !


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

encore 78 pts et je change de statut   

1500 me vouala


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

1500 ?  ... mais tu devrais avoir honte de te prostituer comme çà !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> 1500 ?  ... mais tu devrais avoir honte de te prostituer comme çà !


entièrement d'accord


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> 1500 ?  ... mais tu devrais avoir honte de te prostituer comme çà !



c'est son tarif


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Moufflette, je serais toi je me tairais, tu me renifle le derriere depuis un sacré moment


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> entièrement d'accord


Là, SM, je dois avouer que Bass à raison ... tu vaux pas mieux !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moufflette, je serais toi je me tairais, tu me renifle le derriere depuis un sacré moment


Oui ben faut comprendre y a mackie qui me suis


----------



## _m_apman (16 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben faut comprendre y a mackie qui me suis


  A vous écouter, je pense qu'il vaut mieux être dernier, non ?


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> A vous écouter, je pense qu'il vaut mieux être dernier, non ?


Cà dépend, certains aiment bien ... Moi j'aime mieux être entouré de filles, c'est pour çà que je suis à la poursuite de macounette !


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas tout à fait sans grade que je sâche !
> Tu n'es qu'à quelques encablures de moi au classement si je me rappelle bien !
> Donc dans les 350-380 points je pense ...
> T'as largement accès à la banquette !



eh, je fais pas une course, encore moins avec toi. tant mieux si le champ bien frais arrive rapidement pour toi  . Je dis juste que j'ai soif et que quitte à embrasser quelqu'un je préfèrerais que ce ne soit pas le Dj 

comment tu connais mon nombre de points approximatif? Y'a un classement?


----------



## _m_apman (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Cà dépend, certains aiment bien ... Moi j'aime mieux être entouré de filles, c'est pour çà que je suis à la poursuite de macounette !


 Attend qu'elle arrive ! Tu vas te ramasser un coup de sac à main sur le museau...
C'est pas pour fayoter, mais tu mérites !


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2004)

Qui n'en veut ?


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

vas y je suis preneur ( sans mauvais jeu de mot)


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'en veut ?


je m'en prendrais bien un sur le pif


----------



## Eric Blair (16 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> je m'en prendrais bien un sur le pif



Suffisait de demander


----------



## Eric Blair (16 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> vas y je suis preneur ( sans mauvais jeu de mot)



Alors, ça fait du bien, non  ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Suffisait de demander


retour envoyé


----------



## Eric Blair (16 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'en veut ?



Pif ! Pouf ! Je suis déchainééééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'en veut ?


 Frappe tant que tu peux mon beau templier ! 
Je suis près à endurer les 400 points qui m'attendent. :love:


----------



## _m_apman (16 Août 2004)

Ah oui, je sais plus qui donne, mais je veux bien !


----------



## Eric Blair (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Frappe tant que tu peux mon beau templier !
> Je suis près à endurer les 400 points qui m'attendent. :love:



T'aime ça, hein


----------



## Eric Blair (16 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, je sais plus qui donne, mais je veux bien !



Et pouf ! Tu n'y as pas échappé !


----------



## Eric Blair (16 Août 2004)

J'ai tout distribué pour aujourd'hu i mais je suis prêt à encaisser un nombre illimité de coups de boule  ! Alors allez-y, frappez moi


----------



## macmarco (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Cà dépend, certains aiment bien ... Moi j'aime mieux être entouré de filles, c'est pour çà que je suis à la poursuite de macounette !


----------



## macmarco (16 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout distribué pour aujourd'hu i mais je suis prêt à encaisser un nombre illimité de coups de boule  ! Alors allez-y, frappez moi





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Eric Blair.



Bon, ben ça s'ra pour plus tard le coup sur le blair !


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

MacMarco, t'as pas remarqué ma signature ... faut rajouter macelene aussi !


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

quel dragueur ce hurrican


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Je fus ... 
Mais çà fait 17 ans que je suis casé. 
Et maintenant je me tiens sage moi !  (enfin normalement ...  )


----------



## macmarco (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> MacMarco, t'as pas remarqué ma signature ... faut rajouter macelene aussi !



Tant qu'à faire, donne-moi le prénom de ta douce, je le rajouterai avec macelene !


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Géraldine.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

et un coup d'boule pour géraldine


----------



## macmarco (16 Août 2004)

Et là, c'est mieux ?


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Roh Mondialmoquette qui loupe pas une ocas"


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et là, c'est mieux ?


Nickel ! Merci ! je le garde.


----------



## macmarco (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Nickel ! Merci ! je le garde.


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2004)

Bon voilà, j'ai donné mes 6 de la journée


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà, j'ai donné mes 6 de la journée


merci dark templar  :casse:


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Merci Darkounet


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà, j'ai donné mes 6 de la journée


 Rhhaaaa merci mon beau templier ! 
Me voilà dans ma dernière ligne droite ! Les 500 points sont désormais en vue ! Cap sur la cour des grands !


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Merci Darkounet


 J'ai eu le droit de te donner encore à toi ? :mouais:
Bah merde, j'ai oublié kisco alors    
Bon, ben ce sera pour demain


----------



## _m_apman (16 Août 2004)

Merci à vous, gentils donateurs !
Grâce à vous, je suis dans la cage du gogo ! 
Cool !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Géraldine.



dis-lui bonjour de ma part


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà, j'ai donné mes 6 de la journée


merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Août 2004)

qui serait assez sympa pour me coudbouler de 11 points pour que je sorte enfin de cette P... de caga à Gogo où je traîne depuis plus d'un mois (personne ne m'aiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaimeeeeeeee....)


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu le droit de te donner encore à toi ? :mouais:
> Bah merde, j'ai oublié kisco alors
> Bon, ben ce sera pour demain


 Voui pis je rincerrais Kisco aussi pour excuser ta megarde


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> qui serait assez sympa pour me coudbouler de 11 points pour que je sorte enfin de cette P... de caga à Gogo où je traîne depuis plus d'un mois (personne ne m'aiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaimeeeeeeee....)


 dès que je peux fab' (a pus de credit pour l'instant)


----------



## gKatarn (16 Août 2004)

Rhââââ, çà fait du bien de coup-de-bouler en rentrant de vacances :casse:


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> qui serait assez sympa pour me coudbouler de 11 points pour que je sorte enfin de cette P... de caga à Gogo où je traîne depuis plus d'un mois (personne ne m'aiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaimeeeeeeee....)


M'as tu bouler ? :mouais: 
Si oui, demain matin, je verrais à te propulser de l'autre côté de la pièce, avec un coup-de-boule dont j'ai le secret.


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhââââ, çà fait du bien de coup-de-bouler en rentrant de vacances :casse:


la question est :
M'as tu touché ?  
Je rappellerais à ton attention, que J'AI ouvert un sujet, destiné à te faire progresser pendant que tu n'étais pas là ! je le mérite bien ce coup-de-boule non ?


----------



## _m_apman (16 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> qui serait assez sympa pour me coudbouler de 11 points pour que je sorte enfin de cette P... de caga à Gogo où je traîne depuis plus d'un mois (personne ne m'aiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaimeeeeeeee....)


Va en paix, mon ami !


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Aieu gkat !!!


----------



## _m_apman (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> M'as tu bouler ? :mouais:
> Si oui, demain matin, je verrais à te propulser de l'autre côté de la pièce, avec un coup-de-boule dont j'ai le secret.


 Bon esprit ! :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Août 2004)

damned, 15 coups en moins de 5 minutes.
Trop Cooooooool! :casse:  :casse:  :hosto:


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je rappellerais à ton attention, que J'AI ouvert un sujet, destiné à te faire progresser pendant que tu n'étais pas là ! je le mérite bien ce coup-de-boule non ?


D'ailleurs la preuve est ici ! Tu pourras y compter tes fidèles !


----------



## _m_apman (16 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> damned, 15 coups en moins de 5 minutes.
> Trop Cooooooool! :casse:  :casse:  :hosto:


 Et te voià en train de faire la bise au DJ...


----------



## gKatarn (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je rappellerais à ton attention, que J'AI ouvert un sujet, destiné à te faire progresser pendant que tu n'étais pas là ! je le mérite bien ce coup-de-boule non ?


Hein ???? où çà ?

-----
MAJ : Aiééé, trouvé : merchi Hurri


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Hein ???? où çà ?


Ici je t'ai dis


----------



## gKatarn (16 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> damned, 15 coups en moins de 5 minutes.


çà fait un peu "lapin" non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Et te voià en train de faire la bise au DJ...



ça pète sa race


----------



## _m_apman (16 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ça pète sa race


 grave !


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Août 2004)

j'ai fait peter mes deux dernier


----------



## gKatarn (16 Août 2004)

Prouttt !

Oups, désolé


----------



## elektroseb (16 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Prouttt !
> 
> Oups, désolé


 Il fait masque à gaz ton casque?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Août 2004)

Bien évidement, quelle question !


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Le problème c'est qu'il change pas souvent les cartouches de filtre !


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2004)

Le problème c'est surtout que le casque est relié à la combinaison pour que tout le corps soit isolé de l'extérieur mais puisse respirer.
Maintenant vous savez pourquoi les méchants en blanc dans Star Wars ils tombaient si facilement, c'étaient des pétomanes


----------



## gKatarn (16 Août 2004)

Rhôôôô, comme tu y vas fort ! 

Tiens, voilà le pétomane qu'il nous manquait :


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

Sinon... je prends toujours...     :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sinon... je prends toujours...     :rateau:



servi


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> servi


 Merci... ça soulage...   T'es inscrit dans le carnet à boules...  

D'autres?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci... ça soulage...   T'es inscrit dans le carnet à boules...
> 
> D'autres?



oui!!!! coudboule moi comme une bête!! :love:


----------



## Kaneda (16 Août 2004)

Me manque 12 pts pour obtenir 100 coups de boules .... aller un peu de violence svp 

Je met kelkes coups de boule là !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Me manque 12 pts pour obtenir 100 coups de boules .... aller un peu de violence svp
> 
> Je met kelkes coups de boule là !


dès que mon compte se débloque tu ramasses ! putain je savais pas que j'avais boulé si tard hier soir


----------



## netgui (16 Août 2004)

Purée je reviens de vacances, je suis en manque de coup de boule.... Y'a des dealers de Coudeboul dans le coin?

Vas y fait moi bobo !!! (attention c'est oeil pour oeil dent pour dent)


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Août 2004)

un petit effort pour me sortir des griffes de ce Dj un peu trop entrprenant


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Août 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Purée je reviens de vacances, je suis en manque de coup de boule.... Y'a des dealers de Coudeboul dans le coin?
> 
> Vas y fait moi bobo !!! (attention c'est oeil pour oeil dent pour dent)


étrangement il m'en restait un  . tu passais par là, c'est pour toi


----------



## fanou (16 Août 2004)

je viens d'en aligner 4 d'un coup...
une vrai tornade !   :rateau:


----------



## Piewhy (16 Août 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'en aligner 4 d'un coup...
> une vrai tornade !   :rateau:


 Tout comme moi, je crains le retour de flamme


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Et alors fanou, on me coup de boule pas ????   

Pas bien ca, je vais prelever la dime et la gabelle si tu continue comme ca


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'en aligner 4 d'un coup...
> une vrai tornade !   :rateau:



rien senti


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

Je signale que je boule désormais à 10...   

Ça va partir...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je signale que je boule désormais à 10...
> 
> Ça va partir...



on va juger sur pièces


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Août 2004)

Pour ceux qui boulent le soir je suis toujours là!


----------



## Piewhy (16 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je signale que je boule désormais à 10...
> 
> Ça va partir...


 Je suis comme le bon vieux saint thomas : je demande a voir pour etre convaincu


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on va juger sur pièces



 :casse: la "pièce" était belle    :hosto:


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Et alors ... j'attends toujours !


----------



## macmarco (16 Août 2004)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Maintenant, pour moi, ce sera pas avant demain après-midi !


----------



## pixelemon (16 Août 2004)

frappez moi fort*, je porte bonheur.

*(et j'aime ça)


----------



## Macounette (16 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je signale que je boule désormais à 10...
> 
> Ça va partir...


merciiii !  va falloir que je te "boule" 5 fois pour payer ma dette    :casse:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Allezun p'tit effort il me manque plus grand chose pour decouvrir le statut superieur :love:


----------



## _m_apman (17 Août 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres qui en ont plus besoin avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ce grand gourmand de Bassou.


 Véridique !


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Pffff la machine est contre moi


----------



## root (17 Août 2004)

OCB, j'ai fait tourné...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Me manque 12 pts pour obtenir 100 coups de boules .... aller un peu de violence svp
> 
> Je met kelkes coups de boule là !



dès que jue peux, c'est bon.
Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont coudbouler hier. Je rends tout ça dès que possible!! (mais pour WebO), va falloir que je m'y prenne en plusieurs fois!!)


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Tournée terminée ... Y a eu des bosses ! 
Bon, j'attends le retour de baton, hein. :love:


----------



## macelene (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tournée terminée ... Y a eu des bosses !
> Bon, j'attends le retour de baton, hein. :love:



pas de retour de boules     , va falloir que j' allonge ma liste...
Mais....  tout vient à point à qui sait attendre :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

je distribue au gres de l'humeur ce matin


----------



## Macounette (17 Août 2004)

_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._ 
 toujours la même chose   

 Dès que je peux... 

 Et merchi à tous :love:


----------



## bebert (17 Août 2004)

4000 ce w-e pour moi


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

clap clap 

aidez moi a passer les 1500 pts et decouvrir pour votre plus grande joie le nouveau status


----------



## bebert (17 Août 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.



J'ai déjà donné ! :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Vais quand meme pas etre obligé d'aller dans les forums techniques ?


----------



## macelene (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vais quand meme pas etre obligé d'aller dans les forums techniques ?




ben si


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Pfffffff


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

pitain comme ca va vite 5 coup'd'boule


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Voui ca passe vite


----------



## Kaneda (17 Août 2004)

un ptit coup de boule M'sieurs Dames ? A vot' bon coeur


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Moi elle veut pas


----------



## _m_apman (17 Août 2004)

Paf, et une tournée, une !


----------



## elektroseb (17 Août 2004)

Yo, trop content!! mon g5 vient de sonner à la porte!!    :love:

Maintenant, au boulot pour installer et transférer les données de mon imac  :love:

A'taleur


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

chanceuuuuuuuuuuuuuux

Vivement Noel que j'ai mon G5 :love: :love:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2004)

Tu crois encore au Père Noël ?


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Yo, trop content!! mon g5 vient de sonner à la porte!!  :love:


Moi je voudrais juste que mon G4 remarche ... Vais être obligé de tout réinstaller ! Grrrrrr


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> un ptit coup de boule M'sieurs Dames ? A vot' bon coeur


t'as pas recu le mien de ce matin ? ? ? ? ? ? arg si on n'a droit qu'a 5 par jour et qu'en plus ils passent pas tous alors là je ... je ...


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois encore au Père Noël ?


 Voui, et alors ??


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Yo, trop content!! mon g5 vient de sonner à la porte!!    :love:


hum le G5 il est dans la boite à côté du monsieur qui sonne, trompe toi pas tu risquerais d'^tre décu des performances sinon


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hum le G5 il est dans la boite à côté du monsieur qui sonne, trompe toi pas tu risquerais d'^tre décu des performances sinon


 Toi t'as du bol que je sois à court de coup


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

pis un des 2 G5 risque de faire mal


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Bon, alors, on s'active un peu là. 
J'ai pas eu ma dose aujourd'hui. 
Les "gros calibres" ont le droit d'essayer leur puissance de feu sur mon pauvre petit crâne !  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2004)

_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
_
Faut attendre que çà recharge... fin d'aprem


----------



## fanou (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et alors fanou, on me coup de boule pas ????
> 
> Pas bien ca, je vais prelever la dime et la gabelle si tu continue comme ca


 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.
  alors heu...


----------



## piro (17 Août 2004)

il doit me rester quelques coups de boules qui n en veux ?


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Je prends tout ce qui traine ! 
J'ai pas honte, et j'en suis même fier ! Y a pas de petits profits ! 
Vas-y, Piro ... frappe ! :love:


----------



## piro (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je prends tout ce qui traine !
> J'ai pas honte, et j'en suis même fier ! Y a pas de petits profits !
> Vas-y, Piro ... frappe ! :love:


peux pas "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Hurrican."

arg


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Bon, ben j'attendrais ton coup-de-boule demain alors !


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Août 2004)

argh, en manque aujourd'hui :sick:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Pareil, personne il m'aime pu, j'ai pas pris un coup de boule de la journée alors que j'suis pas loin des 1500


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, personne il m'aime pu, j'ai pas pris un coup de boule de la journée alors que j'suis pas loin des 1500


Quand je pense que j'ai du mal à ateindre les 400 points  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

on appelle ca le talent mac-aioli


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, personne il m'aime pu, j'ai pas pris un coup de boule de la journée alors que j'suis pas loin des 1500





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.



Et je ne peux rien faire, malheureusement !


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense que j'ai du mal à ateindre les 400 points  :rateau:





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à mac-aïoli.



Pff !
Pour toi non plus je ne peux rien !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)




----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>




Là, t'es content ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pff !
> Pour toi non plus je ne peux rien !


mais moi oui


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Là, t'es content ?


yes tu perd rien pour attendre  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

Distribution de pains dans la tronche en cours (c'est pour ca qu'on me surnomme "Jesus")


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Distribution de pains dans la tronche en cours (c'est pour ca qu'on me surnomme "Jesus")


 Vas y jesus, refait moi la tronche


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vas y jesus, refait moi la tronche


y a trop de boulot pour ça


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

'foiré


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a trop de boulot pour ça


 En effet je viens d'essayer: impossible... ca dépasse mes compétences


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

personne il m'a coup de boulé aujourd'hui  
J'ai pu d'ami 

Qui m'a jetté un sort ??


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, personne il m'aime pu, j'ai pas pris un coup de boule de la journée alors que j'suis pas loin des 1500



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman, à JPMiss et à Supermoquette.


----------



## Kaneda (17 Août 2004)

Moi je ne peux plus sur toi mon cher Bassman .... par contre ceux qui râlent parce qu'ils n'arrivent pas à atteindre les 400 points ..... moi c'est les 100 que j'aimerai bien atteindre ...

IL ME MANQUE 5 POINTS pour arriver a 100 !!

COUDEBOULEZ MOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!!   :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## elektroseb (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> personne il m'a coup de boulé aujourd'hui
> J'ai pu d'ami
> 
> Qui m'a jetté un sort ??



Pfiou, quel changement avec mon bon vieil imac dv se!!!   
l'écran me parait immense (un formac 19" black raven), le g5 réagit comme une balle, le clavier est trés agréable (mais le blanc risque vite de jaunir   )

Et ça balance des coups de boule plus vite que mon ombre   , le premier pour Bassou, les autres quand je serais rechargé


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Sois en remercié ElectroSeb en attendant que les saccoches a coup de boules se remplissent


----------



## _m_apman (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sois en remercié ElectroSeb en attendant que les saccoches a coup de boules se remplissent


 Mais t'arrête de chouiner parfois, toi ?


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

ah je chouinais la ???? content de l'apprendre


----------



## _m_apman (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah je chouinais la ???? content de l'apprendre


 Ouais, bon, j'ai pas trop cité le bon messsage... 
M'enfin bon...


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Distribution de pains dans la tronche en cours (c'est pour ca qu'on me surnomme "Jesus")





> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Bah voilà !   
J'peux même pas rendre !


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Distribution de pains dans la tronche en cours (c'est pour ca qu'on me surnomme "Jesus")


Merci Jesus, merci macounette ! 
Heureusement que vous étiez là, ils m'oublient tous ces temps-ci. 
1, 2 malheureux coups de boule dans la journée. Enfin, je me dis que d'un seul coup je vais sortir des blacks lists et m'en prendre plein la tronche ! 
Et dans 15 jours, je frappe à 5 ! Alors attention, je verrais qui aura été gentil avec moi.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

155 points left


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> mais moi oui




Ca n'est que partie remise...


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

63 points left


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

88 points left.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> 88 points left.


1188 nuance


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

une très legere difference


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 1188 nuance


 1088 tu ne sais plus compter ...


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 1188 nuance



Non, 1084 !


----------



## spyan (17 Août 2004)

Eh une torgnolle , une  !!!


----------



## spyan (17 Août 2004)

A mort le parquet! Vive la Moquette avec Super Moquette !!


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Non, 1084 !


 Ouais, en plus !  
Merci macmarco ... le retour dès que possible !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> 88 points left.



pas de politique messieurs, merci


----------



## _m_apman (17 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> A mort le parquet! Vive la Moquette avec Super Moquette !!


  Lèche-cul !


----------



## Kaneda (17 Août 2004)

Ouéééé j'ai enfin décollé de la banquette   Je m'approche du bar pour commander un Gini   :love: 

Merci à tous les "coup de bouleurs" et n'hésitez pas à frapper, j'ai vraiment une tête à coup de boule 

Je rends la pareille dès que je peux


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> 1088 tu ne sais plus compter ...


Rhô susceptible poulette?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> A mort le parquet! Vive la Moquette avec Super Moquette !!


merci jeune homme, ma vengeance sera terrible


----------



## spyan (17 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pas de politique messieurs, merci




Au fait c'est quoi sur la photo de ta signature, une .... ???


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Août 2004)

Distrib' possible


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)




----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pas de politique messieurs, merci


On chercherais à m'étouffer par des moyens détournés, afin d'éviter à TheBig une humiliation ? 
C'est bas ...  


Bon je suis toujours volontaire !


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


je sais pas si je dois te repondre


----------



## _m_apman (17 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Distrib' possible


 Je prend aussi


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Je prend aussi


c'est parti


----------



## spyan (17 Août 2004)

moi aussi??    sniff sniff  :rose:


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi??    sniff sniff  :rose:


pas possible


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

tsssssssssssss


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> tsssssssssssss


Tu sais bien que je pense toujours à toi mon Bassou :love: 
Mais là ça passe pas


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Pff en plus vu la guerre qui s'annonce j'ai besoin de prendre des forces


----------



## spyan (17 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien que je pense toujours à toi mon Bassou :love:
> Mais là ça passe pas




- Moi je vous aime tous les deux!  :love: 
- Ta gueule le lèche cul !!    
- Ok ok je sors


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pff en plus vu la guerre qui s'annonce j'ai besoin de prendre des forces


pourquoi, t'es talonné? Y'en a qui conteste ton statut?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pff en plus vu la guerre qui s'annonce j'ai besoin de prendre des forces


tu veux dire que thebig est complexé ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> tsssssssssssss



Ah ? Une balle qui siffle !


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi, t'es talonné? Y'en a qui conteste ton statut?


 Non ils veulent absolument declencher la guerre Bar/MGZ, donc je sais bien que dans leur manigance ils vont tous faire pour ne plus me donner un seul point coud'boule


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Non ils veulent absolument declencher la guerre Bar/MGZ, donc je sais bien que dans leur manigance ils vont tous faire pour ne plus me donner un seul point coud'boule



Dommages colateraux?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Non ils veulent absolument declencher la guerre Bar/MGZ, donc je sais bien que dans leur manigance ils vont tous faire pour ne plus me donner un seul point coud'boule


pas d'panique tu oublies les traitres suisses qui jouent toujours avec les deux camps en même temps


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> _Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._
> 
> Faut attendre que çà recharge... fin d'aprem


C'est bon, la tournée est faite :casse: :casse:


----------



## spyan (17 Août 2004)

Les suisses ne sont pas des traitres      


Non je déconne !!!


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Une balle qui siffle !


Ben alors ? Que fais tu là ? 
Caches toi dans un trou et n'en sors plus ! Disons ... pendant une semaine !


----------



## Grug (17 Août 2004)

hi ! 
petit jeu simple, je passe, vous coudboulez  :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

merde je loupe le grug... a pu d'balle 

Et lui il peut m'en mettre une ??


----------



## Grug (17 Août 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.


----------



## Grug (17 Août 2004)

Mèèèèèèèèeeuuuuuh pourquoi que je peux pas coudbouler ceusse que j'veux


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2004)

Ben, je suis preneur alors


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> hi !
> petit jeu simple, je passe, vous coudboulez  :love:


vous devriez....


----------



## Grug (17 Août 2004)

j'tavas pô vu


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Tiens, voilà que je passe !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vois le mot "menbre" en desous de mon nom et la signature de Finn, j'ai une sensation d'obscenité
> Pourquoi ?



Envois un mp à Zara et tu comprendras


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Ben t'es pas encore caché dans ton trou, avec toutes ces balles qui siffent ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'es pas encore caché dans ton trou, avec toutes ces balles qui siffent ?



C'est qui ce "Ben" ?


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

c'est ton oncle, tu connais pas Oncle Ben ?? 
Il riz tout le temps ce tonton et ne colle jamais


----------



## Grug (17 Août 2004)

ben alors


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben alors


Ouais, ben alors ?   Pourquoi tu ne me frappes pas. ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Août 2004)

Y'a que des p'tites frappes en ce moment, non?


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Voui on dirait


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Y aurait t-il un sombre complot fomenté par quelques êtres fourbes venus des fonds du bar ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Août 2004)

bon un volontaire pour mon dernier coup'd'boule de la journée?


----------



## fanou (17 Août 2004)

personne ne m'aime...     
je n'ai pas reçu de coup d'boule depuis le 14....  
ouinnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!

Donnez.   :rateau:


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Août 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> personne ne m'aime...
> je n'ai pas reçu de coup d'boule depuis le 14....
> ouinnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!
> 
> Donnez.   :rateau:


Suffit de demander


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> personne ne m'aime...
> je n'ai pas reçu de coup d'boule depuis le 14....
> ouinnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!
> 
> Donnez.   :rateau:


demain matin tu sera ma victime, mais tu es du bar ou de la MGZ?


----------



## fanou (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> demain matin tu sera ma victime, mais tu es du bar ou de la MGZ?


je suis un réfugié politique des forums techniques/rumeurs... 
Et pour oublier je cherche les coups d'boule  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Août 2004)

Bon, la distribution va commencer, magnez-vous, yannaura pas pour tout le monde  :love:


----------



## _m_apman (17 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, la distribution va commencer, magnez-vous, yannaura pas pour tout le monde  :love:


 Présent !


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Ready for coup-de-boules !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2004)

Une soixantaine de points discos viennent d'être distribués...    Désolé pour les autres... Ils perdent rien pour attendre...


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Présent !


 Suffit de demander, par contre, yanna qu'on déjà eu, gourmands va! :love:


----------



## molgow (17 Août 2004)

salut webo !


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Août 2004)

Y m'faut 2 points disco, vite! c une question de vie ou de mort! :love: :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y m'faut 2 points disco, vite! c une question de vie ou de mort! :love: :rateau:



C'est pas l'envie qui manque... :casse: 

A demain.


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Août 2004)

"Un grand merci à tous mes coup de bouleurs, je suis ce que je suis aujourd'hui grâce à vous tous et à ... blah blah blah..."


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2004)

Personne pour me bouler par ici?...   Z'oubliez que je boule à 10?...


----------



## elektroseb (18 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour me bouler par ici?...   Z'oubliez que je boule à 10?...


 ben non, ça veut pas:rateau:

 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à WebOliver.


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

pas mieux qu'electroseb


----------



## piro (18 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour me bouler par ici?...   Z'oubliez que je boule à 10?...


la ca marche 
mais c etait ma derniere cartouche pour 24 h


----------



## _m_apman (18 Août 2004)

Un coup pour Bassman, et paf, je suis rebloqué...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

arme chargée, mais bon je vais boire un café d'abord sinon je vais tirer n'importe ou


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2004)

je t'attend de pied ferme  . Moi, je viens de boire mon café et j'ai la tremblotte, je vais bouler n'importe comment


----------



## _m_apman (18 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> arme chargée, mais bon je vais boire un café d'abord sinon je vais tirer n'importe ou


 Si tu veux pas tirer n'importe où, j'ai une solution : boule-moi ! 

Que dire de plus à part que je suis l'homme à bouler du jour...


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Août 2004)

Salut à tous.  

J'ai bien essayé de vous en mettre un en pleine face, mais :" Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à....". Et c'est valable pour toute cette page.  

Hallucinant.


----------



## piro (18 Août 2004)

le cafe c est pas assez pour me reveiller ce matin
je pense que je vais essayer en intraveineuse


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous.
> 
> J'ai bien essayé de vous en mettre un en pleine face, mais :" Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à....". Et c'est valable pour toute cette page.
> 
> Hallucinant.


mais nan, je suis là pour t'aider...


----------



## _m_apman (18 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mais nan, je suis là pour t'aider...


 oui, je veux bien rendre service aussi !


----------



## piro (18 Août 2004)

je suis toujours pret


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2004)

j'ai deux jours pour chopper 24 points, avant de partir en vacances ailleurs qu'au bar-gini, alors je vous préviens, je suis prêt à tout


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Pret a tout ..... jusqu'a quel point ??


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2004)

Pas un coup de boule en deux jour, vous allez me le payer bande de traîtres !


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

maieu j'ai essayé Darky, la machine veut pas


----------



## _m_apman (18 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pas un coup de boule en deux jour, vous allez me le payer bande de traîtres !


 C'est tout simplement honteux et je m'associe à ton indignation. 

Plus sérieusement (si je puis dire), je suis un peu bloqué mais tu es ma liste...


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout simplement honteux et je m'associe à ton indignation.
> 
> Plus sérieusement (si je puis dire), je suis un peu bloqué mais tu es ma liste...


 Faux cul


----------



## _m_apman (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Faux cul


  Je ne te permets pas, Monsieur Bassman.

 Et même, si tel était le cas, cela nous ferait un point commun !


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Soit tu m'appelles Bassou, soit tu m'appelles Monsieur Bassman, s'il te plait.

Encore mieux, appelle moi Dieu et y'aura pas de mise en pli entre nous


----------



## _m_apman (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Soit tu m'appelles Bassou, soit tu m'appelles Monsieur Bassman, s'il te plait.
> 
> Encore mieux, appelle moi Dieu et y'aura pas de mise en pli entre nous


  Je viens d'éditer mon post précédent.
 Pardon, je ne le ferai plus.

_ Il a vraiment tous les défauts ce Bassman... _


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2004)

je suis touché par cet élan de solidarité qui fait que j'en prend la gueule :casse: :casse: et que je me rapproche tout doucement du cap fatidique.........


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Encore mieux, appelle moi Dieu et y'aura pas de mise en pli entre nous


Désolé, le nom est déjà déposé :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Soit tu m'appelles Bassou, soit tu m'appelles Monsieur Bassman, s'il te plait.
> 
> Encore mieux, appelle moi Dieu et y'aura pas de mise en pli entre nous


Et _gros troll velu_, çà te va ?
Et merci à Dark de rappeler mon surnom


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2004)

Euh, c'est combien de points pour rentrer au caré VIP  , pask'il me tarde d'y être ... si vous avez des coups de boule dont vous ne savez quoi faire, eh bien je suis preneur :casse:


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Distribution effectuée !
Désolé WebO, désolé Dark, vous êtes bloqués ... Partie remise !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

distribution faite 3 ici et 2 dans le mythique thread (ma et logiciel espion)


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> distribution faite 3 ici et 2 dans le mythique thread (ma et logiciel espion)


J'espère pour toi que la MGZ a été servie ... Sinon ... on te rase !


----------



## _m_apman (18 Août 2004)

Petite tournée à ce que j'ai pu.

DarkT, tu es encore sur ma blacklist.
Bassman, no comment.
Super, merci 
Les autres, bonne journée !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'espère pour toi que la MGZ a été servie ... Sinon ... on te rase !


pas de bol j'ai le crane constement rasé, ça ne me rendra pas plus distinctif  mais j'ai au moins boulé bassman pour qu'il ait quelque force avant de se faire massacrer dans le thread ad'hoc


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2004)

petit rendu de coups de boule du matin!


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ... dans le mythique thread (ma et logiciel espion)


Je ne l'avais pas lu : trop fort ce thread  mais on a tous été noob un jour, non ?


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Plus que 27pts pour connaitre le nouveau status disco  
Allez boulez moi, c'est pour le savoir de la communeauté 

gKat je t'ai mouché le nez


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'avais pas lu : trop fort ce thread  mais on a tous été noob un jour, non ?


oui mythique quoi mais n'y foutez pas la merde le mec y crois encore, on en a pour aumoins 24 heures de paranoia aigu, on s'arretera quand il aura fracassé son HD au marteau


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui mythique quoi mais n'y foutez pas la merde le mec y crois encore, on en a pour aumoins 24 heures de paranoia aigu, on s'arretera quand il aura fracassé son HD au marteau


 lol je viens de lire son post, c'est quoi ce malade ???


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> lol je viens de lire son post, c'est quoi ce malade ???


je ne sais pas mais je pensais pas qu'il nous suivrait ! pourtant on lui a donné les bonnes réponses au début du thread


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

La j'y suis allé p'tet un peu fort alors  
"sudo rm -rf" il va le faire ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La j'y suis allé p'tet un peu fort alors
> "sudo rm -rf" il va le faire ?


oui mais j'ai mis des gardes fous


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2004)

j'y suis allé de mon petit post histoire d'augmenter la parano!!!


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Août 2004)

je suis encore l'oublié des coups d'boule du matin


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La j'y suis allé p'tet un peu fort alors
> "sudo rm -rf" il va le faire ?


Tu risques gros là quand même ... Imagines qu'il le fasse ! 
Il est bon pour tout réinstaller ...


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> je suis encore l'oublié des coups d'boule du matin


Tant que t'as ceux du soir ...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> je suis encore l'oublié des coups d'boule du matin


pas faute d'avoir essayer


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Août 2004)

c'est sympa de me remonter le moral, j'aurais préferé un coup d' boule.
Un coup d'boule et ça repart


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Helas je ne peux pas ma caille au lit


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Helas je ne peux pas ma caille au lit


 :love:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2004)

Un Troll qui ***biiip*** une caille  çà devient zoophile tout çà


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

un troll qui mange une caille, ca a rien d'extraordinaire..... tu vieillis gkat, tu vieillis.... et pas que bien


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2004)

Ben si j'avais voulu dire "mange", j'aurais écrit "mange" et pas "***biip***"


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2004)

Bon, qui me boule ?


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Ah on dit que c'est cochon de biiip une caille, mais ca veut se prendre des coup de boules.... et ben doit pas etre frais le vieux


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, qui me boule ?


 Ton casque a déjà pris une bosse il y a pas longtemps !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah on dit que c'est cochon de biiip une caille, mais ca veut se prendre des coup de boule*s*.... et ben doit pas etre frais le vieux


Pfff, boule au singulier


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ton casque a déjà pris une bosse il y a pas longtemps !


Une toute petite, alors il en faut encore d'autres


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

Coudboulez moi, coudboulez moi, coudboulez moooooa

:style:


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Et toi tu nous coup de boule au moins ?

 Saloperie de machine qui s'est enraillée


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

Toi tu es devenu incoudboulable


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Grug2 a t'il seulement essayé ?


----------



## Grug2 (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Grug2 a t'il seulement essayé ?


 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

dommage


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2004)

Eh bien que Grug2 essaie sur moi pour voir


----------



## _m_apman (18 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien que Grug2 essaie sur moi pour voir


 Ah oui, et sur moi aussi, tiens !


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

S'il y en reste ...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

(mode air j'aide un gars à protéger ses données de son méchant patron)


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

(mode air j'aide un gars a planquer le fait qu'il surfe sur des sites de fion la journée au taf et a la maison le soir)


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

(mode j'attends qu'on me coup-de-boule car je suis maso et j'aime çà !)


----------



## macmarco (18 Août 2004)

Je peux pas coup d'bouler beaucoup de monde, ici....


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

J'en vois qui reclament alors qu'il ont pris.

Pour les autres : vous devriez...


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> J'en vois qui reclament alors qu'il ont pris.
> 
> Pour les autres : vous devriez...


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> J'en vois qui reclament alors qu'il ont pris.
> 
> Pour les autres : vous devriez...


 Je ne te réclame plus rien, pendant 4 jours. Ca te va.


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te réclame plus rien, pendant 4 jours. Ca te va.


 tu tombes bien, je pars en vacances  

(mais comme dans d'autres domaines, visiblement le temps n'y fait rien à l'affaire, quand on est coudboulé, on est coudboulé)


----------



## spyan (18 Août 2004)

Qui veut prendre des coups???,


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Je suis candidat pour le crash-test.  :love:


----------



## huexley (18 Août 2004)

petit passage et grosse tournée


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

moa, moa, moa


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> petit passage et grosse tournée


je confirme    ...j'adôooore les géants verts


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

oh oh oh


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Encore, encore, j'ai dit que je devais rattraper Bassou et SM d'ici ... heu, 10 jours, ... semaines ? ... mois ?
Aller, pas des années quand même !


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

années est pourtant le mot qui se prete bien


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Au fait à partir de combien de points on frappe plus fort ? 
Je vais bientôt prendre un an de plus, je frapperais donc à 5, mais à 500 y a pas un bonus ?


----------



## jin.roh (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> années est pourtant le mot qui se prete bien


 bhen j'ai po fini


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> bhen j'ai po fini


 Oui, toi, compte en siècles. 

Bassou, je dis MOIS ! Et j'y arriverais, dussais-je arpenter les forums techniques nuits et jours !


----------



## jin.roh (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Oui, toi, compte en siècles.


 bhen puisque c'est ça je fait un +1 !!


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Hurri, mon petit Hurri.... Tu n'as plus 20 ans tu sais ??


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> bhen j'ai po fini


 dans 7 messages tu as un point, et c'est ces points là qui font la difference


----------



## jin.roh (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> dans 7 messages tu as un point, et c'est ces points là qui font la difference


 et bien je pense que je vais vite les avoir 

 bon jvais poster dans deux trois autres forums histoire que ça monte ^^ !


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

dans 5 messages (pas avant surtout) tu cliques sur ma boule bleue.


le bonheur, c'est simple comme un coudboul'


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Et juste derriere tu cliques sur la mienne, ca t'apportera richesse et chance


----------



## jin.roh (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> dans 5 messages (pas avant surtout) tu cliques sur ma boule bleue.
> 
> 
> le bonheur, c'est simple comme un coudboul'


 je m'en doutais 
 bon b hen si t'es sage


----------



## jin.roh (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et juste derriere tu cliques sur la mienne, ca t'apportera richesse et chance


 bhen voyons


----------



## _m_apman (18 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> bhen voyons


 T'as raison, tu "flood" un peu et tu tapes !


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> je m'en doutais
> bon b hen si t'es sage


 je te le rendrais au cen... quadruple 
(dès que j'ai rechargé)


----------



## macmarco (18 Août 2004)

Tiens ! 
  Etonnant, supermoquette s'est pas encore pointé !


----------



## jin.roh (18 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tiens !
> Etonnant, supermoquette s'est pas encore pointé !


 ça va etre trop tard


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Encore deux, et tu pourras t'essayer sur ma boule bleue !


----------



## huexley (18 Août 2004)

moi j'en ai trop distribué


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Et le géant vert ne m'a pas touché ... J'attends avec impatience de prendre une baffe de géant.


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

c'est rigolo mais faut quue j'attende pour m'amuser!

je peux en recevoir?


----------



## macmarco (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> c'est rigolo mais faut quue j'attende pour m'amuser!
> 
> je peux en recevoir?





> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


  Pour ça, va falloir attendre un peu...


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça, va falloir attendre un peu...



merci


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Août 2004)

bon... c'est ma tournée.. qui k'en veut ??


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

merci aux deux généreux donateurs !


----------



## macmarco (18 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> bon... c'est ma tournée.. qui k'en veut ??


  De tes crêpes aux oeufs ?


----------



## duracel (18 Août 2004)

Yaaaahahahahaa
Tournée de coups,


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Merci oupsy


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Allez, frappez, frappez, je veux une pluie de coups !
L'orage est à la mode en ce moment, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

merci duracel (un confrère)!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2004)

aujourd'hui, j'ai boulé du nioubi!  
les autres, demain!


----------



## duracel (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> merci duracel (un confrère)!!!



En effet, tu es le prichain sur ma liste, 
mais il va falloir attendre demain,  j'ai épuisé mon crédit.


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Ahh, on pense à moi aujourd'hui, merci ! 
Et que ceux qui ne m'ont pas encore frappé aujourd'hui n'hésites pas !
J'ai un record de points engrangés en une journée à battre ! A ce rythme, Bassou est rejoins dans 1 mois (progression du troll comprise) !


----------



## jin.roh (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ahh, on pense à moi aujourd'hui, merci !
> Et que ceux qui ne m'ont pas encore frappé aujourd'hui n'hésites pas !
> J'ai un record de points engrangés en une journée à battre ! A ce rythme, Bassou est rejoins dans 1 mois (progression du troll comprise) !


 il va etre pour qui le coup de boules ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> il va etre pour qui le coup de boules ?



pour moooaaaaaa!


----------



## jin.roh (18 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> pour moooaaaaaa!


 a tiens pk pas


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Et pour moaaaaaa !


----------



## jin.roh (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et pour moaaaaaa !


 quand y en a pour un


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Rhhaaaa, flûte, c'est du bleu, du nioubie, tu m'as frappé trop tôt ! 
Tes points ne sont pas encore valables. 
Enfin, c'était gentil ... La prochaine fois ce sera bon !


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Rhhaaaa, flûte, c'est du bleu, du nioubie, tu m'as frappé trop tôt !
> Tes points ne sont pas encore valables.
> Enfin, c'était gentil ... La prochaine fois ce sera bon !



déolé !


----------



## jin.roh (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Rhhaaaa, flûte, c'est du bleu, du nioubie, tu m'as frappé trop tôt !
> Tes points ne sont pas encore valables.
> Enfin, c'était gentil ... La prochaine fois ce sera bon !


 a Bhen je connais pas tout moi hein encore 
 ui la prochaine fois pas de pb  c'est à combien?

 Bon bha je debauche 
 a dem'  tout le monde


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Ben tu m'as frappé avant d'avoir tes 50 messsages ...  
Maintenant c'est bon, mais tu pourras plus me bouler à priori. 
En tout cas, pas tant que t'auras pas bouler 20 autes personnes, et tu n'as droit qu'à 6 par jour.


----------



## jin.roh (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu m'as frappé avant d'avoir tes 50 messsages ...
> Maintenant c'est bon, mais tu pourras plus me bouler à priori.
> En tout cas, pas tant que t'auras pas bouler 20 autes personnes, et tu n'as droit qu'à 6 par jour.


 ok jte fais ta fete dans 4 jours


----------



## _m_apman (18 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> ok jte fais ta fete dans 4 jours


  IL ne t'en reste pas un ptit pour moi ?


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

alleï, un p'tit effort, on m'coudboul' :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> alleï, un p'tit effort, on m'coudboul' :love:



vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug, à Roberto Vendez, à TibomonG4, etc... 
et la liste est longue parcekeu y a longtemps keu j'ne suis passée par ici


----------



## _m_apman (18 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug, à Roberto Vendez, à TibomonG4, etc...
> et la liste est longue parcekeu y a longtemps keu j'ne suis passée par ici


 Suis sûr que tu peux me bouler...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Suis sûr que tu peux me bouler...



... wala qui est fait !


----------



## _m_apman (18 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> ... wala qui est fait !


 Merci. Je viens de rendre la monnaie ! 

Et surtout, que cela serve de leçon aux autres !


----------



## elektroseb (18 Août 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

Pffff...

Bouuuuuhouuuuuu, j'ai même pas eu un coup d'boule aujourd'hui


----------



## _m_apman (18 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
> 
> Pffff...
> 
> Bouuuuuhouuuuuu, j'ai même pas eu un coup d'boule aujourd'hui


 Pleure-pas : je te mets sur ma liste pour demain.


----------



## macmarco (18 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, allez, je vous laisse jusqu'à demain matin, éclatez-vous !*
> Enfin : éclatez-moi !
> :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:


  Toi, je t'en ai mis un petit coup en douce pendant tes vacances !


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

merci oupsy


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Août 2004)

Pas le moindre petit boulage aujourd'hui


----------



## elektroseb (18 Août 2004)

Merci Oupsy et m_apman


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Août 2004)

j'ai peu de temps pour distribuer ceux qui me restent  
premier demandeur, premier servi


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2004)

Oui, oui prem's


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

moi mais tu vas pas vouloir j'suis sur


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2004)

Prem's j'ai dit


----------



## kitetrip (18 Août 2004)

moi  

Et allez hop ! Tournée générale pour toute la page  

   :rateau:


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Août 2004)

Désolé pour tous les deux


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Août 2004)

mais bon pour Kitetrip


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Pas le moindre petit boulage aujourd'hui




la machine à bouler m'a envoyé sur les roses avec ça >> _Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._  

alors @+ tard...    

et 
merci à tous ceux et celles qui m'ont déjà coup'd'boulé


----------



## kitetrip (18 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> mais bon pour Kitetrip


Hihihi, j'ai encore mal :casse: 

  



			
				oupsy a dit:
			
		

> merci à tous ceux et celles qui m'ont déjà coup'd'boulé


:casse: et bing


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> la machine à bouler m'a envoyé sur les roses avec ça >> _Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._
> 
> alors @+ tard...
> 
> ...



oui, mais pour moi elle marche. donc c'est pour toi  
plus de volontaire?


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

moi...


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> moi...


voilà


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

merci c'est cool déjà 31!


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

merci kitetrip 32!


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

Bonsoir tout le monde :love:

Qui veut des p'tits pains de ma fournée d'aujourd'hui? :love: Ils sont encore tous chauds :love: :love: :love:


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

toujours moi !


----------



## elektroseb (18 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde :love:
> 
> Qui veut des p'tits pains de ma fournée d'aujourd'hui? :love: Ils sont encore tous chauds :love: :love: :love:


 Salut Modern 

 Moi je veux bien mais je crois que tu m'a déjà boulé y a pas longtemps...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> merci oupsy



c'est gentil Energizer, mais tu m'as boulé trop vite ! 

comme l'a dit Hurrican, tes points ne sont pas encore valables 

va donc faire le tour des sujets... flood un max' (le TGV est là pour ça aussi) :style:

et arrivé à 51 messages tes coup'd'boules auront de la valeur !


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

merci des précieux conseils, oupsy ! mais comment remercier autrement ?


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

en ayant 51 messages et en me coudboulant


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde :love:
> 
> Qui veut des p'tits pains de ma fournée d'aujourd'hui? :love: Ils sont encore tous chauds :love: :love: :love:


 Moi cheveux :love:
ça fait si longtemps  
:casse: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Moi aussi, je te fais un sourire comme mon avatar


----------



## kitetrip (18 Août 2004)

MacG a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
> ​


 Mais je n'ai donné que 4 coups de boule  Même pas capable d'enchainer une page entière


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> merci des précieux conseils, oupsy ! mais comment remercier autrement ?



et ben comme tu l'as déjà fait par ici...

... et comme j'le fais à cet instant précis ! 


*MERCI aux p'tits derniers:  Grug, _m_apman, Kitetrip et mac-aïoli !!!!*  :casse:


----------



## kitetrip (18 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *MERCI aux p'tits derniers: Grug, _m_apman, Kitetrip et mac-aïoli !!!!*  :casse:


Mais de rien !


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Mais de rien !


 mais d'un p'tit coudboul' quand même


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> c'est gentil Energizer, mais tu m'as boulé trop vite !
> 
> comme l'a dit Hurrican, tes points ne sont pas encore valables
> 
> ...



pas s'il est banni avant


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

moi? me bannir ?


----------



## kitetrip (18 Août 2004)




----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

Narf!©

Cette s... de machine dit soit-disant que j'ai trop boulé ces dernières 24h, nan mais quoi encore!!!    :love:


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> moi? me bannir ?


 non :
toi te retrouver banni


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

par le moustachu mal coiffé ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

:love:  :love:  :love:  **** MERCiiiiiii    macElene !!!! **** :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> par le moustachu mal coiffé ?


 par la maladresse d'un admin quelconque jugeant ton flood inapproprié à la hauteur et à la tenue de cet endroit, haut lieu d'échange culinaire en manque de foi gras


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

assassin !!!


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> par la maladresse d'un admin quelconque jugeant ton flood inapproprié à la hauteur et à la tenue de cet endroit, haut lieu d'échange culinaire en manque de foi gras


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

merci piro


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> assassin !!!


hé l'aut' y boule gris et y crie déjà au voleur


----------



## fanou (18 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  **** MERCiiiiiii    macElene !!!! **** :love:  :love:  :love:


IL m'a piqué mon AVATAR !!! :rateau: 
t'auras quand meme un p'tit coup...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> par le moustachu mal coiffé ?



Mais qui donc cela peut-il bien être


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

un amoureux du sonny !  comme moi !


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

Les mous aiment les durs, c'est bien connu !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

Assez bisarement je peux coup-de-bouler personne de ce thread


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

Le "coup de boule" comme tu dis de manière fort convenue, n'est pas une fin en soi.


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> IL m'a piqué mon AVATAR !!! :rateau:
> t'auras quand meme un p'tit coup...


 à ton age faudrait peut être penser à personnaliser ton avatar


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

Bon en gros vous me filez des coudbouls.


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bon en gros vous me filez des coudbouls.



"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."


  ah ben d'accord, on les prends au message 24 et ils en font passer 3 avant vous  
y'a pu d'respect pour rien ma bonne dame


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah ben d'accord, on les prends au message 24 et ils en font passer 3 avant vous
> y'a pu d'respect pour rien ma bonne dame



m'en parle pas...   

surtout ce soir


----------



## macmarco (18 Août 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> IL m'a piqué mon AVATAR !!! :rateau:
> t'auras quand meme un p'tit coup...


  Ahem...*
  Elle*...


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

Bon, alors vous ne m'oubliez pas pendant mes vacances.
hein, vous allez pas m'oublier, dites, hein, dites...
:hein:
:love:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Août 2004)

je coud'boule


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Août 2004)

comment ça c'est déjà fini ? :hein:


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> comment ça c'est déjà fini ? :hein:



 :affraid:  t'es en forme, ce soir  :casse: 

merci


----------



## teo (19 Août 2004)

Allez hop ! Que les derniers assoiffés en profitent (coupd'boules millésimés sous Win98 en plus... vacances obligent)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop ! Que les derniers assoiffés en profitent (coupd'boules millésimés sous Win98 en plus... vacances obligent)



necessaire fait


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

coudboul du matin, j'aime bien :love:


----------



## jin.roh (19 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> coudboul du matin, j'aime bien :love:


 mh.. j'en ai trop donné hier , va falloir attendre 17h


----------

